# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Bitte dringend um Hilfe/Rat

## Laura1001

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Name ist Laura und ich mache mir große Sorgen um meinen Papa. Er ist 68 Jahre jung, sportlich aktiv, raucht nicht und trinkt selten Alkohol.

Im August 2019 hat der leider die Diagnose Burstkrebs erhalten. Gott sei Dank hatte er Glück im Unglück und der Tumor war örtlich begrenzt und hat nicht gestreut. Somit musste er keine Chemo oder Bestrahlung machen. Seither muss er für 5 Jahre Tamoxifen Tabletten einnehmen.

Im März 2020 war er das erste mal beim Urologen, da er Nachts 2 x zur Toilette musste. Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall waren unauffällig. Es wurde lediglich eine leichte Verkalkung festgestellt. Prostatavolumen 40 ccm / PSA 19

Juni 2020 Kontrolle. Tastuntersuchung/Ultraschall unauffällig / PSA 16

August 2020 weitere Kontrolle. Tastuntersuchung/Ultraschall unauffällig / PSA 22. Mein Papa erzählte im nachhinein meinem Mann, dass er die Untersuchung als schmerzhaft empfunden hat. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass mein Papa eine sehr hohe Schmerzgrenze hat. Das sagt er auch von sich selbst. Wenn er mal sagt, dass er Schmerzen hat......
Der Arzt hat ihm Finasterid verschrieben. Aufgrund der Brustkrebserkrankung hat er die aber nur ca. 10 Wochen genommen.

November 2020 wieder Kontrolle. Tastuntersuchung/Ultraschall unauffällig / PSA auf 16 gesunken. Er empfand die Untersuchung als sehr schmerzhaft, was er diesmal dem Urologen auf mitgeteilt hat. Daraufhin verschieb ihm der Arzt Antibiotika, die er ca. 2 - 3 Wochen nehmen musste. 

Jetzt im März 2021 nächste Kontrolle. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, wir haben alle mit einem sinkenden PSA Wert gerechnet und dachten er hat mit Sicherheit eine Entzündung. Leider kam dann der Hammer. PSA 26!!!! also stark gestiegen. Tastuntersuchung unauffällig, er empfand sie als weniger schmerzhaft als beim letzten mal, aber trotzdem als schmerzhaft. Für die 11.03. ist jetzt eine Stanzbiopsie geplant. Arzt sagt gar nix, nur das man die Biopsie abwarten muss. Lt. meinem Papa muss man dem alles aus der Nase ziehen, was es für uns nicht gerade einfacher macht.

Wir (meine Mama und ich) sind fix und fertig und verzweifelt. Vor allem die Wartezeit, bis wir ein Ergebnis haben zerrt total an unseren Nerven. Mein Papa sieht das Ganze eigentlich positiv und geht noch immer von einer Entzündung aus.

Kann der rasante PSA Anstieg von einer Entzündung kommen oder heißt das, wenn es Krebs ist, dass es ein sehr aggressiver Tumor ist?
Das auch die Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall jedes mal unauffällig waren, ist doch eigentlich ein positives Zeichen?

Für Meinungen und Erfahrungen wären wir sehr dankbar und sorry das es so lange geworden ist.

LG und alles Gute allen Betroffenen
Laura

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Laura,

willkommen im Forum des BPS. Ich würde angesichts der geschilderten Probleme die Hotline: https://www.prostatakrebs-beratung.de/ kontaktieren.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Gute für die mögicherweise anstehenden Therapien.

Ich war übrigens auch rund 68 Jahre alt, als ich das erste Mal mit Prostatakrebs zu tun hatte.

Meine PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

Gruß Harald

----------


## martcu

Hallo Laura, sind ja verschiedene Punkte die du schreibst. Der Arzt macht es schon richtig, wenn er nun eine Biopsie anordnet. Untersuchung durch den Urologen sind grundsätzlich nicht angenehm. Was aber aus meiner Sicht wichtig ist, ist ein gutes und offenes Verhältnis zum Arzt. In schwierigen Phasen muss er zuhören und auch in der Lage sein, mit Emotionen des Patienten umzugehen. Meiner kann das. 
Zu deinen Fragen, der PSA Wert bei der Größe der Prostata ist schon hoch, der Referenzwert wäre bei kleiner 4,5. Tastuntersuchung kein Befund bedeutet, dass der Arzt an den Stellen die er erreicht nichts gefunden hat. Er erreicht aber nicht die ganze Prostata. Ultraschall ebenso, die Aussagekraft ist eher auch begrenzt. Also wenn das Ergebnis der Biopsie vorliegt könnt ihr Euch orientieren. Bis dorthin ist es ein gute Idee deinen Vater zu unterstützen und nicht in Panik zu verfallen. Wenn dann Vater positiv gestimmt ist um so besser.

----------


## Georg_

Man muss jetzt die Biopsie abwarten. Es bringt nichts zu übelegen, was alles sein könnte. Allerdings halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich um eine Entzündung handelt bei einem PSA Wert von 26 für gering. Prostatakrebs wächst sehr langsam, wichtig ist die Ruhe zu bewahren und nichts zu überstürzen. Auch wenn dies die normale Reaktion ist.

----------


## W. Werner

Prostata 40ccm ist deutlich vergrößert, aber der PSA ist für BPH zu hoch. Soweit ich den Trend kenne, sollte man aber nicht einfach "ins Blaue stechen", wie bislang üblich, sondern vorher mit einem bildgebenden Verfahren die verdächtigen Areale der Prostata lokalisieren, um so gezielter stanzen zu können und mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit fündig zu werden - oder auch nicht. Fündig = PCA mit Gewissheit, nicht fündig = leider keine wirkliche Entwarnung - auch bei geführter Biopsie kann daneben gestanzt werden - bei den PSA-Werten eher unwahrscheinlich. Den Tip mit der Hotline solltet Du/Sie auf jeden Fall befolgen!

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Laura,

aus meiner Sicht ist es allerhöchste Zeit, eine Biopsie, sinnvollerweise auf Grundlage mpMRt, durchzuführen, um eine soweit als möglich sichere diagnostische Grundlage zu erhalten. 
Mit Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall können - wenn überhaupt - nur große und damit fortgeschrittene Tumore erfasst werden. 
Bei einem wiederholten und noch steigenden PSA über 20 ist ein Karzinom leider nicht unwahrscheinlich.

ABER: Es muss nicht sein. Und es kann sich durchaus um ein weniger aggressives PCa handeln. Deshalb: Keine PANIK.

Auch nach Vorliegen des Ergebnisses gilt: Ruhig bleiben und nicht überstürtzt entscheiden, ggf. weitere Untersuchungen veranlassen.

Allgemein gilt: Es gibt hervorragende, durchschnittliche und schlechte Urologen - wie in jedem anderen Beruf auch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bei zufälliger Auswahl auf eine Spitzenkraft aus der Gruppe der besten 10 Prozent zu treffen, liegt also bei etwa 1 zu 10...Daraus ergibt sich: Ggf. Arztwechsel und-oder Zweitmeinung einholen. 

Dies gilt natürlich auch für die Auswahl von Therapieanbietern usw. Ich glaube, dass sich das hier auf der Seite der BPS vorhandene Wissen nicht vor dem Kenntnisstand eines durchschnittlichen niedergelassenen Urologen verstecken muss. 

Alles Gute. Klaus

----------


## Dada Tao

> Ich glaube, dass sich das hier auf der Seite der BPS vorhandene Wissen nicht vor dem Kenntnisstand eines durchschnittlichen niedergelassenen Urologen verstecken muss.


*Das ist mehr als Zweifelhaft.*

1.- 6. Jahre Studium der Humanmedizin
7.- 11. Jahre (Mindestens fünf Jahre) dauert die Weiterbildung.
Erst dann folgt die Facharztprüfung.
(siehe: https://www.urologenportal.de/filead...r_Schueler.pdf)

Als Urologe dann jeden Tag ständige, neue Patientenkontakte
und fachlicher Austausch mit Berufskollegen.
Darüber hinaus ist eine ständige berufliche Weiterbildung notwendig.

---
Laura, ungeachtet dessen kennen sich hier einige (allen voran Georg_) wirklich gut aus und können Dir sehr nützliche Tipps geben. Es bleiben aber Laien-Tipps.

TAO

----------


## klaus11

Hallo Dada,

meine Aussage ist so zu verstehen, dass die zahlreichen wertvollen Informationen dieser Seite den Betroffenen in die Lage versetzen, dem Urologen als informierter Patient gegenüberzutreten, die richtigen Fragen zu stellen und dann SELBST die richtigen Entscheidungen zu fällen.

Gerade der Beitrag von Laura zeigt doch, dass dies häufig erforderlich ist:
- kein MRT vor Biopsie
- Biopsie erst nach 1 Jahr mit PSA über 20
- man muss ihm alles aus der Nase ziehen...

Für mich waren die Infos jedenfalls sehr hilfreich, um guten Gewissens eine selbstbestimmte Entscheidung - abweichend von der Empfehlung des Urologen - treffen zu können.

VG
Klaus

----------


## obelix

> Für mich waren die Infos jedenfalls sehr hilfreich, um guten Gewissens eine selbstbestimmte Entscheidung - abweichend von der Empfehlung des Urologen - treffen zu können.


Plus 1.

Zusätzlich fallen mir beim Urologen nicht immer spontan alle Fragen oder Punkte ein, die ich gerne klären möchte. Hier im Forum ist es erheblich einfacher nachzufassen.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo nochmal, 

vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten. 

Das mit der Hotline werde ich auf alle Fälle nächste Woche machen. 

Dennoch brennen mir noch ein paar Fragen auf der Seele. 

1.  Wäre es also sinnvoll, zuerst ein MRT zu machen? Das hat der Arzt meinem Papa gegenüber gar nicht erwähnt. 
2. Sprechen die Schmerzen bei der Tastuntersuchung nicht eher für eine Entzündung? Es soll ja auch welche geben, wo das Antibiotika sinnlos ist. 
3. Spricht der Abfall des PSA durch die kurzzeitige Einnahme von Finasterid nicht auch gegen Krebs?

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle, die sich für unser Problem Zeit nehmen. Ich bin sehr froh, dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

----------


## W. Werner

Die Urologie ist bei Weitem nicht die einzige Diszplin, in der sich manche Laien besser/aktueller auskennen als so einige Fachleute, vor allem jene, die das Lernen nach der Ausbildung verlernt haben. Und die Medizin ist (Gott sei Dank!) ein Gebiet mit rascher Entwicklung/Fortschritt. Ich (ge)denke da z. B. mit Ehrfurcht an HVIELEMI (RIP)

Finasterid bewirkt eine schnelle Schrumpfung der Prostata und etwa eine Halbierung des PSA. Ich hab's auch vom Uro bekommen und genommen - mit dem zweifelhaften "Erfolg", daß dadurch zwar der PSA während der Einnahme deutlich gesunken ist, aber wahrscheinlich mein "Haustier" (Gleason 3+3)  zu einem "Tiger" (Gleason 4+4, sogar mit geringen Anteilen von 5) mutiert ist.

----------


## klaus11

Zu den Fragen:

1. auf jeden Fall, erhöht die diagnostische Aussagekraft der Biopsie erheblich, da selbst bei 16 und mehr Stanzen keine Sicherheit besteht, ein ggf. kleines PCa zu treffen. Durch MRT kann verdächtiges Areal erkannt und dann dort gezielt biopsiert werden.
2. das ist spekulativ, denkbar wäre auch Prostatitis UND PCa. Hier gilt es, die Biopsie abzuwarten, möglichst nach MRT - s.o.
3. m. M. nicht - auf den folgenden Seiten kann man das Risko abschätzen:

https://riskcalc.org/PCPTRC/

http://www.prostatecancer-riskcalcul...rostate-cancer

https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/pros...y_risk_dynamic

VG

Klaus

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo!
Drei Feststellungen:
1. Eine Tastuntersuchung der Prostata ist im Normalfall keineswegs (sehr) schmerzhaft. Die Schmerzen könnten auf eine Entzündung hindeuten (übrigens nicht auf Krebs!)
2. Die Biopsie wurde sehr spät angeordnet. Im Alter deines Vaters normalerweise ab 4,5. Über 10 ist schon hoch, und deutet mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Karzinom hin.
3. Ja, ein mpMRT ist absolut anzuraten. Dabei kann ein verdächtiges Areal klar definiert werden. Bei der anschließenden FUSIONSBIOPSIE kann dann ganz genau DIESE Stelle punktiert werden, in der sich möglicherweise der Krebs befindet. Bei einer "normalen" Biopsie ist das Ergebnis eher ein Zufallstreffer!
Alles Gute!

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo!
> Drei Feststellungen:
> 1. Eine Tastuntersuchung der Prostata ist im Normalfall keineswegs (sehr) schmerzhaft. Die Schmerzen könnten auf eine Entzündung hindeuten (übrigens nicht auf Krebs!)
> 2. Die Biopsie wurde sehr spät angeordnet. Im Alter deines Vaters normalerweise ab 4,5. Über 10 ist schon hoch, und deutet mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein Karzinom hin.
> 3. Ja, ein mpMRT ist absolut anzuraten. Dabei kann ein verdächtiges Areal klar definiert werden. Bei der anschließenden FUSIONSBIOPSIE kann dann ganz genau DIESE Stelle punktiert werden, in der sich möglicherweise der Krebs befindet. Bei einer "normalen" Biopsie ist das Ergebnis eher ein Zufallstreffer!
> Alles Gute!


Guten Morgen, also da kann ich in jedem Punkt auch als Laie voll zustimmen.
Genau so wurde mir das bei Erstkontakt in der Urologie Freiburg auch mitgeteilt. Bei PSA 10 besteht Handlungsbedarf. Und das hab ich nicht von der Putzfrau wie damals jemand meinte...grins.. Und ich hier im Forum böse angegangen wurde.
Worauf eine Verwarnung folgte. Aber Schwamm drüber.
Ich wünsche Lauras Papa natürlich dass es nicht wie bei mir läuft. 
Denke bitte dran solche Fälle wie meiner gehören immer noch zu Ausnahmen.
Schönes Wochenende allerseits
LG Urs

----------


## Tom_HH

Moin,

wie von einigen hier schon empfohlen, so halte ich ein mpMRT vor der Biopsie ebenfalls für hilfreich. Ein Satz noch zur starken Erhöhung des PSA bei der letzten Messung: wenn der Urologe den Tastbefund VOR der Blutentnahme durchgeführt hat, das würde einen Anstieg auch erklären.....

----------


## Oscar1957

> Moin,
> 
> wie von einigen hier schon empfohlen, so halte ich ein mpMRT vor der Biopsie ebenfalls für hilfreich. Ein Satz noch zur starken Erhöhung des PSA bei der letzten Messung: wenn der Urologe den Tastbefund VOR der Blutentnahme durchgeführt hat, das würde einen Anstieg auch erklären.....


Das glaube ich bei einem Anstieg um 10 ng von 16 auf 26 im Zeitraum November 2020 bis März 2021 eher nicht.

----------


## buschreiter

Kleiner Einwand: Die „normale“ Biopsie ist der Fusionsbiopsie bei erstmaliger Biopsie nicht zwingend unterlegen, so das Iqwig: https://www.prostata-hilfe-deutschla...-prostatakrebs
Es ist ja nun nicht gerade so, als würden die Urologen irgendwo in der Prostata rumstochern! 

Viele Grüße

Achim

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

nochmals vielen lieben Dank für eure Einschätzungen. Ich bin momentan nur am googeln und muss sagen, dass mir dieses Forum sehr hilft. 

Die Tastuntersuchung wurde nach Blutabnahme gemacht. 

Mein Papa hat jetzt beschlossen als erstes ein MRT der Prostata machen zu lassen. Ist zwar keine Kassenleistung, ist ihm aber auf gut bayrisch wurscht. Er möchte schnellstmöglich Gewissheit. Sagt aber auch, dass sein Bauchgefühl zur Entzündung tendiert. Beim Brustkrebs wusste er schon vor Tastung des Knotens, dass irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist. 

Was uns halt überhaupt keine Ruhe lässt, ist der steile Anstieg des PSA. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht so rapide Anstiege macht und dass chronische abakterielle Entzündung durchaus Werte in dieser Höhe verursachen können. 

Wir klammern uns an jeden Strohhalm, der nicht auf Krebs schließt.

----------


## MartinWK

Im Forum wurde berichtet, dass das Update der S3 Leitlinie "Prostatakarzinom", welches Ende April die bisherige Leitlinie ablösen wird, dem mpMRT einen höheren Stellenwert einräumen wird als bisher, eventuell als Standard auch vor der ersten Biopsie. Es kann also durchaus eine Kassenleistung werden. Unnötig zu sagen, dass ein MRT bzw. ab 2012 ein mpMRT für privat Versicherte gerne angeordnet und erstattet wurde - denn es ist sowohl medizinisch als auch wirtschaftlich von Vorteil, in die beste Diagnostik zu investieren; in diesem Fall spart das Biopsien, die daneben treffen, und Behandlungspfade, die bei besserem Staging (Feststellung der Ausbreitung) erst garnicht begonnen würden, oder es eröffnen sich andere Wege.

----------


## Oscar1957

Hat dein Vater eigentlich auch Beschwerden/Schmerzen der Prostata, unabhängig von der Untersuchung? Das würde die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer Entzündung sehr erhöhen und wäre mehr als nur ein Strohhalm. Hatte er mal Blut im Ejakulat? Schmerzen in der Prostata sind kein Anzeichen eines Karzinoms. (Außer unter Umständen in späten Stadien)

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Oscar, 
nein, keinerlei Schmerzen. Hab auch gelesen, dass eine chronische Entzündung symptomlos verlaufen kann. 
Wie gesagt, die Schmerzen bei der Tastuntersuchung hören sich eigentlich nach Entzündung an.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,



> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass Prostatakrebs nicht so rapide Anstiege macht und dass chronische abakterielle Entzündung durchaus Werte in dieser Höhe verursachen können.


Pollstimol® ist das einzige entzündungshemmende pflanzliche Arzneimittel mit Zulassung bei chronischer abakterieller Prostatitis. Vielleicht wäre das mal einen Versuch wert? Pollstimol ist in Apotheken erhältlich, nicht verschreibungspflichtig und wird deshalb von den Kassen nicht erstattet.

Ralf

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Ralf, 
danke für den Tipp. Werde das meinem Papa so weitergeben.

----------


## Laura1001

Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Ich hoffe das ist nicht schlimm. Aber als absoluter Laie, weiß ich leider nicht weiter. 

Ich hab jetzt bei einem Prostata-Rechner folgende Werte berechnet:

Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit: 5,8
Verdopplungszeit: 2,1 Jahre

Kann man aus solchen Werten irgendwas ableiten?

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,



> Kann man aus solchen Werten irgendwas ableiten?


zur PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, auch PSA-velocity (PSAV) genannt, zitiere ich mal aus dem "*Basiswissen*", das Du hoffentlich kennst:



> Ein über die Zeit nur mäßig steigender PSA-Wert ist unverdächtig, ein kontinuierlich rasch steigender Wert ist dagegen krebsverdächtig. Die Meinungen darüber, welche PSAV als verdächtig anzusehen ist, gehen in der Literatur allerdings auseinander, genannt werden Werte zwischen 0,3 und 0,75 ng/mℓ*a. In einer amerikanischen Studie aus dem Jahr 2005 wurde bei 45 % der untersuchten Männer bei einer PSAV von 0,5 ng/mℓ*a ein Prostatakarzinom festgestellt. Diese Rate bleibt gemäß dieser Studie mit 46 % selbst bei erheblich höheren Schwellenwerten (bis 2,0 ng/mℓ*a) praktisch gleich. Der niedrigere Wert erhöht also wohl nicht die Zahl der negativen (unnötigen) Biopsien, sondern könnte dazu führen, dass Karzinome früher entdeckt werden.


Die PSAV spielt also eine Rolle bei der Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung.

Die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (PSA-VZ) zeigt in der Früherkennung an, ob überhaupt ein Krebsverdacht besteht (PSA-VZ < 5 Jahre) und, wenn Krebs festgestellt wurde, ob er aggressiv ist (PSA-VZ < 1 Jahr).

Eine gute Lieteratur dazu, wenn auch schon etwas älter, ist *diese*. 

Ralf

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage. Ich hoffe das ist nicht schlimm. Aber als absoluter Laie, weiß ich leider nicht weiter. 
> 
> Ich hab jetzt bei einem Prostata-Rechner folgende Werte berechnet:
> 
> Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit: 5,8
> Verdopplungszeit: 2,1 Jahre
> 
> Kann man aus solchen Werten irgendwas ableiten?
> 
> LG Laura


Laura, die PSA-Werte deines Vaters sind so unstet, dass man eine Verdopplungszeit kaum ermitteln kann. Mit dem Wertepaar vom Juni 2020/Maerz 2021 waere sie etwa ein Jahr, zwischen Maerz 2020/Maerz 2021 rund 2,2 Jahre. Es bleibt jetzt eigentlich nur, die Ergebnisse der Biopsie abzuwarten.

Wegen des  Brustkrebs deines Vaters muesste man auch ohne Kenntnis eines PSAs oder sonstiger Untersuchungen ein erhoehtes Prostatakrebs-Risiko erwarten, weil bestimmte Gene die Entstehung von beiden Krebsvarianten beguenstigen. Und leider ist bei einem PSA von 26 die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei einer Biopsie Krebs gefunden wird hoeher, als dass kein Krebs gefunden wird.

Die Kombination von Brust- und Prostatakrebs ist aber eher selten und sollte sich die Prostatakrebs-Diagnose bewahrheiten, waere zu klaeren, ob Medikamente, die das Wachstum von Brustkrebszellen hemmen, nicht unter Umstaenden das Wachstum von Prostatakrebszellen foerdern und umgekehrt.

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 

nach der Brustkrebserkrankung wurde ein Gentest gemacht. Es hat sich rausgestellt, dass keine Genmutaion vorhanden ist und das Ganze einfach unglaubliches Pech war.

Mein Papa hat für diese Woche Donnerstag einen Termin fürs mpMRT bekommen. Dann wissen wir hoffentlich mehr. 

Ich werde dann berichten. 

LG und Danke nochmal an alle. 

Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

mpMRT ist gemacht. Befund bekommen wir nächste Woche. 

Der Radiologe hat zwei kleine verdächtige Stellen gesehen, die er biopsieren lassen würde. 
Ansonsten keine Auffälligkeiten in den Lymphknoten, im Becken etc.
Herde noch innerhalb der Kapsel, also kein Durchbruch. 

Uns wäre natürlich lieber gewesen, er hätte nichts gefunden, aber dass alles (wenn es Krebs ist, er wollte keine Aussage machen) noch innerhalb der Kapsel ist und ansonsten auch nichts zu sehen ist, ist doch schon mal nicht so schlecht, oder wie seht ihr das?

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura, was war denn der PIRADS-Score? Das ist die Risikoklassifikation einer MRT. Wenn ihr einen schriftlichen Befund habt, müsste das drauf stehen.

----------


## Laura1001

Den schriftlichen Befund bekommen wir erst nächste Woche. 
Es war nur anschließend ein Gespräch mit dem Radiologen.
CD mit den Aufnahmen hat er gleich mitbekommen.

----------


## Oscar1957

Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich wichtig, dass der Krebs nicht die Kapsel durchbrochen hat. Ein anderes kritisches Thema ist allerdings der Gleason Score (Histologisches Ergebnis auf Grund der Biopsie). 3+3=6 ist (sehr) gut, 3+4=7 auch (noch) gut, 4+3=7 nicht mehr so gut, 4+4=8 eher schlecht und alles darüber (9 und 10) eine sehr ernste Prognose. Von diesem Wert hängt es vorrangig ab, wie hoch das Rezidivrisiko ist.
Ich wünsche euch einen, den Umständen entsprechend, guten Befund!

----------


## KarlEmagne

Nach meiner MRT hatte ich auch eine Besprechung mit dem Radiologen und ich bekam direkt den PIRADS 3 mitgeteilt - wo es ungewiss ist, ob es Krebs ist oder nicht. Bei PIRADS 5 ist es hingegen ziemlich sicher.

Mein PIRADS 3 war dann ein Gleason 7b, was in meinem jungen Alter eher schlecht ist.

Kurz gesagt hat eure MRT den Krebsverdacht bestätigt, und nur die anschliessende Biopsie kann Gewissheit bringen. Wieviel Krebsverdacht steht dann hoffentlich im Befund.

----------


## Oscar1957

Karl, du weißt aber, dass ein Karzinom bei PIRADS 3 eher selten ist.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Karl, du weißt aber, dass ein Karzinom bei PIRADS 3 eher selten ist.


Bei PIRADS 3 ist die Diagnose unentschieden. Es bestätigt sich der  Verdacht auf entartetes Gewebe, der die Entscheidung zur MRT begründete. Sehr aggressives Grad 5 Gewebe mag es mit PIRADS 3 eher selten geben, aber bei erhöhtem PSA ist das keinesfalls Entwarnung. Den Fehler habe ich 2018 gemacht, nach einem mittelguten MRT erstmal nix zu machen.

----------


## Oscar1957

PIRADS 3 ist nicht unentschieden im Sinne 50:50. Nur rund 15% der so befundenen Patienten haben Prostatakrebs. Du hattest allerdings das Pech, zu diesen 15% zu gehören. Für die Threaderöffnerin ist diese Frage aber unerheblich, da bei PSA 16 ja sowieso eine Fusionsbiopsie durchgeführt wird.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Wusste ich tatsächlich nicht. Mit einem PSA von 20 würde ich selbst bei einem PIRADS 2 eine Biopsie machen lassen.

----------


## Oscar1957

Natürlich! Ich auch. Hier war bestimmt klar, dass biopsiert wird. Nur bietet eben ein vorangehendes mpMRT eine bessere Ausgangsbasis für eine aussagekräftige Biopsie, egal, in welche Richtung das Ergebnis dann geht.

----------


## Laura1001

Mein Papa war ja am Montag nochmal bei seinem Urologen. Dort haben sie vereinbart, dass unabhängig vom MRT Ergebnis eine Biopsie gemacht wird. Urologe meinte nämlich auch wenn keine verdächtigen Stellen da wären, muss man durch die Biopsie feststellen woher der PSA Wert kommt. Jetzt weiß er wenigstens wohin er picksen muss. 
Hab gestern den ganzen Abend noch gegoogelt und auch mit der Hotline telefoniert. Das die kleinen Herde innerhalb der Kapsel sind, ist in anbetracht der wahrscheinlichen Diagnose schon mal gut.

LG Laura

----------


## Stefan1

> Mein Papa war ja am Montag nochmal bei seinem Urologen. Dort haben sie vereinbart, dass unabhängig vom MRT Ergebnis eine Biopsie gemacht wird.  
> LG Laura


Moins Laura,

aber doch wohl nicht in der Praxis vom Urologen ?

----------


## KarlEmagne

Dass die Herde klein und in der Kapsel sind, ist schonmal gut. Bei der Biopsie sollten die Aufnahmen der MRT, die ihr als CD habt, zur Lokalisierung der Herde hinzugezogen werden. Deshalb solltet ihr in ein Krankenhaus gehen, das für Fusionsbiopsien ausgestattet ist.

----------


## reini99

> Moins Laura,
> 
> aber doch wohl nicht in der Praxis vom Urologen ?



Warum nicht? Ich habe Biopsie auch bei meinem Urologen gemacht.War schmerzhaft, Krebs GS7a.
Reinhard

----------


## Georg_

Reinhard,

es soll aber möglichst eine MRT-gestützte Biopsie gemacht werden. Das wird der Urologe schwer in seiner Praxis machen können.

Georg

----------


## reini99

Georg, das ist natürlich etwas anderes.
Reinhard:

----------


## por991

Warum nicht? Ich habe Biopsie auch bei meinem Urologen gemacht.War schmerzhaft, Krebs GS7a.

Reinhard


Ich persönlich habe die Biopsie nicht beim Urologen machen lassen, weil man immer wieder hört das es unangenehm ist.
Sie wurde bei mir unter Vollnarkose im Krankenhaus durchgeführt.

Richard

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist der schriftliche Befund gekommen. Soweit ich das verstehe ist der schlechter, als das Gespräch eigentlich ausgesagt hat.

Folgende Beurteilung:

In der posterolateralen und posteromedialen peripheren Zone beidseits schwerpunktmäßig im Bereich der Mitteldrüse und Prostatabasis find sich ausgedehnte Singalveränderungen im T2-Bild mit zum Teil auch Diffusionsstörung und suspekte KM-Anreicherung, wobei sich die Signalveränderung auf der linken Seite auch bis in die posteriore Transitionalzone ausdehnt vereinbar mit einer aufgehobenen Anatomie. Diese Bereiche insgesamt dringend suspekt einzustufen (fast die komplette posteriore periphere Zone als PIRADS 3 einzustufen). Eine bioptische Abklärung wird empfohlen.

Hervorzuheben ist PIRADS 5 Läsion im Übergangsbereich Mitteldrüse in Prostataapex in der posterolateralen Zone links mit hier Diffusionsstörung (Targetläsion 1).

Eine weitere PIRADS 5 Läsion an der Prostatabasis in posterolateralen peripheren Zone rechts (Targetläsion 2).

Auch die beiden basalen Samenblasenanteile bds. deutlich verplumpt imponierend, eine Infiltration kann hierbei nicht ausgeschlossen werden.

Parailiakal oder inguinal bzw. lokoregionäre keine suspekten Lymphknoten. In den miterfassten ossären Strukturen kein Hinweis auf Skelettfiliae.


Entschuldigung für eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler, bin gerade etwas durch den Wind.

Am Montag geht mein Papa gleich zum Urologen wegen Befundbesprechung. Biopsie möchte wer im Prostatazentrum durchführen lassen bei uns in der Stadt.

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem PSA Wert von 26 ist dieses Ergebnis nicht wirklich überraschend. Der Radiologe ist überzeugt, Tumor in der Prostata festgestellt zu haben und meint, es könne auch eine Samenblaseninfiltration vorliegen. Die Biopsie wird weitere Informationen liefern.

Aber auf die Schnelle kann man jetzt den Tumor nicht beseitigen. In Ruhe entscheiden ist wichtig, Ihr könnt durch schnelles Handeln jetzt nichts verändern.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Georg, für deine schnelle Antwort. 

Gibt's noch Heilungschancen wenn die Samenblasen befallen sind?
Beim Gespräch am Donnerstag hieß es, noch innerhalb der Kapsel und jetzt das!
Bin fix und fertig.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Laura,

ein kleiner Hinweis. Bei mir wurde in der Uni-Klinik Erlangen eine MRT gesteuerte Biopsie durchgeführt. Mit örtlicher Betäubung, keine großen Probleme - es war unangenehm aber schmerzfrei. Festgestellt wurde ein Gleason Score von 10!

Bitte einfach mein Profil ansehen.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura, tut mir leid, dass der Befund nun so viel schlechter ist. Also ist das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein schwerwiegender Krebsbefund, auch wenn wir der Biopsie nun vorgreifen.

Du erwaehntest im ersten Posting eine Tamoxifen-Medikation. Hatte ich vorher noch nie gehoert, blockiert die Wirkung von Estrogen. Bei metastasiertem Prostatakrebs wird ueblicherweise ein Medikament zur Androgenblockade verschrieben und Testosteron auf Kastrationsniveau gesenkt. In seltenen Faellen kann aber auch Oestrogen verschrieben werden.

https://www.frontiersin.org/articles...018.00002/full

Im Umkehrschluss  wuerde ich vermuten, dass eine Oestrogen-Blockade das Wachstum von Prostatakrebs foerdert. Waere eine Frage fuer eure Aerzte. Ein Medikament gegen vielleicht noch vorhandene Brustkrebszellen wurde ich nicht nehmen, wenn es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vorhandene Prostatakrebszellen zum Wachstum anregt.

----------


## rudde21

Hallo alle,

bei mir wurde die systematische und die Fusionsbiopsie beim Urologen in der Praxis gemacht.

rudde

----------


## Reiner mit E

Laura,

wie Georg schon geschrieben hat, wird Dein Papa  jetzt eine Biopsie machen und nachdem Ihr dann den Befund bekommt , könnt Ihr weitersehen. Ein Prof. hat mir nach meinem MRT gesagt, es muß nicht alles stimmen was dort geschrieben steht. Es gibt immer wieder unklare Bildgebungen, welche erst durch eine Biopsie klar bestimmt werden können. Ich denke hier an die Infiltration der Samenblasen. Noch ist es nur eine Vermutung. Also abwarten und Ruhe bewahren, auch wenn es schwer fällt. 

@ KarlEmagne

Hast Du Quellen für die Behauptung/Vermutung, das eine Östrogen Blockade das Wachstum von Prostatkrebs fördert ? 

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Laura,

nach dem Befund des MRT hat der Tumor nicht gestreut sondern ist auf die Kapsel beschränkt: Parailiakal oder inguinal bzw. lokoregionäre *keine suspekten Lymphknoten*. In den miterfassten ossären Strukturen *kein Hinweis auf Skelettfiliae*. Es kann natürlich trotzdem sehr kleine Absiedlungen geben, die mit dem MRT nicht erkannt werden konnten. Die befallenen Samenblasen werden bei einer Operation mit entfernt oder bei einer Bestrahlung mit bestrahlt. Auch entnimmt man bei einer Operation zum Testen einige Lymphknoten.

Einen Gleason 10 halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Ich würde einen Tumor mittleren Risikos erwarten. Also nichts für jahrelanges abwarten aber auch keine Drohung mit einem baldigen Tod. Der lässt auf jeden Fall noch zehn bis fünfzehn Jahre auf sich warten.

Ich habe schon Tamoxifen genommen und auch eine Studie zu dessen möglichen Nebenwirkungen gelesen. Es stand darin nichts davon, dass Tamoxifen den Prostatakrebs fördert.

Wartet doch erstmal in Ruhe die Biopsie ab und die sich daran anschließende Empfehlung des Prostatazentrums, welche Therapie für sinnvoll gehalten wird.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Haben wir Anhaltspunkte, dass Tamoxifen bei Prostatakrebs gut ist? Die Literatur schweigt sich dazu aus und ich habe klar dazu gesagt, dass ich kein Experte bin und es eine Frage für die Ärzte ist.

Tamoxifen kann offenbar parallel zur Hormontherapie für Prostatakrebs verschrieben werden, um Brustwachstum einzuschränken. Nachfolgender Artikel rät aber zur Vorsicht wegen möglicher schädlicher Effekte auf Progression und Überleben bei Prostatakrebs. 

https://www.oncologynurseadvisor.com...cer-treatment/

Die Auswirkungen von Tamoxifen ohne parallele prostataspezifische HT wurde nicht untersucht!

Ja, Östrogen spielt bei Prostatakrebs eine Rolle.

Hier wird diskutiert, dass Östrogen über den LHRH Mechanismus Testosteron senkt und so den Wachstum von Prostatazellen hemmt. 
https://www.prostate-cancer.com/horm...-estrogen.html

Wenn überhaupt, werden begleitend zur PK-Therapie Medikamente verordnet, die den Östrogenspiegel heben.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10654902/

Nun ist eine Östrogenblockade nicht das Gleiche, wie den Östrogenspiegel zu senken. Trotzdem würde ich mit den Ärzten diskutieren, ob Tamoxifen unter den gegebenen Umständen noch sinnvoll ist.

----------


## MartinWK

> Es gibt immer wieder unklare Bildgebungen, welche erst durch eine Biopsie klar bestimmt werden können. Ich denke hier an die Infiltration der Samenblasen.


Das wird kaum der Fall sein.
Das MRT liefert eine schwache Vermutung bezüglich des Grades (Gleason) und eine akzeptable Diagnose der Ausbreitung (Staging: TNM).
Die Biopsie liefert eine gute bis sehr gute (als Fusionsbiopsie) Aussage für den Grad und eine sehr schwache Aussage für die Ausbreitung (wenn negativ; ein positiver Befund wäre eindeutig).
 Ich glaube nicht, dass nach einem mpMRT mit Verdacht auf Befall der Samenblasen diese auch regelmäßig biopsiert werden. Ohne MRT geschieht dies nur aus Versehen. Nach MRT könnte das Sinn machen: https://www.auajournals.org/doi/abs/...00000000000112
"_Magnetic resonance imaging evidence of seminal vesicle invasion or extraprostatic extension at the prostate base transition and/or central zone and high grade prostate cancer from the prostate base are significant features associated with an increased risk of pathologically confirmed seminal vesicle invasion. Our models successfully incorporated these features to predict seminal vesicle invasion and inform when to biopsy the seminal vesicles._"
Und: https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...20048X1730503X
"_MRI had high diagnostic accuracy for SVI on histopathology. It provided added diagnostic value to clinical/Partin based SVI-prediction models alone._ "
Es hat therapeutisch dann eine Konsequenz, wenn AS oder eine fokale Therapie geplant ist, wie Brachy, HIFU usw., oder für einen Bestrahlungsplan bei EBRT. Bei RPE ist es egal.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, Laura weiter zu verunsichern. In der von Dir zitierten Studie steht:

"_However, they cautioned, because none of the studies presented long-term  follow-up data, the impact of tamoxifen therapy on long-term adverse  events, disease progression, survival, and other outcomes remains  unclear and should be considered when prescribing this treatment._"
"Sie warnten jedoch, da keine der Studien Langzeit-Follow-up-Daten enthielt, die Auswirkungen der Tamoxifen-Therapie auf langfristige unerwünschte Ereignisse, das Fortschreiten der Krankheit, das Überleben und andere Ergebnisse unklar bleiben und bei der Verschreibung dieser Behandlung berücksichtigt werden sollten."

Toll, und wie soll man das berücksichtigen, wenn man keine Studienergebnisse hat? Das gleiche gilt doch z.B. für Aspirin oder Avatorstatin. Diese langfristigen Studien wird es in absehbarer Zeit nicht geben. Soll man solange auf ein wirksames Medikament verzichten von dem man keinerlei Anhaltspunkte hat, dass es langfristigen Schaden anrichtet? 

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Laura, ein Befund mit 2 Indexläsionen PIRADS 5 an typischen Stellen im Alter 68 und PSA 21 und Verdacht auf extraprostatische Ausbreitung wird bestenfalls ein Gleason 3+4 sein. Ohne Fusionsbiopsie besteht die Gefahr, dass bei einem tatsächlichen 4+3 oder 4+4 daneben gestochen wird, auch ein eventueller Anteil Gleason 5 kann eher übersehen werden. Dann kommt nach der Op das böse Erwachen und es besteht ein Hochrisiko mit R1 und T3, der nicht sicher vollständig entfernt werden konnte. Bestrahlung und ADT folgen unweigerlich. Und mit 68 ist keineswegs statistisch gesichert, dass dieser Therapiepfad das Überleben verbessert.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Es scheint auch Studien zu geben, dass Östrogen bestimmte Arten von Prostatakrebs verschlimmert. Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.

Generell gibt es deutlich weniger Erfahrung in der Behandlung von Brust- und Prostatakrebs, als nur jeweils einer dieser Sorten Krebs. Tamoxifen als Monotherapie für Prostatakrebs ist praktisch nicht getestet worden. Oder Androgenblockaden wie Bicatulamid beispielsweise fördern bekanntermaßen Brustwachstum und ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es auch Brustkrebszellen stimuliert.

Ich will hier niemanden verunsichern. Ich hatte das im vorhergehenden Posting schlecht formuliert. Ich meinte,  dass mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Prostatakrebs vorliegt, nicht aber,  dass Tamoxifen den Zustand mit Sicherheit verschlimmert. Aber der Fall von Lauras Daddy scheint mit deutlich komplizierter als der Forumsdurchschnitt und es waere eventuell hilfreich, dies bei der Suche nach Experten zu beruecksichtigen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich möchte hier auf diese Studie hinweisen: https://www.martini-klinik.de/filead...2019_Haese.pdf

_ Schlussfolgerung:_
_Ein Intervall von bis zu 6 Monaten zwischen Diagnose und Radikaler Prostatektomie ist bei Männern mit ungünstig‐intermediären bis sehr hohem Risiko‐PCa nicht mit einem ungünstigen Langzeitergebnis assoziiert._

Man sollte sich daher in Ruhe überlegen, welche Therapie man wählt. Ein schnelles Handeln, um den Tumor möglichst bald los zu werden, ist nicht erforderlich.

Georg

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 

Danke für eure ehrlichen Antworten. 

@Georg: Du hast mir gestern mit deiner Einschätzung sehr geholfen wieder etwas mehr positiv zu denken. 

Ich hoffe und bete, dass die Samenblasen doch nicht befallen sind und alles noch innerhalb der Kapsel ist und der Krebs nicht sehr aggressiv ist. 

Mein Papa, der eigentlich ein lustiger, positiver Mensch ist, ist seit dem schriftlichen Befund psychisch mehr als angeschlagen. Das zweite mal Krebs innerhalb zwei Jahren, das steckt er diesmal nicht so weg wie beim ersten mal. Auch möchte er seine Prostata behalten und nur als allerletztes Mittel die OP. Das hängt wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammen, dass er ja schon eine komplette Brust verloren hat.

Ich danke euch allen von Herzen für eure Einschränkungen, Erfahrungen und Ratschläge. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Im letzten Satz soll es Einschätzungen heißen.

----------


## Georg_

Laura, wenn Dein Vater keine OP möchte, kann er sich auch bestrahlen lassen. Das beseitigt den Tumor in der Prostata und deren Umgebung auch.

P.S. 
Nach dem Schreiben eines Beitrags hast Du eine Stunde Zeit, mit dem "Bearbeiten" Button den Beitrag nochmal zu ändern.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

Prostatakrebs waechst langsam und selbst wenn die Biopsie ein hohes Risiko ergibt (Gleason 9) und das Staging der MRT (T3b, Samenblasen befallen) korrekt ist, kann dein Vater auch ohne Behandlung noch viele Jahre geniessen.

Ihr koennt euch also in Ruhe die naechsten Schritte ueberlegen, ob OP, Strahlentherapie oder, falls noetig, Umstellungen der Medikation. Wegen des relativ hohen PSAs koennen auch weitere Untersuchungen sinnvoll sein, wie eine PET/CT.

Vielleicht waere es am besten, nach einem Experten fuer die Kombination von Brust- und Prostatakrebs zu suchen.

----------


## Laura1001

PET/CT hätte ich aufgrund des mpMRT ausgeschlossen, da ja lt. Bericht keine Streuung stattgefunden hat. 
Jetzt bin ich doch etwas verunsichert. 
Ich dachte, auch wenn die Samenblasen betroffen sind, kann man mit Strahlenteraphie oder OP eine Heilung erzielen, da ja keine Streuung vorliegt.....

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura, alles zu seiner Zeit. Erstmal die Biopsie für den Gleason-Score. Eine PET/CT kann helfen, die richtigen Therapieoptionen zu finden. Man sieht dort Streuung und eventuell vorhandene Metastasen, die mit einer MRT nicht zu finden sind. Und kann eher entscheiden, ob man eine OP wünscht oder das zu bestrahlende Areal besser eingrenzen.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich ein PSMA PET/CT. Das wird die Krankenkasse nach einer ersten Diagnose des Prostatakrebses nicht bezahlen. Kostet über 2.000 Euro. Am häufigsten sind Lymphknotenmetastasen im Becken und die hätte man zum Teil auch mit dem MRT gesehen.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Die MRT hat sie auch nicht gezahlt, ja. Und?

----------


## Georg_

Wo hast Du gelesen, dass das MRT nicht bezahlt wurde? Normalerweise wird dies von der Krankenkasse übernommen. Es ist auch erheblich preiswerter als ein PSMA PET/CT.

----------


## Laura1001

Das mpMRT speziell für die Prostata wurde leider nicht von der Krankenkasse übernommen, trotz Überweisung vom Urologen. Hat 490  gekostet.

----------


## Georg_

Laura, wenn die neue Leitlinie dieses Jahr herauskommt, kannst Du vielleicht nochmal bei der Kasse nachfragen. Darin wird stehen, dass ein mpMRT vor einer Biopsie empfohlen wird.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Georg, wir haben von der Radiologie ein Schreiben für die Krankenkasse mitbekommen. Vielleicht bekommen wir die Kosten doch noch erstattet.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> P.S.Nach dem Schreiben eines Beitrags hast Du eine Stunde Zeit, mit dem "Bearbeiten" Button den Beitrag nochmal zu ändern.


Guten Morgen Laura,

gut, dass unser medizinischer Allrounder Georg auch auf so ein Detail hinweist. Es sind genau 50 Minuten ab der letzten Aktivität in einem Beitrag zur Verbesserung bzw. Änderung. Also wieder einloggen, falls man sich ausgeloggt hatte, Beitrag aufrufen, auf bearbeiten klicken, ändern etc. und auf speichern der Änderung klicken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## KarlEmagne

Um es absolut richtig zu stellen, darf hier der Hinweis nicht fehlen, dass vom Handy oder Tablet in der mobilen Version der Website innerhalb des von Harald genannten Intervalls nur Loeschen moeglich ist.

Anders als bei technischen Features dieses Forums sind beim Prostatakrebs keine exakten Prognosen moeglich. Alle Aussagen und Ergebnisse sind als Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu interpretieren.

So hat ein Siebzigjaehriger ohne spezifische Untersuchungen vermutlich Prostatakrebs, an dem er wahrscheinlich nicht stirbt. Mit einem erhoehten PSA verschieben sich lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Oder eine MRT mag zum Ergebnis kommen, dass die Prostata sehr wahrscheinlich von einem signifikanten Karzinom befallen ist, das sich vermutlich schon in die Samenblasen ausgebreitet hat, sonst aber nirgendwo hin. Jeder Tumor, der in der Pathologie als lokal begrenzt eingestuft wurde,  kann bereits in entfernte Regionen gestreut haben. Aus eben diesem Grund wurde Lauras Daddy Tamoxifen verschrieben.

Die Zukunft ist also unbekannt und aus der Vergangenheit koennen wir lediglich folgern, welche Ereignisse moeglicherweise eintreten. Sehr viel schwieriger zu sagen, welche Ergebnisse mit Sicherheit nicht eintreten oder welche Behandlungen  oder Untersuchungen mit Sicherheit nicht sinnvoll sein werden.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

kurzes Update. Papa war heute zur Besprechung beim Urologen. 
Der Arzt möchte ihn zur Fusionsbiopsie ins Prostatazentrum Regensburg schicken, da die erfahrener sein sollen, als das Zentrum unserer Stadt - das gibt's erst seit 2017.
Termin vereinbart der Urologe und meldet sich dann.
Papa hat auch extra nochmal wegen Kapseldurchbruch gefragt. Kein Durchbruch, alles innerhalb. 
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit Regensburg?
Jetzt heiß es ruhig bleiben und abwarten, auch wenn es schwer fällt. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Laura,

in Regensburg sind das Caritas Krankenhaus und die Barmherzigen Brüder für Prostatakrebs zertifiziert. Da hätte ich keine Bedenken, die Biopsie machen zu lassen. Ich meine immer es ist wichtiger von einem sehr guten Arzt behandelt zu werden als dass die Familie einen bequem besuchen kann.

Georg

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Georg, 

es ist das Caritas. Wir sehen das genauso wie du. Hauptsache alles wird gut. Wir wären auch noch weiter gefahren wenn wir eine andere Empfehlung bekommen hätten. Aber das Caritas soll einen sehr guten Ruf haben. Jetzt hoffen wir auf einen baldigen Termin.

----------


## MartinWK

> in Regensburg sind das Caritas Krankenhaus und die Barmherzigen Brüder für Prostatakrebs zertifiziert. Da hätte ich keine Bedenken, die Biopsie machen zu lassen. Ich meine immer es ist wichtiger von einem sehr guten Arzt behandelt zu werden als dass die Familie einen bequem besuchen kann.


Besuchen ist sowieso nicht bis auf weiteres...
Eine Fusionsbiopsie sollte ohnehin ambulant gemacht werden. Am besten ist eine transperineale computergesteuerte template MRT-TRUS Fusion, ohne template und Computer nennt man das "kognitiv", der Arzt legt die Bilder dann in seinem Kopf übereinander und positioniert die Nadel. Aus eigener Erfahrung halte ich das für weniger genau.
Antibiose vorher kein Fluorchinolon (Ciprofloxacin), ist nicht mehr zulässig seit 2 Jahren, statt dessen Fosfomycin!
Auch falls Propofolnarkose kann man nach kurzer Ruhezeit ins Auto steigen und nach Hause fahren. Aber bei so netter Tochter wird er sicher abgeholt.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Martin, 

Urologe sagt, Fusionsbiopsie wird ambulant gemacht. Und ich bin natürlich das persönliche Taxi, ich könnte gar nicht daheim bleiben, da ich vor jeder Untersuchung/Gespräch nervös bin. Autofahren beruhigt mich.

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Papa hat auch extra nochmal wegen Kapseldurchbruch gefragt. Kein Durchbruch, alles innerhalb.


Wobei die Passage der verklumpt imponierenden Samenblasenanteile dem widerspricht. 

Ist aber weniger wichtig, als man meinen möchte. Ein Tumor kann bei einem pT2c, wo alles "drin" war, schon gestreut haben oder mit einem pT3b auch nicht, selbst wenn da die Samenblasen bereits infiltriert waren. Sehr wesentlich hängt das von der Aggressivität des Gewebes ab. Nach der Biopsie wisst ihr mehr.

----------


## MartinWK

Karl, die Samenblasen werden nicht biopsiert werden.

Die Streuung bei einem pT2c liegt an den in vermutlich jedem Fall nachweisbaren zirkulierenden Krebszellen (CTCs), die schon lange vor Erstdiagnose ausgestreut werden (weil ein PCa schon Jahre davor begonnen hat). Einige davon überleben und schaffen es in den nächsten Jahren oder Jahrzehnten, sich wieder zu vermehren. Die Streuung hängt nur insoweit mit der Ausbreitung zusammen als es eine statistische Korrelation gibt. Die Zellen streuen nicht nur aus dem extraprostatischen Teil (falls vorhanden), sondern auch aus der Prostata. Statistisch verkürzt eine  Ausbreitung in die Samenblasen die rezidivfreie Zeit, oder anders gesagt, wenn man das vor der Erstbehandlung weiß, wäre eine genauere Metastasendiagnostik als das Szintigramm zu überlegen.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank nochmal an alle für euer Engagement. 

Trotzdem fällt es mir wahnsinnig schwer positiv zu bleiben wenn ich das alles lese. Ich dachte das mpMRT ist zuverlässig, was zumindest die Streuung in Lymphknoten und Knochen betrifft. Das war bis jetzt immer mein Rettungsanker.
Das mit den Samenblasen ist ja lt. Befund noch nicht sicher. 
Wahnsinnig komplex das Thema Prostatakrebs. 
Aber ich möchte auch keine Augenwischerei, lieber ehrliche Meinungen, auch wenn ich manchmal glaube das Loch kann nicht dunkler werden. 
Übrigens stimmen die PSA Werte von März und Juni nicht. Papa wollte wissen ob man aus dem Verlauf einschätzen kann, wie aggressiv es ist. Da hat der Urologe geantwortet, dass der erste Wert vom August ist und er vorher keinen psa bestimmen hat lassen. Vielleicht waren das andere Werte. Jedenfalls gibt's nur drei psa Werte. 
August 22
November 16 / nach 10wöchiger Einnahme Finasterid 
Februar 26

LG Laura

----------


## Daniela75

Laura, wir können uns wirklich die Hände reichen. 

Je mehr ich über diese Erkrankung lese, je mehr verstehe ich, dass ich fast gar nichts verstehe. 

Und vor allem die falschen Schlussfolgerungen an allen möglichen Stellen gezogen habe. 
Wann immer ich für mich selbst - in meiner naiven Bereitschaft, mir die Dinge schön zu reden - einen Umstand als "entlastend" identifiziert hatte, musste ich lernen, dass ich damit auf dem flaschen Dampfer bin. 

Einige Beiträge hier im Forum konnten zumindest den allerschlimmsten Blockbsuter in meinem Kopf verhindern. 

Dennoch: es ist alles sehr schwer gerade. Mein Verstand kämpft mit der Angst und umgekehrt. 

Und es gibt halt unfassbar viele Dinge, die ich nicht verstehe und auch mittelfristig nicht verstehen werde...alles Mist. 

Hoffen wir einfach das beste für unsere Väter !

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Laura, hallo Daniela, ich bin auch eine mitbetroffene Tochter und fühle sehr mit euch. Ich kenne auch schlaflose Nächte voller Angst, den Zwang alles zu lesen, was mit dem Thema in Zusammenhang steht. Ich freue mich, dass ihr in dieses Forum gefunden habt. Ich habe hier schon viel Hilfe und wertvolle Tipps erhalten, ich habe die größte Achtung vor allen Menschen hier im Forum, die ihr Wissen und Erfahrungen weitergeben und teilen. Gerade weil das Thema so umfassend ist und ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht alles verstehe. Aber ich kann immer fragen und finde Hilfe. Danke an die großartigen Menschen hier.
Mein Vater lebt nun schon 2 Jahre mit der Diagnose, es gibt gute und schlechte Tage und auch die Ängste kommen immer mal wieder.  Besonders vor den 3-monatigen PSA- Bestimmungen. Aber so geht es hier sicher allen. Ich habe hier gelernt,  dass der Weg nach jeder Kurve irgendwie weitergeht, mein Vater und ich folgen den vielen Hinweisen .
Ich wünsche euren Vätern und euch alles Gute.
Martina

----------


## Laura1001

Liebe Daniela, liebe Martina, 

vielen Dank für eure lieben Worte. So hart die Situation ist, fühlt man sich nicht allein. 
Auch ich lebe momentan wieder in einer Blase aus Angst, Sorge und Schlaflosigkeit - und kein Ende auf Besserung in Sicht:-(

Ohne die Hilfe in diesem Forum von den ganzen lieben Leuten, wäre ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verloren. Ich lese viel über das Thema, aber einiges verstehe ich nicht. Z.B. dass man im mrt befallene Lymphknoten doch sicher erkennen müsste. Man liest doch immer das sich Krebs immer zuerst über die Lymphknoten ausbreitet. Auch das mit der Kapsel will nicht in meinen Kopf. 
Aber ich versuche die Ratschläge hier im Forum zu beherzigen. 

Euren Vätern, euch und euren Familien, allen Betroffenen alles, alles Gute.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo nochmal, 

kurze Frage. Ist die Fusionsbiopsie keine Kassenleistung? mpMRT haben wir ja selbst bezahlt. Ich dachte aufgrund PIRADS 5 und Überweisung für Fusionsbiopsie übernimmt die Krankenkasse. Jetzt hab ich gelesen Eigenleistung ca. 1500 . Das wäre ja Wahnsinn.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Daniela, Laura, Martina,
ich habe schon lange lange Zeit hier  nicht mehr mitgelesen und es war Zufall das ich heute hier drin war und  eure Threads gefunden und auch mitgelesen habe. 
Ihr habt von den  "Mitstreitern" hier schon hervorragende Informationen erhalten die man  von manchen Urologen bei der Befundbesprechung nicht erhält und dazu  kann und will ich mich nicht äussern weil ich mich, zum Glück, schon  lange Zeit nicht mehr mit dem Thema PCA beschäftigen muß !

 Was mir aber -  leider - auffiel, ist der positive Aspekt der Behandlungsmöglichkeiten  in der heutigen Zeit incl. der gesamten Diagnosemöglichkeiten die sich  immer mehr verbessern und die wirklich dem Wohle des Patienten dienen nur am Rande erwähnt wurden.
  Was ich aber damit sagen will und ich hoffe, ihr könnt das wirklich  etwas verinnerlichen " ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben das ihr eure  Männer / Väter binnen nächster Zeit verlieren werdet oder das sie unter  Schmerzen dahinsiechen werden " 
 Die OP-Technik ist, auch dank Da-Vinci,  immer besser und schonender geworden. Bestrahlungsmethoden verursachen  nur noch in absoluten Ausnahmefällen Nebenwirkungen und sind gut  verträglich. 
Die medikamentösen Therapien des PCA ( Hormontherapie )  sind immer umfangreicher geworden und vorallem die bildgebenden  Verfahren zur Diagnose wurden immer feiner und können bei einem Anstieg  des PSA immer zielgenauer eingesetzt werden. 

Bitte verinnerlicht  dies alles denn das bedeutet das eure Lieben noch ein langes Leben t.w.  ohne oder nur mit geringen Einschränkungen vor sich haben werden !!! 
Wie  ein Mitstreiter schrieb "viele werden mit Prostatakrebs sterben, aber  nicht an ihm " was aber nicht bedeutet das man "unseren Mitbewohner"  unterschätzen sollte.
 Die OP scheint immer noch die erste Wahl der  Behandlung zu sein, gerade aufgrund der immer weiter fortgeschrittenen  OP-Techniken und wirklich tollen Operateuren in den den ProstataZentren  und der Tatsache das man für evtl. notwendige weitere Schritte noch alle  übrigen Pfeile im Köcher hat ! 

Ich war vor fast 17 Jahren mit 50 Jahren selber  Betroffener. 
Während eines KKhAufenthalt wurde ein Ultraschall des  Bauchraums gemacht, dabei wurde auch eine Unstimmigkeit im Bereich der  Prostata festgestellt. 
 PSA knapp unter 4 ! Tastbefund im KKh. Urologe:  "ja da ist was, sollten Biopsie machen". Zwei Wochen später Biopsie, 12  Stanzen, alle befallen, Gleason 4+3.
Habe 3 Tage recherchiert. Damals war OP  immer mit Bauchschnitt und oft mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Ich habe  dann mit SEEDS geliebäugelt, war aber nicht möglich. 
Bin dann an die  Klinik am Ring in Köln geraten. Sofort guten Kontakt gehabt,  ausführliche Untersuchung usw usw. 
Wichtigste für mich "Noch kein  organüberschreitendes Wachsum des Tumors" jedoch wurde ein schnelles  Handeln empfohlen da PSA mittlerweile schon stark gesteigert.

Ich  wollte natürlich geheilt werden, aber auch meine Lebensqualität so gut  wie möglich behalten. 
Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich dann zur HDR  (HighDosisRatio) Brachytherapy im Afterloading entschlossen. 
Für mich,  heute gesehen, die beste Entscheidung ! ( Damals noch keine  Kassenleistung, heute schon ) Vorher mussten aber die Lymphknoten im  Becken operativ entfernt werden um 
einen Befall mit Krebszellen  auszuschliessen. 
Waren 3 Tagen Krankenhausaufenthalt. Danach habe ich 6  Wochen =30 äussere Bestrahlungen erhalten und dann 3 x das Afterloading  wobei der Strahlenträger direkt in den Tumor eingebracht wurde.
 ( kann  man alles googeln, bzw. gibt auch genügend Videos auf YouTube ) 
Ich habe  weder bei der äusseren Bestrahlung noch beim Afterloading IRGENDWELCHE  Nebenwirkungen gehabt, bin während der äusseren noch halbtags Arbeiten  gegangen und alles super überstanden.
 Der PSA ist kontinuierlich und  schnell abgefallen, nach 2-3 Jahren wären die Ärzte mit einem Nadir um  0,05 bis 0,10 zufrieden gewesen. 
Ich liege heute immer zw. 0,01 und 0,03  und betrachte das Ereignis vor 17 Jahren nur noch als "böser Spuk" ! 

Aber  nochmals: Eure Lieben haben eine Scheiss Diagnose erhalten, sie  bedeutet aber nicht das Ende ihres Lebens und muss auch absolut nicht  eine wesentliche Änderung ihrer Lebensqualität bedeuten.
Das müsst ihr  euch immer wieder sagen und in dieser Hinsicht auch auf eure Angehörigen  einwirken ! 
Es gibt Diagnosen die sind erheblich schlimmer, leider.
 Ich  wünsche euch jedenfalls das ihr alle etwas zur Ruhe kommt und euren  Angehörigen das sie die Behandlung, gleich welcher Art, gut überstehen  und das auch in der Zukunft alles Bestens verläuft.
LG

----------


## MartinWK

Laura, das fragst du am Besten deine Versicherung. Wenn die "nein" sagt kannst du Widerspruch einlegen und danach klagen. Der Betrag erscheint mir als Aufschlag angemessen. Ich habe seinerzeit 1761€ für die Fusionsbiopsie in der Klinik bezahlt, inkl. Narkose, als privat Versicherter. Selbstzahler sollten etwas weniger berechnet bekommen. Die Kasse erstattet vielleicht 200-300€ für die normale Biopsie (je nach Bundesland/Vertrag). Die Pathologie ist teuer und darin noch nicht enthalten, fällt aber in beiden Fällen an und wird daher von der Kasse übernommen.

"Wahnsinn" ist, dass die gesetzlichen Kassen Homöopathie und irgendwelche zertifizierten Apps und TOOKAD und sonstwas bezahlen, aber keine Fusionsbiopsie. Wenn du den Betrag von 1500€ meinst, so gibt es dafür auch eine sinnvolle und ordentliche Leistung. Dass man die eventuell zusätzlich zu den Kassenbeiträgen bezahlen muss (denn "umsonst" ist sie nur für diejenigen, die ohne Beitrag versichert sind), ist ein großes Problem für diejenigen, die am Existenzminimum leben. Die anderen müssen ihre Ersparnisse angreifen oder einmal auf Alufelgen oder das neueste ebike verzichten - wenn ihnen die Gesundheit das wert ist.

----------


## Daniela75

Lieber Patrick. 

Für deine ausführliche und aufbauende Nachricht kann ich dir einfach nur von ganzem Herzen DANKE sagen!

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie gut deine Worte tun. 
Denn auch sie sind ja wahr.

Jetzt ist meine Traurigkeit gerade einer gewissen Zuversicht gewichen. 
Das ist echt schön und vor allem gerade mal bitter nötig. 

Ich denke, da spreche ich auch für Laura und Martina. 

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank!

----------


## Niko52

> Hallo nochmal, 
> 
> kurze Frage. Ist die Fusionsbiopsie keine Kassenleistung? mpMRT haben wir ja selbst bezahlt. Ich dachte aufgrund PIRADS 5 und Überweisung für Fusionsbiopsie übernimmt die Krankenkasse. Jetzt hab ich gelesen Eigenleistung ca. 1500 . Das wäre ja Wahnsinn.


1500  nur für die Biopsie finde ich sehr ambitioniert. Ich habe für das mpMRT 834 und für die 3D-Biopsie 450  bezahlt. Das war 2018 in der Martini-Klinik.

Gruß, Nico.

----------


## Martina1701

Patrick, danke für deinen Beitrag. 
Und was die Kostenübernahme von wirklich guten, nützlichen und einflussgebenen Diagnostik- und Therapiemaßnahmen betrifft, wurden wir auch schon enttäuscht, mussten Widersprüche verfassen......
Und wenn man sieht, was Krankenkassen im Gegenzug für andere Dinge leisten.... , da fehlen mir jegliche Einsicht und Verständnis.
Ich drücke euch die Daumen für anstehende Untersuchungen. 
Martina

----------


## Laura1001

@ Patrick: Ich kann mich Daniela und Martina nur anschließen. Deine Worte haben mir einen positiven Ruck gegeben. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür. Und weiterhin alles erdenklich Gute. 

Wegen der Kosten. Es gibt ja auch wirklich Leute die können sich so teure Untersuchungen einfach nicht leisten. Da finde ich sehr schade, dass nicht einfach der Mensch gesehen wird, sondern nur das Geld. 

Wir warten jetzt das Vorgespräch ab und dann sehen wir weiter. Papa sagt alles Schritt für Schritt. Denke er hat das psychisch wieder a bisserl besser im Griff. Hoffe ich zumindest.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura, wo ihr das Geld fuer die MRT schon ausgelegt habt, solltet ihr,  wenn irgend moeglich, eine Fusionsbiopsie machen lassen. Bin ueberfragt, ob in Deutschland die MRT im Preis der Fusionsbiopsie enthalten ist. Denn wie der Name des Verfahrens schon sagt, handelt es sich um MTR + MRT gestuetzter Biopsie. Eine neue MRT wird nicht noetig sein, sondern der Arzt kann bei der Biopsie einfach die CD mit der Bildgebung einlesen. Also wird euch vielleicht gar nicht mehr der volle Aufpreis einer Fusionsbiopsie berechnet.

Wie bei der Interpretation von PCA-Diagnosen gibt es bei der Genehmigung bestimmter Kassenleistungen offenbar nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Karl,

Termin für die Fusionsbiopsie ist der 29.03.2021. Vorher Gespräch,  dann wird anschließend gleich die Biopsie im Prostatazentrum Caritas Regensburg gemacht. 
Urologe sagt, wir müssen nichts bezahlen. CD vom mpMRT müssen wir vorab per Einschreiben schicken. 

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura, das klingt super! Nur wie altbacken die Medizintechnik doch ist. Wer hat schon noch CDs? Mein letzter Laptop, der die einlesen konnte, war von 2012. Und warum kann man die 700MB nicht einfach hochladen?  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Vor dem Verschicken würde ich mir zur Sicherheit eine Kopie ziehen.

----------


## MartinWK

Eine Kopie hat die Radiologie noch im System oder auf DVD, und mit mehr Daten und genauer. Bei mir arbeiteten Radiologie und Klinik gut zusammen und der Datentransport geschah automatisch.

----------


## Barnold

Liebe Laura,
es ist einfach toll, wie Du Dich für Deinen Vater einsetzt.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

Fusionsbiopsie ist heute gemacht worden. Befund bekommen wir nach Ostern. 

Ein Herd ist 1,9 x 1,6 cm und der andere 1,6 x 0,8 cm. Hätte man diese bei der Größe nicht schon ertasten müssen?

Wir hoffen jetzt, dass der Befund nicht allzu schlimm ausfällt. Der Arzt der die Biopsie gemacht hat, hat gesagt man kann jetzt nur abwarten und dann weiter sehen. Das ist ja verständlich, aber die Wartezeit ist sehr belastend :-(

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,



> Ein Herd ist 1,9 x 1,6 cm und der andere 1,6 x 0,8 cm. Hätte man diese bei der Größe nicht schon ertasten müssen?


der Arzt kann mit dem Finger nur die Rückseite der Prostata abtasten. An die Vorderseite kommt er nicht heran.

Ralf

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

da er Urologe bis nÃ¤chste Woche im Urlaub ist und auch der Hausarzt nicht da ist, haben wir nun den Bericht direkt in Regensburg angefordert. Leider komm ich damit Ã¼berhaupt nicht klar und wÃ¼rde euch um Hilfe bei der Ãbersetzung bitten:

Mikroskopie:
1. bis 16.: In den 16 getrennt untersuchten Fraktionen jeweils gut beurteilbare Prostatastanzzylinder mit reichlich reprÃ¤sentativem Prostataparenchym und prominentem fibromuskulÃ¤rem Stroma sowie herdfÃ¶rmig einem schÃ¼tteren lymphoplasmazellulÃ¤ren EntzÃ¼ndungsinfiltrat. Teilweise noch locker verteilte DrÃ¼sen mit zweischichtiger Epithelauskleidung und erhaltener Basalzellschicht. Reichlich intraluminales Sekret, vereinzelt KonkrementausfÃ¤llungen. In fast allen Stanzen dann ausgedehnte Infiltrate eines azinÃ¤ren Adenokarzinoms mit Ã¼berwiegend noch gut erhaltener drÃ¼siger Morphologie, daneben aber auch grÃ¶Ãeren Abschnitten mit kribriformen Wuchsmuster und fusionierenden DrÃ¼senlumina. Verlust der Basalzellschicht und prominente Nukleolen, auch atypisches Sekret kommt vor. Ausgedehntes, begleitendes intraduktales Karzinom sowie immer wieder nachweisbarer Perineuralscheideninfiltration.

Beurteilung:
In 15 von 16 Stanzbiopsien Infiltrale eines azinÃ¤ren und kribriform wachsenden Prostatakrazinoms mit Perineuralscheideninflitration und ausgedehntem begleitendem intraduktalem Karzinom (15/16).

Lokalisation, Gleason-Grad und WHO-ISUP-Gruppe der befallenen Stanzzylinder:
1. 80 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a, WHO-ISUP-Gruppe 2, zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
2. 40 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
3. 10 Vol %, Gleason Score 6+6 = 6   , WHO-ISUP Gruppe 1
4. 70 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a, WHO ISUP Gruppe 2
5. 70 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
6. 40 Vol.%, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
7. 60 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom und Perineuralscheideninfiltration
8. 70 vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom 
9. 15 Vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-
10. 60 vol %, Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,    -"-                     , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
11. 60 vol %, Gleason Score 4+3 = 7 b, WHO-ISUP-Gruppe 3, zusÃ¤tzl. Perineuralscheideninfiltration
12. Tumorfrei
13. 5 Vol % Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a, WHO ISUP-Gruppe 2
14. 90 Vol % Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                      , zusÃ¤tzl. Perineuralscheideninfiltration
15. 60 Vol % Gleason Score 3+4 = 7 a,      -"-                      , zusÃ¤tzl. intraduktales Karzinom
16. 50 Vol % Gleason Score 3+7 = 7 a,      -"-

Vielen Dank schon mal fÃ¼r eure Hilfe

LG Laura

----------


## Tom_HH

Hallo Laura,

kann und möchte es letztendlich natürlich nicht abschliessend bewerten, vielleicht hilft Dir jedoch der Hinweis, dass der reine Gleason-Score zwar ein mittleres Risiko ausdrückt, jedoch die Begriffe "Intraduktal" und "kibriform" hier den wichtigeren Risikofaktor ausmachen. Vielleicht möchtest Du auf der Internetseite von Prof. Bonkhoff selber dazu mal nachlesen....
https://www.prostapath.de/Prostatapa...ribriforme-PCa

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Laura,

das hörst sich nicht gut an. Von 16 Stanzen sind leider 15 mit Krebs befallen. Allerdings nur eine mit Gleason 7b. Dafür machen die intraduktalen Anteile um so mehr Sorgen. Die Perineuralscheideninfiltration fällt bei dem Befund eher weniger ins Gewicht.

Ihr solltet Euch m. E. zeitnah einen Termin bei einem anerkannten Prostatakrebszentrum holen, um euch dort beraten zu lassen.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Laura1001

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 

Heißt also keine Aussicht mehr auf Heilung, oder?
Ich bin dermaßen verzweifelt.

----------


## DieBlonde

Liebe Laura,
ich stehe leider gerade unter Zeitdruck und kann nicht viel schreiben, möchte dir nur mitgeben: Ich kann nachvollziehen, wie es dir aktuell geht. Aber selbst, wenn der "worst case" - also eine Metastasierung - schon vorliegen sollte, man kann viele Therapien ausschöpfen und die Krankheit noch sehr lange in den Griff kriegen. Ich würde mich unbedingt an ein Prostatakrebszentrum wenden - da ist dein Vater in besten Händen. Bei meinem Mann wurde vor 4 Jahren im Alter von 47 bereits metastasierter Prostatakrebs (Gleason 5+4) diagnostiziert, es geht ihm nach wie vor gut. Er hat eine längere Phase der Remission hinter sich und muss sich erst jetzt mit einem Progress herumschlagen - aber auch den wird man wieder für Jahre in den Griff bekommen. 
Also nur Mut!


Aufgrund der Vorgeschichte deines Vaters mit Brustkrebs wolle ich aus persönlicher Erfahrung anraten: Sollte bei deinem Vater bisher noch kein Test auf genetische Mutationen wie BRCA1 /BRCA2 etc. gemacht worden sein, würde ich das nun unbedingt anraten und von den Ärzten einfordern. Sollte bei deinem Vater eine genetische Mutation vorliegen, kann auch sein Prostatakarzinom mit PARP-Inhibitoren sehr zielgerichtet behandelt werden.

Alles Gute Euch!
Nat

----------


## Georg_

> Heißt also keine Aussicht mehr auf Heilung, oder? Ich bin dermaßen verzweifelt.


Mit Prostatakrebs kann man auch ohne Aussicht auf Heilung lange leben. Hier im Forum sind zwei Teilnehmer, die seit 25 Jahren damit leben.

Was die Risiken kribiform und duktal bedeuten, darüber ist sich die Fachwelt nicht ganz einig. Prof. Bonkhoff meint, dass ein solcher Tumor häufiger streut. Also sollte man öfter ein PSMA PET/CT machen, um das zu kontrollieren. Inzwischen kann man auch Metastasen gut bestrahlen.

----------


## MartinWK

Kribiform und duktal werden verschiedene Pathologen verschieden erkennen, alleine das erschwert die Prognose. Perineuralscheideninvasion bedeutet allerdings eine Verschlechterung. Und eine begründete Prognose gibt das Nomogramm: https://www.mskcc.org/nomograms/prostate/pre_op
Unter Annahme von cT2c für die Ausbreitung (Staging) - das ist das Minimum, welches aus der Biopsie folgt (beide Seiten befallen) - ergibt sich 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit für extraprostatische Ausbreitung (also pT3) und 55% für pN1, bei 71% Rezidiven in 5 Jahren.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke an alle für eure Zeit und Antworten-das hilft mir sehr.

Eigentlich hab ich mich so über den relativ niedrigen Gleason Grad gefreut, dann kam die schreckliche Ernüchterung. 

Hab den Befund heute Abend noch meinem Hausarzt gezeigt. Sehr kompetent und nimmt kein Blatt vor den Mund, was mir eh Recht ist.
Seine Einschätzung: scheiß Diagnose, das Ding muss raus. Er vermutet noch keine Streuung aufgrund des MRT (Befund hatte ich dabei).
Da der Urologe im Urlaub ist, hat er gleich für Freitag einen Termin bei einem anderen Urologen gemacht, der in unserem Prostatazentrum tätig ist und sehr gute Bewertungen hat. Damit wir eine Zweitmeinung bekommen. 

Danach habe ich noch mit einem sehr netten Herrn von der Hotline gesprochen. Auch er meint OP ist unumgänglich. Auch hab ich das so verstanden, dass der größte Anteil den Gleason Grad ausmacht und die aggressiven Anteile nur sehr klein sind. Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden. 

Ich würde mir so sehr wünschen, dass mei Papa das alles gut übersteht und noch viele glückliche Jahre vor sich hat.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

der Befund mit dem 7b ist besser, als ich gedacht haette. Allerdings ein recht grossflaechiger Befall, wie bei dem hohen PSA zu erwarten.

Meiner Meinung nach macht die OP mehr Sinn, wenn man erwarten kann, dass anschliessend der PSA in den nicht detektierbaren Bereich sinkt, also mit der Prostata saemtliche Tumorzellen entfernt wurden. Wie Martin bereits errechnet hat, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von extraprostatischem Befall recht hoch, womit auch die Chancen auf das Wunschergebnis einer Prostatektomie sinken bzw. nach der OP vermutlich noch eine Bestrahlung noetig sein wird. Insofern waere es eine Ueberlegung wert, die Prostata nur bestrahlen zu lassen und deinem Vater die Nebenwirkungen und Risiken einer OP zu ersparen.

----------


## Laura1001

Wenn wir aber Bestrahlen und es werden nicht  nicht sämtliche Tumorzellen vernichtet - ich denke da an die intraduktalen und kribriformen Anteile - dann haben wir keine Optionen mehr, oder verstehe ich das falsch?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Laura,

der Weg erst OP und später bei Bedarf Bestrahlen ist einfacher, als umgekehrt. Wobei es mittlerweile Ärzte gibt, die auch im bestrahlten Gebiet operieren.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MartinWK

Laura, eine Bestrahlung birgt immer das Risiko, dass einzelne Zellen überleben: entweder weil die Dosis zu gering ist oder weil sie sich nicht teilen während der Bestrahlung, also in einem Zellzyklus festsitzen ("Arrest"). Sollten sich diese wieder vermehren sind sie eventuell strahlenresistent. Möglich wäre eine Op dann immer noch, wenn auch mit mehr Nebenwirkungen. Aber ein Rezidiv nach Strahlentherapie wird aufgrund der Erstdiagnose nicht nur lokal sein: das lokale Geschehen ist dann nur noch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Tumormassenreduktion zu sehen, und es wird dann ohnehin durch irgendeine systemische Therapie (ADT, Chemo, Lu-177) mitbehandelt.

Verbleiben nach der Op lokal Krebszellen, so wird die Salvagebestrahlung diese genausogut oder -wenig erwischen wie die alleinige RT. Entscheidend ist aber auch da das nichtlokale Geschehen.
Der Patient mißt den Erfolg der Therapien häufig am PSA-Wert; daher ist ihm der Op-Pfad sympathischer. Und die Ärzte und Wissenschaftler nennen in Studien gerne PSA-Verläufe und rezidivfreie Zeiten, denn die sind bei PCa besser zu ermitteln und erlauben kürzere Studienzeiten. Wo es einen vergleichbaren Marker nicht gibt und wo der Krebs schnell wächst und häufig bald zum Tode führt schaut man mehr auf das krankheitsspeziifische und Gesamtüberleben.

Der dritte schulmedizinische Weg wäre die alleinige ADT (gemäß "Watchful Waiting") bei Bedarf, orientiert an PSA-Verlauf, Symptomen und Bildgebung. Die war in den RCTs nicht viel schlechter als RPE. Heutzutage stehen zudem weitere ADT-Medikamente zur Verfügung sowie Chemo und Ligandentherapie, die im Falle der Kastrationsresistenz eingesetzt werden können.

Es steht zu befürchten, dass ihr die Optionen nicht nur "haben", sondern auch alle erleiden werdet, mit einer geringen Chance auf mehr Gesamtüberleben und einer hohen Chance auf weniger Lebensqualität.

----------


## Laura1001

Martin, soll das heißen dass meine Papa keine Chance auf langfristiges Überleben hat?
Sorry für die blöde Frage, aber ich kann momentan überhaupt nicht mehr klar denken.

----------


## Tom_HH

Laura,
wie schon angemerkt, hat Prof. Bonkhoff einige warnende Anmerkungen dazu: 

"Neue Studien belegen, dass die intraduktale Tumorausbreitung ein signifikanter Risikofaktor für die Androgen- und Strahlenresistenz darstellt.... Demnach dürfte beim Nachweis eines intraduktalen Prostatakarzinoms in der Stanzbiopsie die radikale Prostatektomie kombiniert mit einer erweiterten  Lymphadenektomie dem Patienten eine bessere Überlebenschance eröffnen als die  Radiatio"

Ich würde daher die Urologen eines Prostatazentrums genau auf diesen Punkt ansprechen und hören, ob sie dem zustimmen....wenn ja, dann wird es wohl die Ektomie....

----------


## MartinWK

Laura, genau die gute Chance auf langfristiges Überleben ist es, die die Wahl der Therapie so schwer macht. Das von mir verlinkte Sloan Kettering Nomogramm sagt: PCa-spezifisches Überleben nach 15 Jahren für 98% der Fälle.
 Wir setzen das jetzt einmal in Relation: Von allen Männern im Alter deines Vaters erreichen nur gut 98% das 69. Lebensjahr. Und nur 56% leben noch in 15 Jahren. Die 2%, die das PCa wegnimmt (ein keiner Teil davon ist auch schon in die Statistik eingepreist), wiegen bei einem gesunden und "fitten" 68-Jährigen sicher schwerer, sind aber auch ein Vorteil, was das Überleben der Behandlungen angeht.
https://www-genesis.destatis.de/gene...se#abreadcrumb

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo nochmal, 

am Freitag hat mein Papa ja einen Termin beim Chefarzt des Prostatazentrums. Auf Nachfrage darf er eine Begleitperson mitnehmen. Das bin dann ich, da meine Mama leider momentan total durch den Wind ist, aufgrund der Diagnose und ich mich am intensivsten mit dem Thema auseinandersetze.

Es wird uns dort wahrscheinlich eine OP vorgeschlagen. Trotzdem würde ich gerne aufgrund eurer Erfahrungen wissen, was ihr für Therapien vorschlagen würdet. Dann könnte ich am Freitag nachfragen und könnte mich besser auf das Gespräch vorbereiten. 

Vielen, vielen lieben Dank schon mal alle. 

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

ohne wissenschaftliche Quellen zum Beleg wird nach meiner vielleicht naiven Vorstellung unter einer Prostata-OP umso mehr herausgeschnippelt, je weiter sich das Karzinom ausgebreitet hat, um es im Guten herauszukriegen. Damit steigen dann sowohl die Chancen auf Komplikationen wie Inkontinenz, als auch das Scheitern im Sinne eines anschließend nicht auf Null sinkenden PSAs.

Mit Hinblick auf die Biopsie würde ich damit rechnen, dass ihr nach einer OP noch eine Bestrahlung obendrauf bekommt. Mag sein, dass die Kombination von OP + Bestrahlung einen Überlebensvorteil bietet gegenüber nur einer Bestrahlung. So es ihn gibt, fällt er so bescheiden aus, dass man sich gut überlegen sollte, ob es einem die Risiken und Nebenwirkungen einer OP wert ist. Die Ärzte empfehlen euch vermutlich die OP, müssen aber auch nicht selbst mit einer eventuellen schweren Inkontinenz leben.

Die Antwort müsst ihr selbst finden.

Beim Befund deines Vaters ist es leider auch im Bereich des Möglichen, dass selbst RP+RT keinen Erfolg bringen bzw eine Hormontherapie parallel zur Bestrahlung empfohlen wird. Für diesen Fall würde ich die Wechselwirkungen mit Brustkrebs klären. Denn die üblichen Medikamente gegen Prostatakrebs fördern mitunter Brustwachstum.

Du erwähntest auch ein Widerstreben deines Vaters gegen noch einen chirurgischen Eingriff. All das sollte ins Beratungsgespräch einfließen und ich würde keine schnelle Entscheidung treffen.

----------


## Rastaman

Laura,

in der idealen Welt empfehlen die Ärzte das, was zum Patienten und dessen Befunden passt.
In der realen Wert empfehlen die Ärzte das, was sie können = das was sie immer tun
 Richtet Euch darauf ein, daß auch im Prostatakrebszentrum ein Urologe eher die OP, ein Strahlentherapeut eher eine Strahlentherapie empfehlen wird.




> Martin, soll das heißen dass meine Papa keine Chance auf langfristiges Überleben hat?


Genau das hat er nicht gesagt. Martin weist (auch mit Beitrag #112) nur darauf hin, daß alle Therapien, überraschenderweise incl. Watchful Waiting, sehr wenig Unterschied beim Gesamtüberleben machen. Will nur keiner hören. Ich bewundere ihn für seine Geduld.

Gerade in letzter Zeit ist das Forum voller Ratsuchender, deren Befunde geradezu nach Active Surveillance oder Watchful Waiting schreien, trotzdem denken die meisten _aber man muß doch was tun_ und rennen los...

Laßt Euch wenigstens Zeit mit der Entscheidung.

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Active Surveillance in Frage kommt. 
Was mir unheimliche Angst macht sind die intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile. Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Gleason Grad dann nicht höher eingestuft wird, wenn die intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile so gefährlich sind.
LG Laura

----------


## Reiner mit E

Guten Morgen Laura,

ich glaube rastaman hat nicht gemeint, das Dein Vater für active Surveillance in Frage kommt, sondern das Ihr Euch genügend Zeit lässt um zu entscheiden.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich hätte vor 2 Jahren lauter so fachspezifische Ratschläge von verschiedenster Seite bekommen, dann wäre ich auch total verwirrt gewesen. Am Anfang versteht man vieles einfach noch nicht und blickt dann nicht mehr durch, was man machen soll.

Zu Deinen Fragen , ob Dein Vater noch lange leben wird und was die intraduktalen/kribriformen Anteile bedeuten, halte Dich an das Posting von Georg in Beitrag 103. 

Macht Euch Notizen Eurer Fragen , klärt diese dann mit den Ärzten und seht dann weiter.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Active Surveillance in Frage kommt. 
> Was mir unheimliche Angst macht sind die intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile. Ich verstehe nicht, warum der Gleason Grad dann nicht höher eingestuft wird, wenn die intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile so gefährlich sind.


Beim Gleason Score geht es um den Grad der Entartung der Tumorzellen. Bei Grad 4 gibt es mehr Ähnlichkeiten zu normalen Drüsenzellen als bei Grad 5. Früher wurden kribriforme Strukturen teils noch als Grad 3 eingestuft.

Kribriform hin, intraduktal her, Prostatakrebs wächst vergleichsweise langsam und dein Vater hätte auch ohne Behandlung noch viele Jahre zu leben. Lasst euch in Ruhe die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Optionen erklären.

Viel Erfolg beim Termin!

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 

Reiner und Karl, vielen lieben Dank für eure aufmunternden Worte. 

Jetzt geht's dann gleich los (hoffentlich kann ich einen ruhigen Kopf behalten, bin wahnsinnig nervös). Ich hoffe auf ein gutes Gespräch. Vielleicht kann ich heute mal gute Nachrichten weitergeben. 

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Karl.



> Früher wurden kribriforme Strukturen teils noch als Grad 3 eingestuft.


wann soll das gewesen sein???

Ralf

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

wir sind wieder zurück. Erstmal sind wir froh, so einen fachlich kompetenten und menschlichen Urologen gefunden zu haben. 
Hat alle unsere Fragen fachlich und freundlich beantwortet. 

Seine Einschätzung:
Wir haben zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder Bestrahlung oder OP.
Bei der OP kann er jetzt schon sagen, dass er den Tumor nicht komplett raus bekommt, sondern ca. 2% zurück bleiben, die dann bestrahlt werden müssen. Außerdem sofortige Impotenz, da sämtliche Nerven zerfetzt werden. Inkontinenz meint er nicht, eventuelles tröpfeln. 
Bestrahlung wäre komfortabler, mit wenig Nebenwirkungen. Wegen der intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile macht er sich keine großen Sorgen. 
Er möchte einen Termin zum PSMA PET/CT machen, da Metastasen nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden können, aufgrund des hohen PSA. Sollte was gefunden werden, werden die bestrahlt. 
Er sagt auch, das ist nicht das Ende, schlimmer wäre ein Gleason 9 oder 10 Befund. 

Jetzt müssen wir wieder warten auf den Termin für das PSMA PET, aber ich glaube Papa ist in sehr guten Händen. 

Wie findet ihr die Vorgehensweise?

LG Laura

----------


## WernerE

Moin Laura,

bei den Experten hier im Forum stelle ich mich recht weit hinten an. Geschrieben hat bislang noch niemand. Wird aber noch kommen. Wenn ich Deine Zusammenfassung richtig deute, rät der Urologe eher zur Bestrahlung. Warum nicht. ist auf den ersten Blick natürlich schonender. Bei Bestrahlung wird man natürlich nie feststellen, welcher Gleason Score wirklich vorlag. Muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt wissen. Ohne Nebenwirkungen wird die Bestrahlung natürlich auch nicht vorübergehen. Die Folgen kommen dann im Laufe der Zeit. 

Wichtig ist erstmal, dass er Euch beruhigen konnte. Und zwar zurecht. Dein Vater wird Dir noch eine lange Zeit erhalten bleiben. Vielleicht stirbt er irgendwann mit Krebs und nicht an Krebs.

Überlegt noch eine Zeit lang und dann entscheidet Euch.

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

> Wegen der intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile macht er sich keine großen Sorgen. Er möchte einen Termin zum PSMA PET/CT machen, da Metastasen nicht ganz  ausgeschlossen werden können, aufgrund des hohen PSA. Sollte was  gefunden werden, werden die bestrahlt. 
> Er sagt auch, das ist nicht das Ende, schlimmer wäre ein Gleason 9 oder 10 Befund.


Wenn ein Urologe, der ja selbst operiert, für eine Bestrahlung ist, dann ist das sicher sinnvoll. Ich meine auch, man kann trotz intraduktaler/kribiformer Anteile bestrahlen, heute wird mit höheren Dosen bestrahlt als früher. Das PSMA PET/CT ist sicher gut, damit kann man besser planen. Ich fürchte, man wird damit befallene Lymphknoten entdecken, aber die wird man wahrscheinlich mit bestrahlen können.

Nur, auch ein Gleason 9 oder 10 ist nicht das Ende. Wie einige Forumsmitglieder zeigen, kann man damit auch lange leben.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Werner, 

danke, dass du geantwortet hast.

Wir müssen jetzt das PET/CT abwarten und dann entscheidet sich die Therapie. Natürlich haben wir wahnsinnige Angst davor, dass Metastasen gefunden werden. Aber vielleicht haben wir auch Glück. 

Die Nebenwirkungen der Bestrahlung hat er uns auch erklärt. Hat aber auch gesagt, erst die nächsten Ergebnisse abwarten und dann besprechen wir uns neu. Wie hier auch von einigen schon geschrieben, eilt die Entscheidung nicht, da es nicht zu Verschlechterung der Diagnose führt. 

Ich bin so dankbar für jeden Rat. Die tollen Leute hier sind der absolute Wahnsinn was Wissen und menschliches Know-how angeht. 

Danke, danke, danke. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Georg, 

auch dir vielen lieben Dank, dass du uns Immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst.

Ich wollte niemanden Angst wegen den Gleason Score machen. Die Worte waren unglücklich gewählt. Entschuldigung dafür. 
Der Arzt wollte uns damit nur sagen, dass es noch aggressivere Scores gibt.

----------


## Stefan1

> Nur, auch ein Gleason 9 oder 10 ist nicht das Ende. Wie einige Forumsmitglieder zeigen, kann man damit auch lange leben.


Moins,
ich lebe mit Gleason 9 schon 5,5 Jahre und das sehr gut, und habe vor noch einmal 5 Jahre zu schaffen !

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Karl.
> 
> wann soll das gewesen sein???
> 
> Ralf


Such mal "cribriform prostate grade 3" und es finden sich Artikel, kribriform solle nicht mehr als Grad 3 eingestuft werden. Neuere und ältere. Daher vermute ich, dass es da zumindest mal Diskussionsbedarf gab. Die Leitlinien für Pathologen entwickeln sich fort. Heute sieht man kribriform als zusätzliches adverses Prognosekriterium innerhalb Grad 4 an. Ich vermute aber, die Feststellung kribiformen Wachstums ist nicht generell schlechter als Grad 5. Allerdings heißt es, dass man mit kribriform ein achtfach erhöhtes Risiko von Fernmetastasen und fünffach erhöhte krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit hat.

https://www.nature.com/articles/modpathol2014116/

In sofern ist Lauras Frage, warum man kribriform nicht gleich in Grad 5 einordnet, eine gute.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Bei der OP kann er jetzt schon sagen, dass er den Tumor nicht komplett raus bekommt, sondern ca. 2% zurück bleiben, die dann bestrahlt werden müssen. Außerdem sofortige Impotenz, da sämtliche Nerven zerfetzt werden. Inkontinenz meint er nicht, eventuelles tröpfeln. 
> Bestrahlung wäre komfortabler, mit wenig Nebenwirkungen. Wegen der intraduktalen/kribiformen Anteile macht er sich keine großen Sorgen. 
> Er möchte einen Termin zum PSMA PET/CT machen, da Metastasen nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden können, aufgrund des hohen PSA. Sollte was gefunden werden, werden die bestrahlt.


Das klingt sehr vernünftig. Insbesondere die Aufklärung über die Alternativen OP oder Bestrahlung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ihr seid in guten Händen. 

Zu kribriform: bei mir war das in der Biopsie vermerkt, nicht aber in der postoperativen Pathologie. Ich habe dann nicht mehr nachgefragt, weil es auch nichts an der Behandlung ändert. Sinkt der PSA nach der OP auf Null, wird erstmal abgewartet. Über kribriform zu grübeln, bringt nichts.

Allerdings möchte ich die mir bleibende Lebenszeit bei guter Gesundheit gerne nutzen. Sorgen bereitet mir diesbezüglich die schwindende Aussicht auf eine Rückkehr nach Deutschland. Kommt mir momentan vor wie ein Sanatorium für Entziehungskuren vom normalen unbeschwerten Leben. Zwei Pässe, keine Heimat... 

Herzliche Grüße aus CDMX  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Rastaman

Laura,

ich habe in Beitrag #115 von meiner Einschätzung geschrieben, daß viele Ratsuchende sich in irgendwelche Behandlungen stürzen, obwohl auch Active Surveillance oder Watchful Waiting in Frage kämen. Ich glaube zwar, daß das so ist, aber es hätte woanders hingehört, nicht in Deinen Thread. Sorry dafür.

Reiner,

Du hast das ganz gut eingeordnet. Danke dafür.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

kannst Du bitte statt einer Suchempfehlung die Links der Artikel angeben, auf die Du Dich beziehst? Ich habe eine Viertelstunde gesucht, aber nicht gefunden, dass die Pathologen einen höheren Gleason-Grad in den Bericht schreiben sollen, wenn ein kribiformes Muster vorliegt.




> Ich vermute aber, die Feststellung kribiformen Wachstums ist nicht generell schlechter als Grad 5.


Das ist Deine Vermutung! Soweit ich feststellen kann, liegen nur retrospektive Studien mit kleinen Fallzahlen vor. Damit kann man, wie die Ärzte sagen, Hypothesen generieren, aber bewiesen ist damit noch nichts. Die Patienten in den Datenbanken sind unterschiedlich therapiert worden, die Therapie sollte ja auch einen Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben haben. Es ist ja auch sehr schwer, hier eine prospektive, vergleichende Studie zu machen. Dazu tritt kribiform zu selten auf.

Ich würde mich durch eine kribiforme/duktale Diagnose nicht verrückt manchen lassen. Was soll man denn an Therapie anders machen? Gibt es eine spezielle Prostatakrebstherapie für diese Form von Prostatakrebs? Ich denke, man kann öfter zur Verlaufskontrolle ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen um die Entwicklung von Metastasen zu überwachen. Diese kann man heute auch bestrahlen und zwar mit einer so hohen Dosis, damit wird auch kribiformer Tumor sicher erledigt.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Bitte, dieses blöde Wort schreibt sich "krib*r*iform" und bedeutet, wie wahrscheinlich bekannt, "siebförmig".

*Hier* gibt es eine ausführliche Abhandlung von Prof. Bonkhoff dazu.

Ralf

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen, 
auch bei mir hatte in 2007 der Pathologe kribriforme Muster festgestellt. Mein Tumor zeigte sich aber sehr hormonsensitiv (7 Jahre Intermittierung ADT3) und auch die anschließende Bestrahlung zeigte vollkommene Wirksamkeit nun schon seit 7 Jahren. Von daher meine Zweifel ob der Agressivität und Resistenz solcher Anteile. Aber nichts Genaues weiß man nicht.

Bei intraduktalen Anteilen (IDC) ist zu klären, ob es sich um eine Vorläuferstufe von PK handelt oder um PK-Gewebe, das als aggressiv und invasiv eingestuft wird. Letzteres scheint seltener vorzukommen. Histologisch scheinen beide sehr ähnlich und auch in der Zytopathologie werden beide als diploid erkannt. Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass Bonkhoff sich darüber mächtig aufgeregt hat, dass Zytopathologen einen diploiden Tumor generell als geeignet für Active Surveillance einstuften und hier keinen Unterschied zu machen in der Lage sind zwischen PK-Vorläufern und invasivem Gewebe.

Die WHO und in Anlehnung unsere Gleasonbestimmung will IDC nur im staging berücksichtigt wissen, nicht aber im grading. Wenn der Pathologe IDC vermerkt, ist mir nicht klar, welchen biologischen Charakter nun diese Anteile haben, vielleicht auch gemischt. Um sicher zu sein, ist eigentlich eine radikale Therapie angesagt und AS ausgeschlossen. Mit der Idee, IDC auch im grading zu berücksichtigen, steht Laura nicht alleine. Ich sehe es wie Georg, nicht verrückt machen lassen, aber AS in dem Fall auch nicht unbedingt wählen.

Hier etwas Literatur zum Thema, leider nur in englisch:

(1) Intraductal carcinoma of the prostate: precursor or aggressive phenotype of prostate cancer?

(2) Intraductal carcinoma of the prostate: a critical re-appraisal

(3) Intraductal carcinoma of the prostate is an aggressive form of invasive carcinoma and should be graded

(4) Retrospective study on the benefit of adjuvant radiotherapy in men with intraductal carcinoma of prostate

(5) Intraductal carcinoma of the prostate can evade androgen deprivation, with emergence of castrate-tolerant cells

----------


## Georg_

Duktale Tumore kommen am häufigsten bei Gleason 8 vor, auch schon mal bei Gleason 7 (den Prof. Bonkhoff bei einer Zweitmeinung wohl als Gleason 8 beurteilen würde). Aber einen Gleason 6 mit duktalen Anteilen kenne ich nicht und AS sollte ja nur bei Gleason 6 gemacht werden.

Von daher kann ich nur zustimmen, dass man bei duktalem Tumor keine active surveillance machen sollte.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

vielen lieben Dank an alle für eure Antworten, Ratschläge und Einschätzungen.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist - Der Urologe hat sich die CD von mpMRT angesehen und gemeint, der Krebs ist nicht mehr organbeschränkt. Aber anscheinend nur minimal, kann auch sein, dass er die Samenblasen gemeint hat. Trotzdem hat er von OP gesprochen. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Das Gedankenrad dreht sich wieder wild bei mir. 

Da ja anscheinend die ganze Prostata befallen ist, wie kann dann jede Tastuntersuchung unauffällig sein?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Das Gedankenrad dreht sich wieder wild bei mir. 
> 
> Da ja anscheinend die ganze Prostata befallen ist, wie kann dann jede Tastuntersuchung unauffällig sein?


Hallo Laura,

lies bitte das: https://www.prostata.de/prostatakreb...chung?ref=1873

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

In dieser Studie waren von den Patienten mit IDC (nur bei 2,8% insgesamt) 53% mit Gleason 7 und der Rest mit Gleason 8 oder 9 eingestuft worden. Samenblasenbefall wurde bei 44% der 10 Ektomierten festgestellt, wogegen die Partin-Tabellen die Kohorte nur mit 12% Risiko einschätzt. Deswegen auch bei deinem Papa, Laura, wahrscheinlich das organüberschreitende Wachstum wegen befallener Samenblasen. Sowohl eine RPE wie auch eine Bestrahlung können solche Fälle sehr gut behandeln. Bei Gleason 7=(3+4) besteht trotz IDC und höherem PSA kein Grund ein verkürztes Überleben zu befürchten.

Zu deiner zuletzt gestellten Frage: Es macht keinen Unterschied und ist unerheblich, wo der Tumor diagnostiziert ist, ob bei der Tastuntersuchung eine Auffälligkeit oder auch nicht festgestellt wurde. Die nächsten Schritte in Ruhe abwarten. Ihr seid auf einem guten Wege.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> kannst Du bitte statt einer Suchempfehlung die Links der Artikel angeben, auf die Du Dich beziehst? Ich habe eine Viertelstunde gesucht, aber nicht gefunden, dass die Pathologen einen höheren Gleason-Grad in den Bericht schreiben sollen, wenn ein kribiformes Muster vorliegt.


Ich bekam so viele Artikel, dass ich sie nicht alle listen wollte. Aber hatte vergessen, dass Suchmaschinen wie Google jetzt nur noch lokalisierte Ergebnisse anzeigen. Wenn ich beispielsweise von Kanada oder Mexico von einem Computer mit anglophoner Locale was Deutsches suche, bekomme ich nur noch Mist angezeigt. Ich muss dann "google.de" eingeben und dann nochmal, dass ich Suchergebnisse nicht auf Englisch bekommen will  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Oder gleich de-googeln. Qwant oder DuckDuckGo. https://www.qwant.com. DuckDuckGo reduziert Tracking-Cookies und Werbemist. Im Fruehjahr 2019 beispielsweise bekam ich "funeral pre-arrangement/prearrangement funeraires" Targeted Ads, weil ich diverse Suchen und Chats ueber Krebs hatte. Und darauf kann ich dann verzichten...

"Not only does this justify removal of all cribriform cancer from Gleason grade 3, it shows that cribriform cancer has pathologic, outcome, and molecular features distinct from noncribriform Gleason grade 4."
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/28820750/


"Classical Gleason grading included sharply circumscribed cribriform in pattern 3. We consider this pattern 4, or in some cases high grade PIN"
http://surgpathcriteria.stanford.edu...a/grading.html

Also muss kribriform mal in Grad 3 gewesen sein. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High...lial_neoplasia
High grade PIN ist eine Vorstufe zum Adenokarzinom, daher mag die Verwirrung stammen.

Und ja, ich hatte mich einmal vertippt mit "kribiform". Am Handy kann das mal passieren.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Da ja anscheinend die ganze Prostata befallen ist, wie kann dann jede Tastuntersuchung unauffällig sein?


Der Urologe ertastet die Prostata und sucht nach Verhärtungen. Wenn die gesamte Prostata befallen ist, wird sie überall ähnlich fest sein. 

Allerdings gibt es wohl Tastbefunde, in denen die gesamte Prostata steinhart ist. Ich denke, das wäre ein Indikator für großflächigen Gleason 9. Dann lieber eine unauffällige Untersuchung.

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 

leider muss ich euch mal wieder nerven. Ich habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen jetzt die nächste Untersuchung abzuwarten und ruhiger zu werden. Leider gelingt mir das überhaupt nicht. Ständig mache mir Gedanken und komme von einem zum anderen. Leider :-(
Ich lese mir auch immer wieder eure Antworten durch um mich zu beruhigen.
Also schon mal vorab Entschuldigung für meine vielen Fragen. 

Lt. mpMRT waren keine auffälligen Lymphknoten und keine Knochenmetastasen sichtbar. Kann man dann zumindest die Knochenmetastasen ausschließen? Die hätten doch erkannt werden müssen?

LG Laura

----------


## Michi1

KarlEmagne, kurz bevor bei mir GS9 festgestellt wurde, war die Tastuntersuchung unauffällig.

----------


## Georg_

> Lt. mpMRT waren keine auffälligen Lymphknoten und keine  Knochenmetastasen sichtbar. Kann man dann zumindest die  Knochenmetastasen ausschließen? Die hätten doch erkannt werden müssen?


Es wird kein Ganzkörper-MRT gewesen sein, sondern es wurde nur der Beckenbereich untersucht. Dabei fallen befallene Lymphknoten in der Nähe der Prostata auf, wenn sie so stark befallen sind, dass sie ihre Form geändert haben. Das ist aber nicht immer der Fall. Bei einer Operation werden zu Untersuchungszwecken einige Lymphknoten entnommen und untersucht. Es zeigen sich dann meist mehr befallene Lymphknoten als mit dem MRT erkannt wurden.
Knochenmetastasen werden mit einem Knochenszinitgramm festgestellt. Noch genauer kann man sie mit einem PSMA PET/CT ermitteln. Aber auch das hat eine untere Grenze, unter der die Metastasen nicht mehr erkannt werden.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Georg, für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, wenn Metastasen, dann erst im Becken und mpMRT hätte die sicher erkannt.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Hartmut, 
vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Das gibt mir Zuversicht. 
LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

wir haben heute vormittag den Termin für das PSMA PET CT bekommen - 21.04.

Jetzt hat mein Papa grad einen Anruf von der Krankenkasse bekommen, dass die Kosten nicht übernommen werden, trotz Anordnung vom Urologen.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Laura,


  ich beziehe mich auf diesen Hinweis (Schwester Deines Vaters) von Dir:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...423#post134423

Die Kombination Brust-/ Prostatakrebs ist selten. Wurde Dein Vater genetisch auf den Erblichen Brust- und Eierstockkrebs untersucht?

  Hier ein sehr interessanter link zum Thema: Erblicher Brust- und Eierstockkrebs:
https://www.humangenetics.uni-bonn.d...eierstockkrebs

_Ursächlich für den erblichen Brust- und Eierstockkrebs sind vor allem genetische Veränderungen (Mutationen) in den Genen BRCA1 und BRCA2.
..Bei männlichen Mutationsträgern besteht ein erhöhtes Risiko für Prostatakarzinome
_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Hervorhebung durch mich.
  Sollten bei Deinem Vater Mutationen bei den Genen BRCA1 und BRCA2 vorliegen, könnte in einigen Jahren, nach Erreichen der Kastrationsresistenz eine Behandlung mit Olaparib (hat auch Zulassung für Eierstockkrebs) überlegt werden.

  Franz

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Franz, 

nach der Brustkrebserkrankung meines Papas wurden sämtliche Gene untersucht. Unter anderem die BRCA 1 und 2 Gene.  Es konnte keine Mutation nachgewiesen werden. 

LG Laura

----------


## Stefan1

> Jetzt hat mein Papa grad einen Anruf von der Krankenkasse bekommen, dass die Kosten nicht übernommen werden, trotz Anordnung vom Urologen.


. . . Einspruch !

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Hallo Franz, 
> 
> nach der Brustkrebserkrankung meines Papas wurden sämtliche Gene untersucht. Unter anderem die BRCA 1 und 2 Gene.  Es konnte keine Mutation nachgewiesen werden. 
> 
> LG Laura


Dein Vater kann eine andere Genmutation haben, die ihn anfälliger für Drüsenkrebs macht. Die Kombination von Brust- und Prostatakrebs ist recht selten und es kann gut sein, dass er von anderen Medikamenten profitiert als dem Standard für Prostatakrebs.

Bei der Krankenkasse dran bleiben und Einspruch einlegen.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,,

PSMA PET ct  wurde nun zum 3. mal von der Krankenkasse abgelehnt. Somit ist der Termin heute nicht zustande gekommen:-((
Wir werden aber trotzdem weiter Einspruch einlegen.
Urologe hat jetzt als nächstes Knochensinzi beauftragt. Der Termin ist am Montag. Also wieder abwarten. Wie lange meine Nerven das noch mitmachen bleibt abzuwarten. 

LG an Alle 
Laura

----------


## MartinWK

Was hat die Ablehnung der Erstattung mit dem Storno des Termins zu tun?

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Martin, 

die Uniklinik ist von der Krankenkasse informiert worden, dass die Kosten nicht übernommen werden. Daraufhin wurde der Termin abgesagt. Urologe meint, die Untersuchung wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, ist aber jetzt auch kein Drama, da ja das mpMRT schon gemacht wurde. 

LG Laura

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Laura,

die PSMA-PET-CT wäre natürlich der Königsweg. Ein Knochenszintigram hat aber auch einen guten Aussagewert. Das wird man auf jeden Fall nicht ablehnen. Ist Standard. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Reiner mit E

Hallo Laura,

zur Information - PSMA Pet Ct auch für Kassenpatienten

https://www.meta-treff.de/prostatakr...assenpatienten

Gruß Reiner

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Reiner und Laura,



> zur Information - PSMA Pet Ct auch für Kassenpatienten


stimmt leider nicht, siehe 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...499#post122499 
und
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...776#post122776

Ralf

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke Ralf,

ich hatte mir den Link mal abgespeichert. 
Ich denke einfach das es   Krankenkassen gibt, die erstmal eine Übernahme der Kosten verweigern. Es liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, wie die Verordnung von den Ärzten argumentiert wird. Aber ein Widerspruch, wenn es denn wirklich nötig ist , sollte sich lohnen.

Gruß Reiner

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

morgen steht ja die nächste Untersuchung an. Heute hab ich auf der Überweisung gesehen, dass es sich um ein CT mit Kontrastmittel handeln soll. Ist das sinnvoll, da ja schon der Befund des mpMRT vorliegt? Das MRT ist doch aussagekräftiger als ein CT? Oder bin ich da (mal wieder) auf dem Holzweg?

Danke schon mal. 

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Macht ihr jetzt doch die PET CT? Da braucht's einen radioaktiven Tracer, ja.

----------


## MartinWK

Es soll doch ein Szintigramm gemacht werden? Dafür wird eine geringe Menge eines Radiopharmakons gespritzt, kein Kontrastmittel. Kontrastmittel verändern das Signal in der Bildgebung, Radiopharmaka schaffen überhaupt erst ein Signal. Vielleicht weiß der überweisende Arzt nicht um diesen Unterscheid oder die Angabe hat technische Gründe (Kodierung, Abrechnung, Helfer/Helferin, ...).

Es wurde bisher nur ein MRT von Becken und Prostata gemacht, jetzt geht es um eine Ganzkörperuntersuchung. Auch da ist ein Kontrastmittel-CT dem MRT unterlegen bei der Sensitivität (schon länger bekannt [2014]: dazu https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/16...chenmetastasen ). Von der Strahlenbelastung ganz zu schweigen. Unter der Annahme, dass das PCa ausreichend PSMA exprimiert, ist das PSMA PET/CT (auch als low dose CT machbar - mit geringer Strahlenbelastung) beiden deutlich überlegen. Die Szintigrafie wird im o.a. Link sogar als sensitiver gegenüber CT angegeben. Ein normales CT macht jetzt wenig Sinn und wäre unnötig belastend.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Karl, 

nein, nicht das PSMA PET CT, aber Widerspruch läuft. 
Ich denke, das ist das ganz normale CT mit Kontrastmittel. Wird auch in der Radiologie bei uns in der Stadt gemacht. Ich hab nur gedacht, dass das mpMRT ne bessere Bildgebung hat als das CT und deswegen nochmal bei euch nachgefragt. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Martin, 

kein Szintigram, hab ich anscheinend falsch verstanden .
Deine Einschätzung leuchtet mir ein, deswegen bin ich ja wieder so unsicher. Da das PSMA PET  CT abgelehnt wurde, wäre doch dann doch ein Ganzkörper MRT sinnvoller. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

> Heute hab ich auf der Überweisung gesehen, dass es sich um ein CT mit Kontrastmittel handeln soll.


Ein CT ist die klassische Untersuchungsmethode und wird von der Kasse bezahlt. Ein Ganzkörper-MRT ist das nicht, das wäre sehr teuer und würde wohl nicht von der Kasse bezahlt.

----------


## MartinWK

Ist das jetzt ein Ganzkörper-CT oder das immer wieder "gern" gemachte Becken-CT, welches wir hier schon mehrfach diskutierten und was weder leitliniengerecht noch sinnvoll ist (schon garnicht nach mpMRT!)?

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,
es ist ein CT des Bauchraums. Gibt aber Probleme mit dem Mittel, da der Schilddrüsenwert zu niedrig ist. Er wurde wieder weg geschickt und soll um 13 Uhr nochmal kommen. Haben ihm ein Rezept in die Hand gedrückt, das er nun 14 Tage nehmen soll. Jetzt sitzt er beim Hausarzt. 
Oh man, dass aber auch gar nix klappt. Jetzt er wieder verständlicherweise sehr nervös und wir alle mit.
Ich verstehe mittlerweile gar nix mehr. Warum jetzt CT im Bauchraum, wenn mpMRT gemacht wurde. Ich dachte es wird wenigstens ein Ganzkörper CT gemacht. Irgendwas muss sich der Urologe doch gedacht haben? 
LG Laura

----------


## MartinWK

Klar hat der sich was gedacht. Man muss ihn fragen. Auf die Begründung bin ich gespannt.
Wenn er den Arzt von der Schweigepflicht dir gegenüber entbindet kannst du ihn direkt fragen. Eine Generalvollmacht ginge auch, ist aber umständlicher. Beide Konstrukte habe ich für eine ältere Verwandte gemacht. Manche Ärzte haben lieber mit einem geduldigen, viel zeit habenden Rentner zu tun als mit den gestreßten Kindern und Enkeln, die das Internet wie die tägliche Zahnbürste benutzen und in Foren seltsame Tipps bekommen. Aber bisher hat das bei mir immer gut geklappt, wenn man etwas Sachverstand mitbringt und halt auch Geduld. Schließlich hängt eine Therapie auch immer vom der Mitarbeit des Patienten ab, und wenn er nicht versteht, was passiert, wird er eventuell nicht korrekt mitmachen oder Arztkontakte generell vermeiden.

----------


## Laura1001

So, CT ist geschafft. Es wurde von der Schulter bis zum Becken gemacht. Gespräch gab's nicht. Urologe bekommt spätestens Ende der Woche den Bericht. Dann sehen wir weiter. Hoffentlich keine Metastasen. 

Danke euch, für eure Hilfe, Geduld und Zeit. Ohne euch, wäre ich aufgeschmissen. 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

heute war das Gespräch mit dem Urologen. 
CT war ohne Auffälligkeiten. Somit haben wir als Bildgebung das mpMRT und CT. Nirgendwo Hinweise auf Metastasen. 
Es wurde auch nochmal eine Tastuntersuchung durchgeführt. Prostata total verhärtet. Das hat der erste Urologe ein Jahr lang nicht bemerkt und macht mich absolut sprachlos. Somit haben wir 1 Jahr verloren, wo der Krebs munter weiter wachsen konnte. 
Unser jetziger Urologe hat meinem Papa zwei Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt. OP oder Bestrahlung, wobei er doch zur OP tendiert, da die gesamte Prostata befallen ist. Nochmal zur Erinnerung: PSA Februar 26, Fusionsbiopsie 16 Stanzen, davon 1 tumorfrei, 1 Gleason 6, 1 Gleason 7b, Rest 7a mit teils kribiformen und intraduktalen Anteilen und teils Perineuralscheideninfiltration. 
Er vermutet, dass nach OP ein R1 bleibt und somit wahrscheinlich noch bestrahlt werden muss. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, genaueres erst nach der OP. 
Sofortige Impotenz, Kontinenz bleibt erhalten. 

Was meint ihr ist die richtige Entscheidung?
Papa tendiert momentan zur OP. 

Vielen Dank schon mal an jeden, der uns seine Meinung und Ratschläge bwz. Erfahrungen mitteilt.

LG Laura

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Papa tendiert momentan zur OP.


Liebe Laura,

dann solltest du das gutheißen, was Dein Vater entschieden hat.

Alles Gute für den Verlauf der Prostatektomie wünsche ich Deinem Papa.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Georg_

Bei einem überwiegenden Gleason 7a habt ihr in dem Jahr nicht viel verloren und es besteht immer noch keine große Eile. Will der Urologe die OP selbst machen? Dann kann er nicht zusagen, dass keine Inkontinenz auftritt. Ich schätze die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei einem niedergelassenen Urologen auf 30-40%. Daher sollte man eine OP an der nächsten Uni-Klinik oder einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum machen lassen. Holt Euch doch bitte dort eine Zweitmeinung ein, man macht nur eine Prostataoperation im Leben.

Das MRT müsste an sich zeigen, ob der Tumor in die Kapsel oder darüber hinaus gewachsen ist. Wenn nicht, kann ein guter Chirurg auch nerverhaltend operieren und die Potenz kann sich wieder erholen. Und eine sofortige Bestrahlung nach OP sollte man heute nicht mehr machen, sondern erst, wenn der PSA Wert wieder steigt.

----------


## Laura1001

@ Harald, vielen lieben Dank für deine Wünsche. Egal für was Papa sich entscheidet, wir stehen alle hinter ihm und stehen das zusammen durch. 

@ Georg. Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Ich weiß deine Ratschläge sehr zu schätzen. 
Der Urologe ist Chefarzt bei unserem Prostatazentrum und macht selbst OP 's.
Im mpMRT waren die Samenblasen befallen. Er hat gesagt, der Krebs ist nicht mehr organbeschränkt.
Er hat uns nicht direkt von der Bestrahlung abgeraten. Er meinte das wäre einer OP gleichzusetzen. Aber man soll halt auch nicht die verspäteten Nebenwirkungen außer Acht lassen. Vor allem hätten wir nach der OP noch sämtliche Optionen. Das hat mir Ralf in der Hotline auch so gesagt. 
Schwierig zu entscheiden. Papa denkt jetzt darüber nach was für ihn auch psychisch das Beste ist. Er verfolgt aber auch mit großem Interesse eure Ratschläge, die ich ihm zukommen lasse.

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Laura und ihr Papa

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

die Nebenwirkungen dieser Operation sind erheblich und meines Erachtens sollte man sie nur in Kauf nehmen, wenn man hoffen kann, dass anschließend der PSA in den nicht detektierbaren Bereich fällt. Zieht selbst der Operateur diesen Erfolg in Zweifel, kann man sich auch einfach nur bestrahlen lassen. Der Überlebensvorteil von OP+Bestrahlung ist im Vergleich zu nur einer Bestrahlung sehr gering.

----------


## buschreiter

> Laura,
> 
> die Nebenwirkungen dieser Operation sind erheblich und meines Erachtens sollte man sie nur in Kauf nehmen, wenn man hoffen kann, dass anschließend der PSA in den nicht detektierbaren Bereich fällt. Zieht selbst der Operateur diesen Erfolg in Zweifel, kann man sich auch einfach nur bestrahlen lassen. Der Überlebensvorteil von OP+Bestrahlung ist im Vergleich zu nur einer Bestrahlung sehr gering.


Dazu würde mich eine Quelle interessieren! Zumal sehr gering eine Frage der Definition ist.

----------


## Michi1

Laura, du musst dir überlegen, wenn dein Vater etwas vorzieht, solltest du ihm nichts ausreden. Sonst kann es sein das du dir später die Schuld gibst, wenn etwas nicht mehr so ist wie früher. Und mit solchen Gedanken lebt sich nicht so gut

----------


## Hartmut S

Michi, dass kommt immer auf dem Menschen drauf an. Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen.
Mein Schwager war im Nachhinein froh, dass wir ihn damals zu etwas anderen geraten haben.

Laura, ich würde versuchen alles gemeinsam mit Vater zu besprechen.
Egal wie Ihr euch entscheidet, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg!

Macht euch nicht zu viele Sorgen.
Jede Therapie hat Nebenwirkungen, aber sie rettet das Leben
 . . . . und das ist oft wichtiger als alles andere!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Laura1001

@ Karl
Danke für deine Antwort. Das leuchtet mir ein, aber Papa hat Angst aufgrund des großflächigen Befalls, dass die Bestrahlung nicht alles erwischt. Uro sagt der Krebs hat die ganze Prosta befallen. 

@ Michi
Auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Rat. Ich werde Papa unterstützen egal für welche Therapie er sich entscheidet. Wir können ihm nur mit Rat zur Seite stehen. Entscheiden muss er selbst bzw. mit meiner Mama gemeinsam. Er hat halt vollstes Vertrauen zu seinem neuen Urologen und denkt schon, dass der ihm den richtigen Weg aufzeigt.

Papa wollte eigentlich nie eine OP. Aber seit den letzten Gesprächen mit dem Urologen denkt er a bisserl um. Aber zweifeln tut er trotzdem noch. 
1. Der mögliche R1 nach der OP, d.h. das wirds nicht gewesen sein. Nachbehandlung nötig. 
2. Impotenz (verzögert sich bei Bestrahlung nur raus lt. Urologe)
3. Der aufwändige Heilungsprozess. Papa ist Sportler. Der kann nicht Nichtstun. 
4. Inkontinenz - der Urologe, der Chefarzt bei uns im Prostatazentrum ist, operiert auch selbst noch, aber die meisten OP's macht sein Oberarzt, der lt. seiner Aussage absolut spitze ist und bis jetzt noch jeden dicht bekommen hat. 

Uro begründet die Tendenz zur OP damit, dass mein Papa für sein Alter absolut jugendlich und fit ist. Auch mit dem Befall der gesamten Prosta. 

Wenn OP, dann eine offene RPE. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? 

Hat noch irgendjemand Erfahrungen oder Ratschläge für uns? 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

@ Hartmut
Vielen Dank für deine lieben Worte. 
Wir sehen das ähnlich. Hauptsache noch ein langes Leben, mit hoffentlich guter Lebensqualität. 
Wir hoffen einfach das Richtige zu tun. Im Nachhinein ist man meistens schlauer. 

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Laura,

da du ja schriebst ob noch jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Ratschläge für euch hat:

Erstmal  muß dein Vater der Meinung sein das seine Entscheidung - mit allem Für  und Wider - die richtige ist und alles in seinem Sinne "gut gehen" wird !
Ich  war 50 als mein Befund kam. Auch die kplt. Prostata befallen, "sauberer  Schnittrand" voraussichtlich nicht zu erreichen, Nerveerhaltend ???  Kontinenz ??? ( da Vinci kannte man damals ( vor knapp 18 Jahren ) nur  aus dem Louvre *lol* Auch eine reine Strahlentherapie wurde nicht als  kurativer Ansatz gesehen. Für mich hätten die damals vorgegebenen,  voraussichtlichen, Konsequenzen einer OP eine totale Veränderung meiner  Lebensqualität ja meines ganzen Lebens bedeutet. Gut die Kinder standen  kurz davor ihren eigenen Weg zu gehen. Aber ich war noch voll aktiv im  Job und im Leben. Hobbys, Reisen, Gesellschaftliche Aktivitäten sah ich  echt als gefährdet an. Komischer Weise habe ich mir über das Thema Tod  keinerlei Gedanken gemacht. Vielmehr tangierte mich das ich wohl zu  nächsten Urlaubsreise einen Extrakoffer für Windeln benötigen würde. 
Und  so bin ich auf die HDR Brachytherapie im Afterloading gestossen. -  Einschränkung: ich war Privatpatient und weiß nicht ob diese Methode  mittlerweile auch von der GKV übernommen wird )
Die Ärzte die mich  behandelten kümmerten sich intensiv um mich und erklärten mir sehr  ausführlich das sie der Meinung wären das die Behandlung für mich ein  kurativer Ansatz sei und sie davon ausgingen das ich geheilt würde.....  und dies mit erheblich weniger Nebenwirkungen als nach einer OP mit  folgender Bestrahlung usw usw. Und so entschloss ich mich zur  Behandlung.
Etwas Unsicherheit Bestand bzgl. der Entnahme der  Lymphknochen im Becken. Bei Befall wäre die Behandlung nicht  durchgeführt worden. Als ich hier nach der OP informiert wurde "alles  i.O." hatte ich zum einzigen Mal während der ganzen PCA-Aktion Tränen in  den Augen.
Die gesamte Behandlung erstreckte sich dann über 6 Wochen  äussere Bestrahlung im Medizincenter Bonn und 3 x Klinikaufenthalt von  je 3 Tagen (Anreisetag - Durchführung Afterloading / Verweiltag /  Abreisetag ) 
Ich habe während der 6 Wochen der äusseren Bestrahlung  keinerlei Nebenwirkungen gehabt, war sogar noch halbtags arbeiten. Auch  das Afterloading völlig komplikationslos überstanden und keinerlei  Aussetzer gehabt ( ausser ein paar Tage verstärkter Harndrang ) Auf AHB  danach habe ich verzichtet, die häusliche Umgebung hat mir mehr Erholung  gebracht. Und das Ergebnis war genau das was ich mir erhofft hatte. PSA  fiel ständig, keine anderen Einschränkungen, mein Leben danach weiter  gelebt und und die knapp 5 Monate vom Befund bis zum Abschluss später  nur noch als bösen Spuk betrachtet.
Ich drück euch, aber vorallem  deinem Vater ganz fest die Daumen das die Entscheidung die er treffen  wird erfolgreich ist und vorallem das er von Nebenwirkungen und  Komplikationen verschont bleibt!!
Aber wenn ich mich für eine OP  entscheiden sollte dann würde ich diese in einem Prostatazentrum mit top  Ruf und entsprechender Fallzahl durchführen lassen !
Toi toi toi für euch und LG
Patrick

----------


## Laura1001

Lieber Patrick, 

vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Ich finde deine Geschichte beeindruckend und freue mich unglaublich für dich, dass das Thema Krebs für dich erledigt ist. Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen weiterhin alles erdenklich Gute. 
Ich habe Brachy/Afterloading beim ersten Gespräch mit unserem neuen Urologen angesprochen. Obwohl das bei uns im Prostatazentrum angeboten wird, hat er das für uns nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr warum. Müsste man eventuell nochmal nachfragen. 

Ich war beim letzten Gespräch nicht dabei, sondern meine Mama. Wenn es wirklich auf die OP hinauslaufen sollte, dann hat Papa sich entschieden, die beim empfohlenen Operateur des Chefarztes machen zu lassen, da der nach Aussage des Chefarztes leidenschaftlich operiert und ein absoluter Perfektionist ist. Der Operateur ist jetzt 5 Jahre in unserem Prostatazentrum tätig und war vorher an einer Uniklinik für Kinderurologie und danach ebenfalls in einem anderen Prostatazentrum tätig. Wie gesagt, WENN Papa sich dafür entscheidet. Aber ich glaube lange zögert er die Entscheidung nicht mehr raus, da ihm das Ganze doch sehr zu schaffen macht. Er möchte endlich etwas gegen den Krebs unternehmen. 

LG Laura

----------


## Michi1

Laura, punkt 4, Inkontinenz, ist schon eine gewagte Aussage. Sicher kann man jeden dicht bekommen, aber wie? Ich brauchte nach 2 Jahren Inkontinenz noch 2 OP´s um dicht zu werden, hat der URO das deinen Vater auch gesagt?

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Laura,
habe mir gerade noch einmal die Krankengeschichte deines Vaters durchgelesen. Ich vermute dass das Volumen der Prostata deines Vaters der Ausschluß für das Afterloading sein könnte !? Ich hatte gerade mal die Hälfte. 
Ich kann aber auch deinen Vater verstehen das er eine Entscheidung, sprich Behandlung, herbeiführen will. Nicht jeder hat die innere Einstellung, Ruhe, Geduld mit einem wachsenden Tumor im Körper sein tägliches Leben zu führen und sagt sich ggf. "Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende". 
Und wie schon erwähnt, dein Vater muß hinter der Behandlungsform stehen für die er sich am Ende entscheidet. Natürlich kann es Nebenwirkungen, Komplikationen usw. geben. Aber was ich ja auch schon erwähnte; die OP Technik (z.B. da Vinci ) ist erheblich fortgeschritten. Die Ausbildung an diesem System und auch die Zahl der durchgeführten OP`s, gerade in den Prostatazentren hat erheblich zugenommen sodaß die durchführenden Ärzte auch meist eine Menge an Erfahrung einbringen können.
Und  aus meiner -  unbedeutenden - Sicht hat dein Vater nach der OP noch eine Menge Optionen falls eine weitergehende Behandlung erforderlich werden sollte. Aber unterstützt ihn dahingehend, wenn er sich zu einer OP entscheiden sollte, das ihr hinter diesem Entschluß steht und ihm dementsprechend beisteht.
Ich wünsche ihm und euch jedenfalls alles Gute, das die OP erfolgreich verlaufen wird, es keine Komplikationen oder Nebenwirkungen geben wird und euer Vater nach Erholungsphase und REHA sein Leben wieder sorgenfrei geniessen kann !
LG
Patrick

----------


## Laura1001

@ Michi
Ich kann nur wiedergeben, was uns der Urologe gesagt hat. Sollte es zur OP kommen, müssen wir das Beste hoffen und beten das alles gut wird. 

@ Patrick 
Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. 
Wenn Papa sich für die OP entscheiden sollte, denke ich schon, dass er bei dem Operateur in unserem Prostatazentrum in den besten Händen ist. Schließlich hat er jahrelange Erfahrung und macht nichts anderes als OP's.
Wir hoffen und beten, dass alles gut wird und meine Eltern noch viele glückliche und vor allem gesunde Jahre haben.

Noch ist nichts entschieden. Er ist hin und her gerissen. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Das Ergebnis einer Prostataoperation hängt sehr davon ab, wieviele OPs der Arzt im Jahr macht. Wenn der Oberarzt so viele Operationen macht wie angegeben, so kann man mit einem guten Ergebnis rechnen. Allerdings können die besten Chirurgen nicht ausschließen, dass es auch mal nicht so gut klappt.

Die Bestrahlung würde über etwa sechs Wochen gehen und anschließend müsste dein Vater ca. 2 Jahre eine Hormontherapie machen, die erhebliche Nebenwirkungen hat. Wenn dein Vater möglichst bald wieder fit werden will, wird wohl die OP besser geeignet sein. Vorausgesetzt, dass er sich nicht zu einer anschließenden Bestrahlung überreden lässt.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Laura,

ich kann nur eines sagen - bitte mein Profil ansehen! Der letzte PSA - Wert, im April dieses Jahres hat mich nicht enttäuscht.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Dazu würde mich eine Quelle interessieren! Zumal sehr gering eine Frage der Definition ist.


Die Quellen ziehen sich quer durchs Forum. Meist sind es Radiotherapeuten, die ihre Behandlung für gleichwertig halten. Aber du kennst sicher einige Fälle, die nach ihrer OP noch eine Bestrahlung brauchten, weil der Krebs nicht weg war, und die anschließend überzeugt waren, die OP habe sie gerettet?

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Danke für deine Antwort. Das leuchtet mir ein, aber Papa hat Angst aufgrund des großflächigen Befalls, dass die Bestrahlung nicht alles erwischt. Uro sagt der Krebs hat die ganze Prosta befallen.


Sagt der Uro nicht vielmehr, dass die OP nicht alles erwischen wird, also ein R1 bleibt? Danach hinge immer noch alles an der Bestrahlung, mit der ihr dann ein paar Monate warten solltet, um die Wunden heilen zu lassen. In der Zeit wird's vielleicht nicht merklich schlechter, aber bestimmt auch nicht besser. Mir wär's die Nebenwirkungen nicht wert.

----------


## buschreiter

> Die Quellen ziehen sich quer durchs Forum. Meist sind es Radiotherapeuten, die ihre Behandlung für gleichwertig halten. Aber du kennst sicher einige Fälle, die nach ihrer OP noch eine Bestrahlung brauchten, weil der Krebs nicht weg war, und die anschließend überzeugt waren, die OP habe sie gerettet?


ch rechne da etwas anders. Angenommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine RPE dauerhaft hilft, liegt bei 70%. Die Bestrahlung gilt als gleichwertig, sodass auch hier 70% angenommen werden können. Dann müsste nach mathematischen Regeln die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einer SRT bei 91% liegen (1-(0,3x0,3)). Die Rechnung kann nur nicht funktionieren, wenn der Tumor von vornherein nicht mehr organbegrenzt ist, da dies bei der Berechnung der Wirksamkeit früher ein Ausschlusskriterium war. Deswegen möchte ich aber nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der SRT definitiv in Frage gestellt sehen. 
VG Achim

----------


## Georg_

Man kann vom Pathologen auch den Schnittrand auf den Gleason Score untersuchen lassen. Wenn dies ein Gleason 6 oder 7a ist der übrig geblieben ist, so muss man sich keine großen Sorgen machen. Da die Biopsie überwiegend 7a zeigt, wird wohl auch der Tumor am Schnittrand ein 7a sein.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

Entscheidung ist gefallen, er macht die OP.

@ Dirk
Danke für deine Info. Das macht uns Mut

@ Karl
Auch dir vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. 
Urologe sagt, es wird ein sicherer R1

@ Achim 
Danke auch dir für deinen Einsatz. Dadurch das es wahrscheinlich ein R1 ist, bleibt uns eine Bestrahlung wahrscheinlich nicht erspart. 

@ Georg 
Vielen lieben Dank für deine Ratschläge. Papa hat grad mit dem Urologen telefoniert. Termin ist der 01.06. zur OP. Er geht von einem sicheren R1 aus lt. Befund. Auch hat er was von der sehr hohen Aggressivität des Tumors gesprochen. Das macht jetzt ganz fertig. Ich wusste schon von den kribriformen und intraduktalen Anteilen, aber das war in den Gesprächen nie wirklich Thema. Bin jetzt wieder fix und fertig. Soll ich den Arzt um telefonisches Gespräch bitten, damit ich nochmal genauer nachfragen kann?

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, der Chirurg wird zunächst versuchen, R0 zu erreichen, und dazu "ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" immer weiter schneiden. Eine Regel, wieviel Randgewebe mit welchem Gleason stehen bleiben darf, ist mir nicht bekannt. Daher wird notgedrungen aufgehört, wenn die schwere Op Prostatektomie zu einen großen Op werden würde, sprich Blase oder Rektum, Schwellkörper oder nennenswerte Beckenbodenmuskulatur (teilweise) entfernt werden müssen. Ein solcher R1 geht dann häufig einher mit Pn1 und L1, und eher auch mit N1. Anders gesagt: egal wieviel lokal entfernt wird - ein Fern-Rezidiv wird in den nächsten Jahren folgen.

Wenn ich deinem letzten Argument folge ("so ein bißchen 7a macht doch nichts"), bleibt von der Op nur die Tumormassenreduktion übrig. Diese kann ich erreichen mit jeder fokalen Therapie, z.B, gewöhnlicher Brachy, HIFU, IRE, ... Ja, ich weiß, der Kassenpatient muss sich die Erstattung für manche Verfahren erkämpfen bzw. wird nichts bekommen. Dafür wird er aber nach Op bei auch langsamen Anstieg des PSA bei spätestens 0,4 mit der Salvagebestrahlung versorgt; da ist das bißchen übrig gebliebener 7a dann doch gefährlich und man wedelt mit Statistiken, die späteres 2. Rezidiv und teilweise auch längere Überlebenszeit bei möglichst früher Salvage versprechen.

Bleibt natürlich die Frage, warum einen Gleason 6 oder 7a oder 7b überhaupt "radikal" behandeln. Und tatsächlich ist der Überlebensvorteil der Op gering und für einen 68-Jährigen nicht durch RTCs nachgewiesen (ich muss es leider wiederholen). Auch EBRT ist nicht besser. Einige wenige Patienten profitieren: man weiß nur vorher nicht, welche. Der Patient kann auf diese Hoffnung setzen und dafür die Op und Nebenwirkungen in Kauf nehmen. Die Entscheidung kann ihm keiner abnehmen.

----------


## hartmuth

> (...) Auch hat er was von der sehr hohen Aggressivität des Tumors gesprochen. Das macht jetzt ganz fertig. Ich wusste schon von den kribriformen und intraduktalen Anteilen, aber das war in den Gesprächen nie wirklich Thema. Bin jetzt wieder fix und fertig. Soll ich den Arzt um telefonisches Gespräch bitten, damit ich nochmal genauer nachfragen kann?


Hallo Laura,
bitte nicht wegen solchen Aussagen rückfällig werden. Wir hatten doch schon festgestellt: ein Gleason 7(3+4) ist kein Tumor mit "sehr hoher Aggressivität"! Lass dich bitte nicht wieder verunsichern. Alles wird gut. Die Entscheidung zur OP wird zur Beruhigung beitragen.

----------


## Georg_

Martin, ich weiß nicht, ob man bei der OP einen Schnellschnitt machen wird. Ich habe da Zweifel. Dann wird erst der Pathologe feststellen, ob es ein R1 ist. Dann wird man bei einem 7a mit einem langsameren PSA Anstieg nach der OP rechnen können. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich nicht anderer Auffassung als du, aber was soll der Vater machen? Eine OP entfernt den weitaus größten Teil des Tumors und das halte ich für sinnvoll. Es gibt ja Studien, dass selbst bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen eine Bestrahlung oder OP die Prognose für den weiteren Krankheitsverlauf verbessert. Hinsichtlich Gesamtüberleben liegen noch keine Ergebnisse vor.

----------


## Georg_

Laura,

ein kribriformer und intraduktaler Tumor soll schneller wachsen als ein "normaler" Prostatakrebs. Aber durch die OP werden diese Anteile erstmal entfernt. Wie sich die Sache danach weiter entwickelt, wird man sehen.

Ich glaube die Pathologen testen mittlerweile häufiger auf kribriforme und intraduktale Anteile und daher wird das jetzt häufig festgestellt. Auf eine Behandlung spricht dieser Tumor meist genauso gut an wie ein "normaler" Tumor.

Georg

----------


## Laura1001

@ Hartmut, danke für deine beruhigende Antwort. Ich bin momentan so dünnhäutig, da schrillen schon bei kleinsten Aussagen die Alarmglocken. Ich bemühe mich gelassener zu werden.

@ Martin, auch dir vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. Der Urologe hat die Entscheidung für die OP begrüßt, hätte ihm aber bei Entscheidung zur Strahlenbehandlung nicht dagegen geredet. Ich schätze den Tumor als lokal Fortgeschritten, da lt. Bildgebungen keine Streuung stattgefunden hat. 

@ Georg, ich danke dir sehr, dass du es immer schaffst mir mit deinen Antworten Hoffnung zu geben und mich wieder a bisserl aufatmen lässt. Ich hoffe sehr, du hast recht mit dem R1 und es finden sich nur wenige und kaum agressive Krebszellen. Danke auch nochmal für die nochmalige Erklärung der kribriformen und intraduktalen Anteile. Ich versuche wirklich ruhiger zu werden. 

Bis zur OP sind es ja noch 4 Wochen, das wird an der Tumorsituation wahrscheinlich nichts verschlechtern, oder?
Papa hat schon mit den Beckenbodentraining angefangen und möchte bis zur OP weiterhin seine sportlichen Aktivitäten ausüben. Schadet Fahrradfahren, oder soll er das vorerst lieber lassen?

Danke nochmal an ALLE für eure Unterstützung. 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Laura

----------


## Georg_

Vier Wochen machen nichts aus, Prostatakrebs wächst langsam. Vor der OP kann er Fahrrad fahren, danach erstmal nicht mehr. Es gibt Spezial-Fahrradsättel die recht teuer sind. Damit kann man etwas eher nach der OP anfangen mit dem Fahrrad fahren.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> ch rechne da etwas anders. Angenommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine RPE dauerhaft hilft, liegt bei 70%. Die Bestrahlung gilt als gleichwertig, sodass auch hier 70% angenommen werden können. Dann müsste nach mathematischen Regeln die Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einer SRT bei 91% liegen (1-(0,3x0,3)). Die Rechnung kann nur nicht funktionieren, wenn der Tumor von vornherein nicht mehr organbegrenzt ist, da dies bei der Berechnung der Wirksamkeit früher ein Ausschlusskriterium war. Deswegen möchte ich aber nicht die Sinnhaftigkeit der SRT definitiv in Frage gestellt sehen. 
> VG Achim


Man gibt üblicherweise die Voraussetzungen an, unter denen man mit einer bestimmten Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit rechnet. Beispielsweise (P_krebs_raus_nach_RP | organbegrenzt). Bei einem R1 wird die RP für gewöhnlich als gescheitert angesehen. Etwa wie (P_krebs_raus_nach_RP | R1) = 0. Die Erfolgswarhscheinlichkeit einer SRT ist nach gescheiterter RP nicht die gleiche wie bei Bestrahlung eines organbegrenzten Krebses ohne vorhergehende RP. Bei deiner Rechnung setzt du fälschlicherweise Unabhängigkeit der Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeiten von RP und SRT voraus.

Ich habe nicht behaupten wollen, dass RPs grundsätzlich nix bringen. Vielleicht hab ich mich wieder mal ungeschickt ausgedrückt. 

Was wir im Fall von Lauras Pa suchen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit (P_überleben_aufgrund_RP | R1 + SRT). Wie Martin es unermüdlich ins Forum ruft und wie es auch der Rechner des NHS nahelegt, ist der Überlebensvorteil einer RP unter günstigen Voraussetzungen, also Organbegrenzung, überraschend gering. Wir hatten es anderweitig diskutiert, dass etwa jeder Fünfte profitiert. Das ist ja schon mal was und unter diesen Umständen finde ich eine RP vernünftig. Nur kann man diese Werte nicht auf Fälle mit lokaler Streuung oder sogar Fernmetastasen übertragen. Sowohl die RP als auch die RT bringen dann deutlich weniger.

Wenn Radiotherapeuten behaupten, die Bestrahlung sei gleichwertig, würde das in Wahrscheinlichkeiten so aussehen: (P_überleben_aufgrund_RP_statt_RT | organbegrenzt) = 0. Chirurgen entgegnen dann, eine RP sei trotzdem besser, weil man ja eben noch einen zweiten Pfeil im Köcher hat. Wenn einem aber ein R1 sicher ist, kommt mir das so vor, als würde man einem wütenden Grizzlybären in Alaska erstmal einen Stein an den Kopf werfen, um danach noch zum Gewehr zu greifen, weil die Nebenwirkungen des Steinwurfes vernachlässigbar sind. Das mag stimmen oder nicht.

Zur Behauptung, ein Schnittrand von 7a sei relativ unbedenklich, würde mich dann mal ein Link von Georg interessieren. 7a hiesse, dass Grad 4 Gewebe und im Fall von Lauras Pa mithin auch kribriforme Anteile im Körper verbleiben. Es dauert vielleicht ein paar Jahre, bis diese sich so oft teilen, dass es am PSA ablesbar ist. Aber ein Rezidiv ist das allemal. Sollte der PSA nach der OP nicht auf Null fallen, was auch ohne einen erwarteten R1 bei einem PSA von 26 nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich ist, werden sich die Überlebensvorteile der OP in engen Grenzen halten. Man muss das schon realistisch sehen bzw. man sollte den Chirurgen ruhig mal nach Zahlen fragen. Etwa, welchen Prozentsatz er angibt, dass man aufgrund der RP überlebt, wenn er mit einem R1 rechnet.

----------


## buschreiter

Deswegen schrieb ich ja: Unter der Voraussetzung, dass Organüberschreitung nicht diagnostiziert wurde/werden konnte. Ferner stellt sich immer die Frage, welchen Zeitraum man iS Überlebensvorteil betrachtet und auch die Op-Methoden und auch die Bestrahlungstechniken haben sich in der Zeit, die diese Studien betrachten, geändert. Vielleicht nicht bezüglich der Erfolgsquote (weiß ich nicht) aber doch sicherlich bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Laura,
erstmal etwas zum Mutmachen ! Vor der Bestrahlung sollte dein Papa sich keinen Kopf machen !!! Wir sind nicht mehr im Zeitalter wo das "Zielgebiet" und die umliegenden Organe weggebrannt wurden.
Ich schrieb ja schon das ich meine 30 äusseren Bestrahlungen ohne große Nebenwirkungen überstanden habe ( mal etwas verstärkten Harndrang bzw. Durchfall ) was aber RuckZuck nach Abschluß der Bestrahlung wieder vorbei war. Und auch die innere Bestrahlung verlief vollkommen komplikationslos und ohne merkbare Nebenwirkungen. Und das war vor 20 Jahren. Zwischenzeitlich ist in der Strahlentherapie soviel geschehen. Die Linearbeschleuniger bestrahlen t.w. im Bereich weniger Milimeter. Die Bestrahlungszonen werden vor jeder Bestrahlung bildüberlagernd neu vermessen und angepasst. So kann man davon ausgehen das die Nebenwirkungen wirklich minimal sein werden und hoffen dass dann auch das richtige Gebiet vollständig abgedeckt und die restlichen Tumorzellen erfasst und zerstört werden.
Jetzt beim Nachdenken war eigentlich für mich die tägliche Pendellei von DO nach Bonn ins Medizincenter der größte Aufwand.
Bzgl. Hormontherapie: Ich habe nur eine Spritze erhalten, direkt nach Befundfeststellung. Die Behandlung begann eine Woche später. Vier Wochen warten wäre mir zu viel gewesen.
LG
Patrick

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

@ Georg, danke dass du so schnell geantwortet hast. Das hört sich gut an. Papa schaut sich schon nach einem Sattel um.

@ Karl, ich verstehe was du meinst. Auch ich überlege dauernd ob nicht doch die Bestrahlung sinnvoller wäre. Mehr dazu unten.

@ Achim, Nebenwirkungen hat jede Therapie, sagte uns der Urologe. 

@ Patrick, Papa hat sich auf die OP festgelegt, trotzdem vielen Dank für deine mutmachenden Antworten. 

Zusammenfassend komme ich auf folgendes:

Bestrahlung:
Am Anfang weniger Nebenwirkungen, die aber lt. Urologe später einsetzen.
Es kann nicht gewährleistet werden, dass sämtliche Krebszellen erwischt werden. 
Anschließend Hormontherapie - kann erhebliche Nebenwirkungen haben, ich sehe es beim Papa meiner Freundin. Gleason 6, PSA 46,
erst Bestrahlung jetzt Hormontherapie. Psychisch nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen, von körperlich Beschwerden ganz zu schweigen. 

OP:
In unserem Fall sofortige Impotenz. 
Überschaubares Risiko der Inkontinenz lt. Urologe 
Wahrscheinlicher R1
Längere Rehabilitation 
Folgebehandlung Bestrahlung

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

ich vermute nur, dass ihr auch mit der OP nicht um eine Hormontherapie herum kommt. Die wird gern parallel zur Salvage-Bestrahlung verschrieben. Oder was hat der Urologe dazu gesagt? Natürlich könntet ihr Glück haben, dass mit OP, SRT und nur 3 bis 6 Monaten Hormontherapie alles erledigt ist.

Gab es eine Aussage, ob der Sphinkter befallen ist? Oder wo konkret der R1 erwartet wird? Bleibt der Sphinkter erhalten, solltet ihr keine größeren Probleme mit Inkontinenz kriegen, das stimmt schon.

----------


## Stefan1

> Bestrahlung:
> Am Anfang weniger Nebenwirkungen, die aber lt. Urologe später einsetzen.


Moins,
meine 6 Wöchige IMRT Bestrahlung ist jetzt genau 5 Jahre her und hatte und habe bis heute keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## MartinWK

> Wenn Radiotherapeuten behaupten, die Bestrahlung sei gleichwertig, würde das in Wahrscheinlichkeiten so aussehen: (P_überleben_aufgrund_RP_statt_RT | organbegrenzt) = 0. Chirurgen entgegnen dann, eine RP sei trotzdem besser, weil man ja eben noch einen zweiten Pfeil im Köcher hat. Wenn einem aber ein R1 sicher ist, kommt mir das so vor, als würde man einem wütenden Grizzlybären in Alaska erstmal einen Stein an den Kopf werfen, um danach noch zum Gewehr zu greifen, weil die Nebenwirkungen des Steinwurfes vernachlässigbar sind. Das mag stimmen oder nicht.


Starker Vergleich! Anstelle des Steines würde ich einen mit vergiftetem Honig bestrichenen Finger nehmen, der dem Bären hingehalten wird: leider war das Gift etwas knapp oder der Bär ist schwerer als geschätzt, so dass er nicht stirbt; nur Finger oder sogar Hand ist abgebissen. Die Frau schießt dann (beidhändig!) mit dem Bärentöter aus sicherer Entfernung...

----------


## MartinWK

Ein Schnellschnitt sollte doch wohl Standard sein?

----------


## Georg_

Laura,

hier wurde das Thema Fahrradsattel schon diskutiert. Aber auch in anderen Threads, die man mit einer Suche nach "Fahrradsattel" findet.
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ttel#post73228

Ich fand den Sattel zu teuer.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> ich vermute nur, dass ihr auch mit der OP nicht um eine Hormontherapie herum kommt. Die wird gern parallel zur Salvage-Bestrahlung verschrieben. Oder was hat der Urologe dazu gesagt? Natürlich könntet ihr Glück haben, dass mit OP, SRT und nur 3 bis 6 Monaten Hormontherapie alles erledigt ist.


Zwei bis drei Jahre Hormontherapie nach einer Bestrahlung ist schon etwas anderes als sechs Monate nach Salvage-Bestrahlung. Manche Patienten sind nach den drei Jahren schon kastrationsresistent geworden. Der Testosteronwert erholt sich außerdem danach bei sehr vielen Patienten nicht mehr.

----------


## Michi1

Genau so lang wie die meine, auch keine Nebenwirkungen.
Was ist jetzt passiert, ich hab doch auf eine Beitrag geantwortet, der jetzt nicht mehr da ist.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

@ Karl
Vielen Dank für deine ehrlichen Einschätzungen. Wir wissen nicht wo der R1 sein soll, denke aber der Schließmuskel ist nicht betroffen, sonst hätte der Urologe nicht so eine gute Prognose bezüglich Inkontinenz getroffen 

@ Stefan 
Auch dir vielen Dank. Ich freue mich, dass es dir gut geht und hoffe, es bleibt noch sehr lange so.

@ Martin 
Lt. Urologe wird der Schnittrand während der OP pathologisch untersucht. 

@ Georg
Danke dir, für deine Bemühungen. 

Jetzt können wir nur die OP abwarten und hoffen, dass alles gut wird und dieser langwierige Albtraum doch noch ein gutes Ende findet. 
Papa macht täglich fleißig sein Beckenbodentraining. Auch hat er mittlerweile seinen (zum Teil schwarzen Humor ;-) ) wieder a bisserl wiedergefunden. 

Wenn jemand noch Ratschläge zwecks OP Vorbereitung hat - jederzeit gerne.

Ansonsten melde ich mich sobald Papa die OP überstanden hat - drückt uns die Daumen. 

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen von Herzen alles erdenklich Gute und vielen, vielen Dank euch allen für eure Unterstützung. 

LG Laura

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich so geantwortet habe im Beitrag 205. Die Antwort bezog sich auf den letzten Beitrag der vorhergehenden Seite von Stefan. Ich habe die Beiträge die anschließend geschrieben wurden nicht gesehen. Entschuldigung.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

kurzes Update. Papa hat morgen die OP.
Gerade war der Chirurg zum Vorgespräch bei ihm. Leider ist das nicht wie erhofft verlaufen. 
Er sagt es werde ein sehr schwerer Eingriff und er braucht sich keine Hoffnung machen, dass der Krebs auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist. Er und Papas Urologe, der ja sein Chefarzt ist seien unterschiedlicher Meinung. Er hat ihn daraufhin nochmal abgetastet und gemeint, die Prostata und Schleimhaut sei ja doch noch gut verschiebbar. Keine Ahnung was er damit meint???? Er sei habe jetzt doch die selbe Meinung wie der Chefarzt. 
Außerdem seien 1-2 befallene Lymphknoten nicht nennenswert. 
Op kann bis zu vier Stunden dauern. 

Wir waren eigentlich guter Dinge, aber jetzt.....

Kann mir irgendjemand die Aussage des Chirurgen zwecks verschiebbarer Prostata und Schleimhaut erklären?

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,

bei dieser Untersuchung, flappsig "Hafenrundfahrt" genannt, ertastet der Arzt vom Enddarm her die Rückseite der Prostata (an die Vorderseite kommt er bei dieser Untersuchung nicht heran). Er tastet, ob er Verhärtungen spürt, das wären Hinweise auf Tumorherde. Und er versucht, die Darmschleimhaut gegen die Prostata zu verschieben, die ja nur ca. 1,5 cm entfernt ist. Wenn das gelingt, ist es ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Krebs von der Prostata her *nicht* in die äußere Wandung des Enddarms vorgedrungen ist. Das ist also ein *positives Ergebnis* der Untersuchung.
Eine Prostatektomie ist immer ein schwerer Eingriff, der bis zu vier Stunden dauern kann. Der Urologe hat sich ungeschickt ausgedrückt; Ihr habt es so verstanden, als wäre Dein Vater ein besonders schwerer Fall. Das kann ich aber aus diesen Aussagen nicht herauslesen. Der Chefarzt war der Meinung, dass der Krebs noch auf die Kapsel beschränkt ist, und jetzt ist der Urologe (Operateur?) auch dieser Meinung. Das ist doch eine positive Wendung! Ihr braucht keine Panik zu haben, für mich liest sich das alles so, als würde es ein unkomplizierter Routineeingriff werden. Morgen um diese Zeit wird die Welt wieder anders aussehen.
Ich wünsche Deinem Vater einen guten Verlauf!

Ralf

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Ralf,

vielen, vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Chefarzt hat schon gemeint, dass wir uns auf einen R1 einstellen müssen, aber ganz klar, die OP empfohlen und die Entscheidung begrüßt. 

Wie hoffen weiterhin das Beste. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,   

OP ist geschafft und wir haben endlich mal gute Nachrichten bekommen. 
Lt. Chirurg ist es besser gelaufen als erwartet. Er meint es könnte sogar ein R0 werden. Es wurde soweit alles im Guten entfernt. Letztlich müssen wir aber das pathologische Ergebnis abwarten, wo wir auch das Ergebnis der entnommen Lymphknoten bekommen. 
Papa hat soweit -was bis jetzt sagen können- alles gut überstanden - konnte zwei Stunden nach der OP sogar schon telefonieren. 
Mama darf ihn auch heute noch besuchen. 

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,

na, das liest sich doch sehr positiv! Dann wartet in Ruhe das Ergebnis der Pathologie ab. Deinem Vater gute Erholung!

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Kleiner Tipp:wenn es euch eilt das Ergebnis der Pathologie zu erfahren, versucht deren Telefon-Nummer rauszukriegen. Sonst dauert es recht lange bis die Daten von der Pathologie ins KHS kommen, da womöglich rumliegen (überfordertes Personal) und es ewig dauert bis ihr Bescheid bekommt.
R.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

@ Ralf, Dankeschön für deine Wünsche. 

@ Reinhold, danke für den Tipp

Vorhin waren nochmal der Chirurg und Chefarzt bei ihm. Sie sind überaus zufrieden über den Verlauf der OP. Schnittränder wurden von ihnen vorab untersucht, es sieht sehr nach R0 aus.
Sie denken, vielleicht braucht er keine auch keine Folgebehandlung mehr. Wir warten jetzt das Ergebnis der Pathologie ab, sind aber trotzdem sehr erleichtert, dass alles so gut aussieht. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

wieder einmal benötige ich euer fachliches Know-how. 
Papa soll morgen entlassen werden. Pathologisches Ergebnis liegt aber noch nicht vor.
Heute wurde die Dichtigkeit geprüft. Soweit alles in Ordnung. Wie der Urinkatheter gezogen wurde, ist plötzlich sehr viel Flüssigkeit weg gegangen. Der Arzt war da schon weg und die Schwestern meinten das passiert ab und an mal. Meinem Papa war das sehr peinlich und macht sich seine Gedanken.....
Außerdem hat er immer noch eine Wunddrainage, die schon wieder 200 ml Flüssigkeit enthält. Müsste das nicht viel wenige sein? OP war heute vor einer Woche.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten 

LG Laura, die schon wieder a bisserl am Rad dreht.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Laura,
es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn nach dem Ziehen des Katheters sich zunächst die Blase vollständig entleert. Der Katheter hat einen relativ großen Durchmesser, der den unteren Schließmuskel für einige Tage nicht hat arbeiten lassen. Nun ist wieder eine Umgewöhnungszeit erforderlich, bis dieser Schließmuskel wieder wie früher arbeitet. Es ist auch nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn sich die neuen Druckunterschiede, wenn der obere (Blasenschließmuskel samt Prostata) Schließmechanismus nun gänzlich fehlt, erst antrainiert werden müssen. Eine Anschlussheilbehandlung (Reha) ist jetzt bei vielen Betroffenen sehr hilfreich.

Die Wunddrainage kann auch noch einige Tage bis zu einigen Wochen erforderlich sein, weil sich in der OP-Höhle noch eine ganze Zeit Lymphe ansammeln kann und sich nicht selten eine Lymphozele bildet, also eine kleine Blase entsteht, die das Wundwasser (Lymphflüssigkeit) auffängt.

Liebe Laura, lass das Rad stehen und setze Dich wieder etwas beruhigter hin. Das wird schon!
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Laura1001

@ Heribert, vielen Dank für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort. 

Jetzt wurde gerade der Beutel gewechselt. Als er zur Toilette ging, sind mit einem Schlag 150 ml Flüssigkeit abgegangen. Die Schwester meinte, sie könne es ja mal einem Arzt sagen, der schaut dann vielleicht vorbei. Ich meine, es leuchtet mir schon ein, dass noch Flüssigkeit kommt, aber doch nicht in der Menge? Wie gesagt, er soll morgen entlassen werden und er möchte auf keinen Fall die Drainage mitnehmen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Als bei mir der Katheter gezogen wurde, kam erstmal gar nichts und ich hatte eher Sorge, dass ich Harnstau bekomme. Das ist wohl individuell sehr verschieden.

Dann viel Glück mit dem Drainagebeutel!

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

wir haben mündlich das pathologische Ergebnis erhalten. 

TC3b, von 22 Lymphknoten war 1 befallen, R0,
Gleason 7b 

Der Arzt der ihm das Ergebnis mitgeteilt hat, sagt das wäre kein gutes Ergebnis:-((

Bitte um Hilfe. 

LG Laura

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Laura,



> Der Arzt der ihm das Ergebnis mitgeteilt hat, sagt das wäre kein gutes Ergebnis:-((


das ist ein Ergebnis wie jährlich Tausende andere auch in Deutschland. Der Arzt hätte schon ein wenig mehr dazu sagen können, wie er das "kein gutes Ergebnis" meinte. cT3b heißt, dass die Samenblasen befallen waren, GS7b ist gerade noch "mittleres Risiko", ein befallener von 22 entnommenen Lymphknoten ist kein Weltuntergang und R0 ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
Also lass Deinen Vater sich erstmal erholen, und dann könnt Ihr in Ruhe die weitere Entwicklung (Folgetherapie erforderlich/nicht erforderlich) abwarten.

Ralf

----------


## Laura1001

@ Ralf,  vielen lieben Dank 

Schriftlicher Befund:

PT3b, G2, L1, V1, Pn1, pN1 (2/20), cM 0, R1

Er hatte auch jetzt ein Gespräch mit dem Chefarzt. Er sagt es sei 1 Lymphknoten befallen, der zweite war eigentlich nichts. 
R1 war eine absolut sehr kleine Stelle mit mimimalem Befall. Er meinte bei der Ausgangssituation hätte er mit stärkerem Befall der Lymphknoten gerechnet und meint, der Tumor verhält sich träge.

Was sind eure Meinungen?

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Laura,

Ralf hat Recht: Es gibt viel schlimmere Befunde. Natürlich auch bessere. Ihr müsst nun die erste PSA-Messung in ca. 6 Wochen abwarten. dann seht ihr weiter.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Werner, für deine Einschätzung. 

L1 bedeutet Lymphgefäßinvasion
V1 Veneninvasion 
verschlechtert sich der Befund dadurch nochmal? Ich konnte nur die Bedeutungen googeln, aber nicht was das im Endeffekt für Auswirkungen hat.

----------


## LowRoad

Laura,
die übliche Vorgehensweise wäre die sofortige Einleitung einer Hormontherapie (ADT) anzubieten. Nach Abheilung der Operationswunden, dann eine adjuvante Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und der Beckenlymphknoten. Anschließend weiterhin 12 bis 24 Monate ADT.

Natürlich darf jeder Patient das für sich verwerfen, und erstmal eine abwartende Vorgehensweise beginnen. Die Chance auf Heilung wäre damit aber praktisch vertan. Aber auch eine palliative Versorgung kann lange Zeit eine sehr gute Lebensqualität bieten. Je nach Alter und Präferenzen kann das sogar der bessere Weg sein.

----------


## Laura1001

Guten Morgen, 

Kann mir irgendjemand noch weiterhelfen bezüglich V1, L1 ? Das lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe. 

Lt. Chefarzt wird in 6-8 Wochen der PSA gemessen. Außerdem wird in den nächsten 3 Monate keine Folgebehandlung erfolgen, sondern nur der PSA Verlauf kontrolliert. 

Ich hab Angst, dass wir in der Zeit was verpassen. 

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laura,

nach den Befunden, die du vor der Operation hier eingestellt hast war es zu erwarten, dass der Tumor zumindest lokal gestreut hat. In der pathologischen Untersuchung des Resektats hat sich das bestätigt. Dein Vater wird zusätzlich eine Bestrahlung brauchen, aber immerhin ist der Primärtumor und hoffentlich ein Gutteil der Tumormasse schon mal raus. Ich würde mir über L1 V1 keine Gedanken machen, sondern in Ruhe das Ergebnis der ersten PSA Messung abwarten.

Hat sich übrigens einer der Ärzte zu möglichen Wechselwirkungen zwischen einer ADT und eventuell noch vorhandenen Brustkrebs-Zellen ausgelassen?

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Karl, 

Danke, dass du mir geantwortet hast.

Der Chefarzt war auch überrascht, dass nicht mehr befallen ist. Der Chirurg hat vor der OP noch gesagt, dass maximal 2-3 Lymphknoten befallen sein dürfen, dann wäre es als wenn nix wäre. Aber man liest doch ständig, befallene Lymphknoten sind ungünstig für die Prognose....
V1,L1 bekomme ich nicht aus dem Kopf. Für mich liest sich das als extreme Verschlechterung. 
Wegen Brustkrebs und ADT hat niemand was gesagt. Chefarzt möchte jetzt erst drei Monate abwarten. 

LG Laura

----------


## MartinWK

Ein lokaler Resttumor kann natürlich in Zukunft auch noch streuen. Man geht aber davon aus, dass eine Streuung meistens schon vor Erstdiagnose stattgefunden hat. Daher ist die baldige Salvagebestrahlung jetzt nicht eilig.
Man stirbt auch nicht am lokalen Geschehen. 
Ob N1 L1 V1 Pn1 bedeuten, dass diese gestreuten Zellen sich besonders gut einnisten können und bald Metastasen bilden ist unklar.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Martin, 

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hab gestern nochmal mit dem Chefarzt telefoniert. V1 bedeutet keine Verschlechterung. Er hat nochmal den guten Verlauf der OP betont. Der Rand war im Schnellschnitt tumorfrei. In der Pathologie wurde nur eine sehr kleine Stelle mit minimalem Befall festgestellt. Somit knapp R0 vorbei. Auch der Befall der Lymphknoten sei nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Alles in Allem sei alles besser gekommen als erwartet und wir sollen uns etwas entspannen. Na ja, leichter gesagt als getan. 

LG Laura

----------


## LowRoad

Liebe Leute,
wir haben hier eine pT3b Situation, die alleine eine *etwas problematische Prognose* hat, und dann noch definitive Streuung (pN1). Der Tumor hat also, zumindest über die Lymphbahnen, gestreut! Ob noch mehr Läsionen vorliegen ist, offen aber extrem wahrscheinlich. Wer glaubt durch die OP wäre das alles weg, der lebt in Bullerbü, sorry.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Macht euch nicht zu viele Sorgen.
> Jede Therapie hat Nebenwirkungen, aber sie rettet das Leben
>  . . . . und das ist oft wichtiger als alles andere!
> Gruss
> hartmut


Hallo Laura,
ihr habt das Gröbste geschafft. Nun geht das Leben mit ein paar Einschränkungen weiter.
Dein Vater ist 68 Jahre alt. In den nächsten 15 Jahren werden sich die Therapien verbessern, so dass er die 80 oder 85 Jahre mit seinem Pca erreichen kann.
Ein Herzinfarkt, ein Schlaganfall oder ein anderer Krebs würden mir mehr Sorgen bereiten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Laura1001

@ LowRoad
Danke für deine ehrliche Einschätzung. 
Wir sind nicht blauäugig und meinen, mit der OP hat es sich erledigt. Wir hoffen halt trotz sehr wahrscheinlicher Folgebehandlung noch auf Heilung. 

@ Hartmut
Vielen lieben Dank für deine aufmunternden Worte. Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen, wie gut das meiner geschundenen Seele tut.

LG Laura

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo Martin, 
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Ich hab gestern nochmal mit dem Chefarzt telefoniert. V1 bedeutet keine Verschlechterung. Er hat nochmal den guten Verlauf der OP betont. Der Rand war im Schnellschnitt tumorfrei. In der Pathologie wurde nur eine sehr kleine Stelle mit minimalem Befall festgestellt. Somit knapp R0 vorbei. Auch der Befall der Lymphknoten sei nicht so schlimm wie erwartet. Alles in Allem sei alles besser gekommen als erwartet und wir sollen uns etwas entspannen. Na ja, leichter gesagt als getan. 
> 
> LG Laura


Hallo Laura,

was der Chefarzt hat verlauten lassen, liest sich doch noch sehr erfreulich. Auch wenn es nicht so leicht ist, abzuschalten resp. zu entspannen, versuch es bitte dennoch.

Ein bißchen optimistisch zu sein, hilft fast immer.

Ich drücke für Deinen Vater die Daumen, das alles gut und er noch sehr lange leben wird.

Gruß Harald

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

----------


## Laura1001

@ Harald 
Herzlichen Dank für Deine lieben Worte. Ich versuche ein bisschen runter zu kommen.

Heute Abend ist Papa in die Notaufnahme - die Wunddrainage, die er leider noch hat, ist undicht und es kommt immer noch viel Flüssigkeit. Jetzt haben sie ihn behalten. Morgen schaut sich der Chirurg das Dilemma an und entscheidet was gemacht wird.

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit vermehrter Lymphflüssigkeit bzw. Wundwasser?

Papa wurde mit Drainagenbeutel entlassen. Es sammelt sich täglich immer noch ca. 600 ml Flüssigkeit an und wird einfach nicht weniger. Er empfindet das als sehr störend und möchte den Beutel am liebsten heute als morgen loswerden. 

Hat irgendjemand Tipps?

LG Laura

----------


## KarlEmagne

Leider nein. Es sind immerhin 20 Lymphknoten und vermutlich weiteres potentiell befallenes Gewebe entfernt worden. Man hat sich trotz der bekannten lokalen Ausbreitung zur Operation entschieden, obwohl mit schwereren Nebenwirkungen als bei weniger fortgeschrittenen Befunden zu rechnen war. Ihr müsst euch nun gedulden, bis weniger Wundflüssigkeit austritt. Bei 600ml pro Tag ist die Drainage noch nötig.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Karl, 

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 
Bis auf die Drainage geht's Papa sehr gut. Keinerlei Schmerzen, er fühlt sich fit, Inkontinenz kein Thema. 
Heute war er nochmal beim Urologen/Chefarzt. 
Der meinte, bei dem einen ist's mehr, bei dem anderen weniger Flüssigkeit.
Hilft leider nicht, er bzw. wir müssen Geduld haben. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

mal wieder wende ich mich hilfesuchend an euch.
Leider wird die Lymphflüssigkeit nicht weniger, im Gegenteil, jetzt kommen ca.750 ml pro Tag zusammen. Es wurde ihm Antibiotika gespritzt, leider ohne jeden Erfolg. Jetzt steht ein sogenanntes "Fenster" im Gespräch. Chefarzt möchte das als allerletzten Ausweg machen. 
Kann mir bitte jemand was dazu sagen? Mir ist klar, dass die Flüssigkeit im Körper umgeleitet wird, aber die muss ja trotzdem irgendwie wieder raus? Könnte Papa da Probleme bekommen?

LG Laura

----------


## Dada Tao

> Leider wird die Lymphflüssigkeit nicht weniger, im Gegenteil, jetzt kommen ca.750 ml pro Tag zusammen. Es wurde ihm Antibiotika gespritzt, leider ohne jeden Erfolg. Jetzt steht ein sogenanntes "Fenster" im Gespräch. Chefarzt möchte das als allerletzten Ausweg machen. 
> Kann mir bitte jemand was dazu sagen? Mir ist klar, dass die Flüssigkeit im Körper umgeleitet wird, aber die muss ja trotzdem irgendwie wieder raus? Könnte Papa da Probleme bekommen?




Liebe Laura,


nach meiner Radikalen, retropubischen Prostatektomie mit Lymphadenektomie beidseits hatte ich das gleiche Problem (bzw. ein ähnliches Problem): Flüssigkeitsverlust durch den Bauchraum.

Bei mir wurde daraufhin eine  *Lymhocelen-Fensterung mittels Mini-Laparotomie* unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt.
Laut meinen damaligen Urologen eine nicht einfache Operationstechnik.


Das Problem wurde aber bei mir durch die Lymhocelen-Fensterung gelöst.


Viel, viel Glück für Dich und Deinen Vater

TAO

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo TAO,

vielen lieben Dank für Deine Antwort.
Chefarzt berät sich mit seinen Kollegen und meldet sich Anfang nächster Woche. Wir hoffen jeden Tag, dass es endlich weniger Flüssigkeit wird. Papa belastet das sehr. 

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles erdenklich Gute. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben heute den ersten PSA Wert nach der OP v. 01.06. erhalten. 
Er liegt bei 0,3. In 4 Wochen soll wieder eine Messung erfolgen. 

Wie schätzt ihr den ersten Wert nach der OP (Daten siehe Profil) ein?

Für eure Meinungen und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Laura,

der Wert von 0,3 ng/ml ist leider zu hoch. Der Befund nach OP war: pN1 (2/20), cM0, R1. Also wurden befallene Lymphknoten gefunden und ein positiver Schnittrand (R1), d.h. es ist noch etwas Tumor, der evtl. über die Prostata hinausgewachsen war, im Körper verblieben. Entweder dies oder ein noch nicht entdeckter Lymphknoten verursachen diesen PSA Wert. Eine Salvage-Bestrahlung müsste erfolgen. 

Georg

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Georg, 
vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. Ich hätte noch Fragen. Reicht es wenn der PSA in vier Wochen kontrolliert wird oder sollen wir gleich auf eine Bestrahlung drängen?
Uns war eigentlich bewusst, dass eine Anschlussbehandlung folgen wird. Haben wir überhaupt noch eine Chance auf komplette Heilung oder wird nur noch palliativ behandelt?

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde die Bestrahlung möglichst weit nach hinten schieben, desto geringer sind die Nebenwirkungen. Eine gerade operierte Stelle zu bestrahlen ist in Bezug auf Nebenwirkungen nicht gut. Das hatte ich nicht erwähnt, da die Ärzte oft möglichst schnell bestrahlen wollen. Man kann auch zusätzlich die Umgebung bestrahlen wegen möglicher, befallener Lymphknoten. Aber auch hier die Gefahr von Nebenwirkungen.

Man bestrahlt mit der Absicht auf Heilung. Nur sind ja befallene Lymphknoten gefunden worden und es ist ein 7b mit kribiformen und intraduktalem Befund. Ich denke die Chance auf komplette Heilung ist nicht groß, aber die Chance irgendwann an Prostatakrebs zu sterben auch nicht. Man muss eben die nächsten zehn bis zwanzig Jahre damit leben.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Georg, ich möchte mich bedanken, dass du uns immer mit Rat zur Seite stehst.  

Dann warten wir die nächste Messung in vier Wochen ab und sehen dann weiter. 

LG und alles Gute 
Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

vielleicht hat der eine oder andere einen hilfreichen Rat oder Meinung. 

Der erste PSA nach OP war mit 0,3 leider nicht optimal. Auch die noch sehr leichte Inkontinenz macht meinem Papa noch zu schaffen. Er braucht nur eine Vorlage der Ultra Light, aber am späteren Nachmittag und vor allem unter körperlicher Belastung ist er noch immer nicht ganz dicht. Außerdem muss er nachts noch immer 2-3 mal zur Toilette. 

Die ganze Situation belastet ihn doch mehr als er zugegeben möchte. Auch eine Folgebehandlung die unweigerlich erfolgen wird, nagt an ihm.

Momentan weiß ich nicht ob ich mehr Sorgen um den Krebs oder um sein Seelenheil machen soll:-(

LG Laura

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Laura!
Dass dein Vater unter körperlicher Anstrengung noch nicht "ganz dicht" ist, würde mir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinen großen Kummer bereiten. Das wird noch, bessert sich mit der Zeit. Wie Georg schreibt, wird er die nächsten 10 bis 15 Jahre mit seiner Krankheit leben und kaum daran sterben. Das größte Problem ist sicher, wie du ja vermutest, sein psychischer Zustand. Ich würde dazu raten, professionelle, psychoonkologische Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.
LG, Oscar

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

Oscar, vielen lieben Dank für Antwort. Er hat sich wieder gefangen, was auch daran liegt, dass wir heute den neuen PSA bekommen haben. 

Neuer Wert unverändert bei 0,3. Auch das Gespräch mit dem Urologen war aufbauend. 
Meine Mama hat nach der Heilungschance gefragt. Wie auch schon von euch hier im Forum angenommen, hat er die gleiche Aussage gemacht. Hoch sind die Chancen nicht, den Krebs ganz los zu werden. Aber er hat die Situation meines Papas mit Krankheiten wie Bluthochdruck oder Kurzsichtigkeit verglichen. Die sind zwar nicht heilbar, aber sehr gut behandelbar und man kann alt damit werden. Auch gibt es immer neue Behandlungsmethoden und die letzten Jahre hat sich sehr viel auf dem Gebiet getan.

Jetzt will er nochmal abwarten und die nächste Kontrolle soll Anfang November erfolgen. 

Das müsste doch passen, da der Wert nicht gestiegen ist, oder verpassen wir in der Zeit was?

Danke schon mal an Alle für eure Antworten. 

Viele liebe Grüße und alles Gute 
Laura

----------


## Georg_

Bei 0,3 könnt ihr natürlich bis November warten.

----------


## Patrick

Hallo Laura,

ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege von mir hatte auch das Pech das nach der OP etwas am Schnittrand nicht ganz "sauber" war. Bestrahlung wurde angeregt, allerdings nicht für sofort.
Es erfolgte neue PSA-Kontrolle nach 8 Wochen. Minimal über ersten Wert. Danach Entscheidung zur Bestrahlung. Ergebnis war und ist: PSA Unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze. Wünsche
deinem Vater das gleiche Resultat.
Und ich bin der Meinung wie viele andere hier: Dein Vater wird sich vieleicht noch lange mit dem Prostatakrebs beschäftigen müssen aber dieser ist nicht mehr der "Todesengel" der über ihm schwebt ! Dazu hat er genügend Möglichkeiten um den Mitbewohner mehr als nur "im Schach" zu halten.
Ich drücke ihm die Daumen das er die diversen Nebenwirkungen und Einschränkungen in den Griff bekommt denn dann wird das auch mit der Psyche ganz schnell besser !
LG
Patrick

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke Georg und Patrick für eure Antworten. 

Heute haben wir den neuen PSA Wert bekommen. Leider nicht so gut. Es gab einen Anstieg auf 0,5.
Urologe möchte jetzt ein PSMA PET CT machen um zu schauen wo noch ein Herd ist.

Jetzt wäre ich sehr dankbar für eure Einschätzungen und Ratschläge. 

Vielen Dank schon mal. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Wahrscheinlich plant der Urologe kurzfristig eine Salvage-Bestrahlung. In dieser Situation wird ein PSMA PET/CT von der Leitlinie empfohlen und wird u.U. auch von der Krankenkasse bezahlt. Man kann das vorher anfragen. Sinnvoll ist es.

----------


## Laura1001

Danke Georg. 

Bis zum PET und dann zu anschließenden Bestrahlung vergeht ja noch etwas Zeit, da wir auf die Genehmigung der KK warten. 
Bis zur Bestrahlung wird der PSA ja weiter steigen. Die Salvage Bestrahlung sollte ja bis 0,5 gemacht werden. Ist das dann sehr schlimm, wenn der PSA bis zu Beginn der Behandlung höher ist?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Laura,




> Bis zum PET und dann zu anschließenden Bestrahlung vergeht ja noch etwas Zeit, da wir auf die Genehmigung der KK warten.


ja die Zeit ist das Problem.
solltest Du einen zeitnahen Termin für das PET bekommen solltest Du es machen lassen auch ohne Genehmigung von der KK. ( als Selbstzahler ca. 1700€ )
sollte sich dadurch eine Therapieänderung ergeben wird die KK wohl bezahlen.

mir hat die Salvage Bestrahlung geholfen, schau mal ins Profil.
bei dem Anfangs PSA von 29 ng/ml ist alles möglich.
nutze die Zeit.
die besten Wünsche
lg
Adam

----------


## reini99

> Danke Georg. 
> 
> Bis zum PET und dann zu anschließenden Bestrahlung vergeht ja noch etwas Zeit, da wir auf die Genehmigung der KK warten. 
> Bis zur Bestrahlung wird der PSA ja weiter steigen. Die Salvage Bestrahlung sollte ja bis 0,5 gemacht werden. Ist das dann sehr schlimm, wenn der PSA bis zu Beginn der Behandlung höher ist?



Ob das sehr schlimm ist, kann ich nicht endgültig beurteilen. IMRT bei 0,7ng PSA war bei mir  leider zu spät.
Reinhard

----------


## adam 60

Moin Reinhard,




> Ob das sehr schlimm ist, kann ich nicht endgültig beurteilen. IMRT bei 0,7ng PSA war bei mir leider zu spät.


das würde ich so nicht sagen, es hat Dir ja ein paar Therapiefreie Jahre geschenkt.
die nimmt man doch gerne.

lg
Adam

----------


## Georg_

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man nach der Bestrahlung "Ruhe hat" sinkt mit jedem 0,1 ng/ml. Wie "schlimm" es ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich selbst würde Bicalutamid 50 mg pro Tag nehmen, dann steigt der PSA Wert nicht, sondern sinkt. Auf das PSMA PET/CT hat das keinen Einfluss, eher wird die Sensitivität verbessert.

----------


## Laura1001

@ Adam
Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 
Das PET lassen wir auf alle Fälle machen. Wenn sich bis morgen nichts ergibt werden wir uns selbst um einen schnellen Termin bemühen. 

@ Reinhard 
Danke für deine Antwort 
Ich hab mir dein Profil angesehen. Die Bestrahlung hat anscheinend einige Zeit gewirkt. Natürlich erhofft man sich dadurch dauerhafte Heilung. 

@ Georg
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit Bicalutamid. Da hat unser Urologe gar nichts gesagt. Aber das wäre wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt. Ich gebe das meinem Papa so weiter und ermuntere ihn, beim Uro diesbezüglich nochmal nachzufragen.

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin alles, alles Gute.

----------


## MartinWK

Die Salvage-RT verzögert den Studien, die die Leitlinie zitiert, zufolge im Mittel der Patienten den Progreß, also biochemisches Rezidiv oder klinische Symptome. Für Heilung oder Gesamtüberleben gibt es dort keine Hinweise. Siehe Abschnitt 7.2 (S. 171 ff) Verweise 714-717 und 634.
Die eine referierte Studie sagt bezüglich der sofortigen RT nach Op (also adjuvant, ohne PSA_Anstieg abzuwarten): "_Immediate postoperative RT improves biochemical and clinical progression-free survival (Level of evidence, 1.ii) but has no significant effect on metastasis-free survival or overall survival._" https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/18954710/
Es ist offenbar ein verbreiteter Irrtum anzunehmen, dass die Wirkung der Salvage-RT auf Gesamtüberleben oder metastasenfreie Zeit mit hoher Evidenz bewiesen ist für alle oder definierte Subgruppen von Rezidivpatienten. Es ist sogar noch nicht einmal gut geklärt, bei welchen Patienten überhaupt nennenswert der PSA-Anstieg verzögert wird.

Die Leitlinie faßt zusammen:
"_Zusammenfassung der Evidenzlage__Die recherchierte Literatur zur Behandlung des PSA-Rezidivs stellt sich wie folgt dar: Es liegen zur Behandlung des PSA-Rezidivs nach Prostatektomie und der PSA-Progression nach perkutaner Strahlentherapie jeweils systematische Reviews vor [634, 705, 715]._
_Insgesamt gibt es für die genannten Verfahren derzeit keine randomisierten kontrol-lierten Studien (Intervention versus keine spezifische Therapie). Nur für die Salvagera-diotherapie nach Prostatektomie liegen zwei nichtrandomisierte kontrollierte Studien vor. Trock et al. 2008 [728], verglichen retrospektiv die Salvagetherapie mit einer ab-wartenden Strategie. In der Behandlungs- und der Kontrollgruppe besteht im Hinblick auf das Metastasierungsrisiko jedoch keine Gleichverteilung. Trotz nachträglicher mul-tivariater Stratifizierung sind die Ergebnisse deshalb als unsicher einzustufen. Eine wei-tere kontrollierte Studie [729] liegt für den Vergleich einer Salvagestrahlentherapie mit einer unmittelbar postoperativen Therapie in Bezug auf den Vergleich der unerwünsch-ten Wirkungen vor. Die Datenlage beschränkt sich ansonsten auf retrospektive Fallse-rien, es können deshalb im Hinblick auf den Nutzen der Therapieoptionen bezüglich eines therapeutischen Vorteils keine sicheren Aussagen getroffen werden._"

Die dann dort weiter genannten diversen Studien mit Kriterien, wer abwarten, wer eine Salvage-RT oder wer eine ADT machen soll, sollte man sich anschauen und genau überlegen, ob und wann die Salvage-RT nötig ist

----------


## Georg_

Martin, ich glaube mit der Salvage-Bestrahlung ist die Situation: früher hat man bestrahlt, wenn der PSA Wert nach der OP anstieg und beobachtet, dass er dann meist wieder zurückging. Also hat man es einfach so gemacht. Dann kam die Studie von Stephenson und man hatte ein (retrospektives) Studienergebnis, das zeigte, dass eine Salvage-Bestrahlung eine Wirkung hat. Jedenfalls kein PSA Anstieg im Zeitraum von fünf Jahren nach Bestrahlung. Das wurde natürlich von der Leitlinie aufgegriffen, es war jetzt kein Experten-Konsens mehr sondern es gab eine Studie.

Ich würde jedenfalls eine Salvage-Bestrahlung einer dauerhaften Hormontherapie vorziehen. Bei dieser Bestrahlung reichen sechs Monate ADT, u.U. auch weniger.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, da stimme ich mit dir überein. Ich möchte zusätzlich auf folgende Punkte hinweisen:

Die Salvage-RT-Empfehlung hat Evidenz 2-3, zur Erinnerung:
_1++  Qualitativ hochwertige Metaanalysen, systematische Übersichten von RCTs, oder RCTs mit sehr geringem Risiko systematischer Fehler (Bias)
 1+    Gut durchgeführte Metaanalysen, Systematische Übersichten von RCTs, oder RCTs mit gerin-gem Risiko systematischer Fehler (Bias)
 1-     Metaanalysen, Systematische Übersichten von RCTs, oder RCTs mit hohem Risiko systemati-scher Fehler (Bias)
 2++  Qualitativ hochwertige systematische Übersichten von Fall-Kontroll- oder Kohortenstudien o-der qualitativ hochwertige Fall-Kontroll- oder Kohortenstudien mit sehr niedrigem Risiko systematischer Verzerrungen (Confounding, Bias, „Chance“) und hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Beziehung ursächlich ist
 2+    Gut durchgeführte Fall-Kontroll-Studien oder Kohortenstudien mit niedrigem Risiko systema-tischer Verzerrungen (Confounding, Bias, „Chance“) und moderater Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Beziehung ursächlich ist
 2-     Fall-Kontroll-Studien oder Kohortenstudien mit einem hohen Risiko systematischer Verzerrun-gen (Confounding, Bias, „Chance“) und signifikantem Risiko, dass die Beziehung nicht ursächlich ist
 3      Nicht-analytische Studien, z. B. Fallberichte, Fallserien
 4      Expertenmeinung_
Die Leitlinie gibt dann den höchsten Empfehlungsgrad "A": "starke Empfehlung". Die Evidenz gibt das niemals her, und wer die Leitlinie weiter liest, sieht, dass der Schlußredaktion das bewußt gewesen ist: siehe mein Zitat daraus oben. Sie konnten die Tatsachen nicht ignorieren. Also ist sie begründet im Expertenkonsens, nicht in der wissenschaftlichen Evidenz. In Konsequenz müßte die Leitlinie auch HiFU, IRE und alle Verfahren, die den PSA-Wert ähnlich senken und für die Studien der Evidenz 2-3 sehr wohl vorliegen, mit dieser Empfehlung ausstatten - tatsächlich werden diese gerade *nicht* empfohlen. Soweit ist das eindeutig. Spekulativ behaupte ich, dass die Experten genau das propagieren, was sie kennen, weil es schon lange gemacht wird; und dass sie mißtrauisch sind gegenüber allem Neuen, nicht zuletzt, weil es etablierte Karriere- und Verdienstmöglichkeiten gefährdet. Gleichzeitig kaschieren sie Ihre Hilflosigkeit: man hat angeblich keine anderen Verfahren, manchen helfen sie ja, man probiert es halt.

Die Experten empfehlen die Salvage-RT vermutlich auch deswegen, weil schwere späte Nebenwirkungen (>= Grad 3: invasiveBehandlung oder Hospitalisierungerforderlich) bei unter 1% auftreten. Die Leitlinie schreibt:
_• späte gastrointestinale Nebenwirkungen: 15,0 % Grad 1+2, 0,6 % Grad 3;_
_• späte urogenitale Nebenwirkungen: 19,3 % Grad 1+2, 0,6 % Grad 3.
_Das ist in Relation zu den bereits bestehenden Folgen der Op zu lesen. Häufig gibt es bereits eine Inkontinenz und/oder Impotenz, die in 20% der Fälle verschlimmert werden. Folgerichtig sagt die Leitlinie: "_Die Entscheidung zur lokalen Therapie soll in sorgfältiger Abwägung des Nutzens gegenüber den unerwünschten Wirkungen getroffen werden._"
Einigen Raum widmet sie daher auch der Frage, ob *nur* ein lokales Rezidiv vorliegt. PSMA PET/CT wird hier nicht genannt und die Biopsie wird abgelehnt (sie dürfte auch kaum etwas treffen ohne vorherige Bildgebung), stattdessen werden Prognosefaktoren diskutiert. Ob das noch zeitgemäß ist? Und soll der Patient sich darauf verlassen angesichts von Aufwand und eventuellen Folgen der RT, wenn er nicht gerade Niedrigrisiko hat?

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

wir haben es endlich geschafft das PSMA PET CT bei der KK durchzubringen. 
Dienstag war endlich der Termin. Heute haben wir die Ergebnisse bekommen. 
Lt. Aussage Urologe sind Anreicherungen im Becken. Damit kann ich jetzt eigentlich gar nichts anfangen. 
Außerdem ein kleiner Punkt in der Lunge, der kontrolliert werden soll. Dazu hat der Urologe gemeint, dass es wahrscheinlich nichts ist. Trotzdem macht mich das jetzt wahnsinnig. 
PSA Wert haben wir keinen neuen. Letzter Wert war 0,5 im November. 
Urologe bespricht sich nächste Woche mit dem Tumorboard und meint es läuft auf eine Bestrahlung aus.
Wenn mein Papa 78 oder so wäre, wäre gar nichts gemacht worden, so die Aussage. 

Ich bitte sehr um eure Meinung und Ratschläge. 

Vielen lieben Dank 
Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Jetzt hab ich noch genaueres erfahren. 
Folgende Aussagen hat der Urologe gemacht:
- Im PSMA PET CT war nichts eindeutiges festzustellen, lediglich Anreicherungen im Becken 
- kleiner Punkt in der Lunge seiner Meinung nach nicht besorgniserregend. Das würde oft vorkommen 
- Tumorboard abwarten, aber er würde bestrahlen 
- er rät zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von einer Hormontherapie ab

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Laura,



> Folgende Aussagen hat der Urologe gemacht


Wo ist denn der Befund vom Nuklearmediziner, der das PSMA-PET/CT angefertigt hat? Der hat das doch zu interpretieren und nicht der Urologe. Da würde ich an eurer Stelle jetzt das Tumorboard abwarten.
Alles Gute.
Arnold

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Arnold,
der Befund wurde dem Urologen gefaxt, wir bekommen den noch. Unser Urologe ist auch gleichzeitig der Chefarzt von unserem Prostatazentrum. Ich habe schon Vertrauen, dass er das meinen Eltern richtig erklärt hat. Ich durfte Coronabedingt nicht mit zu dem Termin. 
Papa ist eigentlich guter Dinge. 
Dir auch weiterhin alles Gute und Danke für deine Antwort:-)

----------


## Trekker

> - er rät zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von einer Hormontherapie ab


Mir hat man, bei einem nur auf die Prostataloge beschränkten Rezidiv, zu einer Hormonbehandlung (parallel zur Bestrahlung) geraten.

----------


## Barnold

Laura,



> Unser Urologe ist auch gleichzeitig der Chefarzt von unserem Prostatazentrum


in dem Fall dürfte er schon einige PSMA-PET/CTs gesehen und im Tumorboard besprochen haben. Damit ist mein Einwand oben hinfällig.
Sorry Arnold

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Trekker,
Danke für den Hinweis. Uro zieht das momentan nicht in Betracht. Bin gespannt was das Tumorboard empfiehlt. 

Hallo Arnold,
ist doch kein Problem :-)

LG Laura

----------


## csd2001

Hallo Laura,

ich bin jetzt selbst auch betroffen und kann Dir nur sagen was in meiner Zeit gemacht wurde. Also PSA Wert war zwischen 6 und 7, warum schwankte der so. Ich habe festgestellt, wenn ich vor der Blutabnahme zwecks PSA Fahrrad gefahren habe oder aber auch mit meiner Frau Sex gehabt habe stieg der PSA Wert an. Das sind zwei Kriterien die ich vielleicht bei der nächsten Blutuntersuchung absolut einschränken würde. Dann würde ich aber jetzt auf alle Fälle ein MRT machen lassen, tut nicht weh und man kann schon mal etwas genaueres sagen. Sollte dann etwas gefunden werden, rate ich zu einer sogenannten Stanzung der Prostata, dabei wird man sehen ob wirklich etwas schlummert.
Aber immer erst einmal Ruhe bewahren.

Viele Grüße

----------


## uwes2403

Moin CSD (Christopher Street Day ?)

Lauras Papa ist bereits operiert.....insofern ist dein Tipp zwar nett gemeint, aber nicht so ganz hilfreich....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo 

kurzes Update. Tumorboard hat Bestrahlung empfohlen. Heute fand das Erstgespräch statt.
Dort wurde erst mal gefragt, warum er denn da sei, da das PSMA PET CT unauffällig war.
Los geht's nächste Woche. 
Papa macht sich etwas Gedanken wegen der Darmentleerung und der vollen Blase. 
Im dem Schreiben was er mitbekommen hat, heißt es der Darm muss während der Bestrahlung leer sein. Wie soll man das anstellen? Blöd gesagt, man kann ja nicht auf Knopfdruck. Hat da jemand Erfahrung und hilfreiche Tipps?

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Mir hat man vor der Bestrahlung ein Abführmittel gegeben. So wie ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, muss die Blase nicht randvoll, sondern nur gefüllt sein.

----------


## Michi1

Ich muss er immer wieder sagen. Keiner hat bei mir etwas von leerem Darm gesagt. Ich sollte nur die Blase gefüllt haben. Ich hatte 35 Bestrahlungen.

----------


## Juergen73

Leerer Darm bei der Bestrahlung wurde mir auch gesagt.

----------


## Joerg1904

Hi laura,
mein letzter Bestrahlungstag war Mitte Januar 2022.
Am ersten Bestrahlungstag wird alles eingestellt und es wird auch ein Mrt gemacht .
Diese Daten vom MRT werden für die weiteren Bestrahlungstermine zugrunde gelegt.
Das betrifft die Blase und den auch den Darm für den Füllstand .
Bei mir war es so das vor jeder Bestrahlung ein MRT gemacht wurde das dauert 6-7 min.
Dann fährt die Liege kurz raus... nach 1 Min wieder rein wenn alles ok ist und dann nochmal 6-7 Minuten die Bestrahlung.
Sollte das MRT dann  das die Blase nur 60 % gefüllt ist vom ersten Termin (ausgehend) .....dann wird nicht Bestrahlt...
Dann muss man noch was liegen bleiben oder bekommt was zu Trinken.
So sehen die das auch für den Darm.
In der ersten Woche wars bei mir so das ich mich erst dran gewöhnen musste. Auch ich hatte vorher Bedenken und falsche Infos das die Blase randvoll sein muss.
Ich  überzeugte mich in der ersten Woche dann ob das Ding wasserdicht ist.
Ich habe dann die richtigen Infos bekommen und mein Trinkverhalten so angepasst wie bei den ersten Bestrahlungstermin in etwa.
Habe dann mein Essen was umgestellt mehr Vollkorn...weniger Kaffee kein Salat usw.
Da ich die Termine nachmittags hatte bin ich morgens und 1 Stunde vor der Bestrahlung aufs  Klo.....30-40 min vor Bestrahlung 0,5l getrunken dann klappte das.
Bei jeden ist das anders. Dadurch das ich auch mein Trinkverhalten über den Tag gezielt steuern konnte....klappte es dann alles.
Bei mir war die Blase immer Min zu 80 % Befüllt und bei den Darm war alles Ok. Nebenwirkung hatte ich kaum ein zwei Tropfen Blut nach der 4 Woche was dann wieder wegging. 2 Wochen nach der Bestrahlung im Urin leichte Schleimhaut Absonderung gehabt mehr nicht.

Lg Jörg

----------


## lutzi007

Komisch, wie unterschiedlich das wohl ist: Bei meiner Bestrahlung (Loge + Lymphabflusswege) sollte die Blase nicht leer sein und ernährungsmäßig sollte ich keine Vollkornprodukte, und nichts Blähendes zu mir nehmen. Also nur ganz leichte Kost. Ob Darm voll oder leer, wurde nie angesprochen.
Vielleicht war er bei mir immer leer oder auch der Abstand Loge zu Darm war unkritisch. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## amadeus

Ich habe vor 3 Jahren die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Blase gefüllt - ja , aber nach Füllung oder Nichtfüllung Darm hat niemand gefragt.

Wolfgang

----------


## Michi1

Eine volle Blase sollte doch vor den Strahlen schützen. Warum ist das beim Darm nicht auch so? Versteh ich nicht?

----------


## RalfDm

Die volle Blase soll den empfindlichen, über der Blase gelegenen _Dünndarm_ vor den Strahlen abschirmen und schützen. Die dicke Blasenwand ist weniger strahlenempfindlich. Durch den leeren Darm soll verhindert werden, dass die empfindliche Schleimhaut des Enddarms näher an das Zielvolumen der Bestrahlung, also die Prostata bzw. die Prostataloge, gedrückt wird.

Ralf

----------


## Joerg1904

Die Erklärung so sagte man mir....
Da es beim ersten Bestrahlungstermin ein MRT gemacht was dann alles zugrunde gelegt wird und darauf der Bestrahlungsplan aufgebaut wird.
Der anschl. Plan wird dann mit Begrenzungslinien versehen und wenn der Darm beim beim 3 oder4 nicht geleert ist wie beim ersten Bestrahlungstermin ist auf dem MRT eine
Überschreitung der Linie zu sehen und dann würde nicht Bestrahlt.
Dieses wäre eine Sicherheit um Darmschäden vorzubeugen bzw. nicht unnötiger Strahlung auszusetzen.

Mit diesen Ding wurde ich Bestrahlt 360° Therapiezentrum in Duisburg
The Radixact System at UZB - YouTube

Gruss Jörg

----------


## Trekker

> Die volle Blase soll den empfindlichen, über der Blase gelegenen _Dünndarm_ vor den Strahlen abschirmen und schützen. Die dicke Blasenwand ist weniger strahlenempfindlich.


Ist es nicht so, dass eine halbwegs gefüllte Blase sich in liegender Stellung mehr in den oberen Bereich verlagert und dadurch mehr aus der Gefahrenzone gezogen wird?


> Durch den leeren Darm soll verhindert werden, dass .


Mit anderen Worten: Ein leerer Dickdarm drückt nicht so auf die Prostataloge. Wobei ein geblähter Darm auch voll ist.

Ich selbst habe mich auch vor kurzem ohne Probleme bestrahlen lassen. Meine Erfahrungen dazu findest Du in meinem Thread.

----------


## RalfDm

Der Dünndarm verläuft oberhalb der Blase. Wenn eine volle Blase nach oben gedrückt wird (ich weiß nic ht, ob das so ist), dann kann das für den Schutz vor Bestrahlung nur vorteilhaft sein.
Bei dem "leeren Darm" geht es um den Enddarm (Mastdarm). Er soll aus den genannten Gründen leer und auch nicht gebläht sein, darum soll während der gesamt Zeit der Behandlung (~sieben Wochen) nichts Blähendes gegessen werden.
Basiswissen, Abschnitt 8.2.1, gerade noch für die nächste Ausgabe in diesem Sinne ergänzt.

Ralf

----------


## Trekker

> Er soll aus den genannten Gründen leer und auch nicht gebläht sein, darum soll während der gesamt Zeit der Behandlung (~sieben Wochen) nichts Blähendes gegessen werden.


Anfangs habe ich versucht mich an diese Vorgaben zu halten. Die ungewohnte Kost hat aber eher zu einem geblähten Darm geführt. Deshalb habe ich relativ normal weitergegessen und dabei nur auf stark Blähendes (Kohl, Bohnen usw.) verzichtet. Und am strahlungsfreien WE habe ich jeweils vor den zwei bestrahlungsfreien Tagen gesündigt. Man muss sich also keine 7 Wochen kasteien.


Und weil ich in der Regel keinen regelmäßigen Stuhl habe, ließ ich meine jeweiligen Termine auf den Nachmittag legen. Wenn es dann vormittags nicht geklappt hat, bin ich noch ein halbes Stündchen Joggen gegangen.

Gruß Henry

----------


## Michi1

Vielleicht hat bei mir auch keiner etwas gesagt, weil ich mir immer gleich so früh wie möglich, noch vor dem Frühstück meine Termine gehabt habe. Auch ist es bei mir so, dass ich sofort nach dem Aufstehen, sogar noch vor dem Bad, auf die Toilette gehen kann. Immer normal so gegessen wie immer.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo.

Vielen lieben Dank an ALLE für eure hilfreichen Antworten. 
Morgen wird im MRT alles vermessen und am Dienstag geht's dann richtig los. 
Papa versucht die Termine Nachmittags zu bekommen. Dann kann er zur Not zu Hause noch was abführendes einnehmen.
Er hofft auch,  dass er das mit der gefüllten Blase hinbekommt - er übt schon, damit das dann hoffentlich die nächsten Wochen alles klappt. 

Nochmal vielen, vielen Dank an euch.

LG Laura

----------


## Trekker

Mir hat man die Einnahme abführender Mittel untersagt. Meist seien sie nicht notwendig und wenn, dann würde man mir vor Ort etwas reichen.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo.
> 
> Vielen lieben Dank an ALLE für eure hilfreichen Antworten. 
> Morgen wird im MRT alles vermessen und am Dienstag geht's dann richtig los. 
> Papa versucht die Termine Nachmittags zu bekommen. Dann kann er zur Not zu Hause noch was abführendes einnehmen.
> Er hofft auch,  dass er das mit der gefüllten Blase hinbekommt - er übt schon, damit das dann hoffentlich die nächsten Wochen alles klappt. 
> 
> Nochmal vielen, vielen Dank an euch.
> 
> LG Laura


Meine Idee war, jeden Tag recht früh (8.30-9.00 Uhr) den Termin zu haben. Toilettengang war dann durch, Wasser auf der Taxifahrt zur Bestrahlung getrunken (0,5-0,7 Liter), dann passte es (für mich) immer. Wegen Umbauten am Gerät musste ich auf das Partnerinstitut und Nachmittagstermine umsteigen. Das war für mich deutlich schwieriger und führte 3mal dazu, dass ich wieder vom Strahlengerät runtermusste. 2 Espressi, 4 Runden um den Block, Toilettengang, wieder auf die Liege. Hat mich ca. 2 Stunden zusätzlich gekostet zzgl. Feierabendstau von Bonn nach Köln. Man muss seinen Körper halt kennen und die Behandlung darauf abstimmen.

----------


## SantaSam

hab ähnliches auch hinter mir und das Abführmittel hatte nicht die gewünschte Wirkung. Deshalb wurde die Strahlungsmenge reduziert und auf mehr Tage verteilt. Damit war die Darmentleerung soweit vom Tisch.

Zur natürlichen Entleerung kann ich Flohsamenschalen empfehlen. Das funktioniert sehr sehr gut (gehäufter Esslöffel in Müsli od. Joghurt. ich mag sowas mit Orangensaft)

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo, 

nochmal Danke an Alle für eure Antworten. Das mit den Flohsamenschalen probiert er aus und es klappt ganz gut. Hoffentlich bleibt es so.
Gestern wurde die MRT Aufnahme zum zweiten mal gemacht, da beim ersten mal der Darm zu voll war. Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt und die Bestrahlung geht nächste Woche dann endlich los. 

Heute wurde ihm telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß das Tumorboard doch eine Hormonblockade - keine Hormontherapie  - durchführen möchte. Er soll also täglich eine Tablette (Bicalutamid?, Rezept bekommt er noch) einnehmen. 
Außerdem wird die Brust deswegen mit bestrahlt, obwohl er wegen seiner  noch ca. zwei Jahre Tamoxifen einnehmen muss. 
Bei Hormonblockade werden die Nebenwirkungen eher geringer sein?

LG Laura

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Laura,

die Nebenwirkungen bei Bicalutamid sind in der Regel erheblich geringer, als bei der AHT, da Deinem Vater das Testosteron erhalten bleibt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Trekker

> Heute wurde ihm telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß das Tumorboard doch eine Hormonblockade - keine Hormontherapie  - durchführen möchte. Er soll also täglich eine Tablette (Bicalutamid?, einnehmen


Ich bekam das Bicaltumid an 30 Tagen zusätzlich  zur Trenantone-Spritze. Bestrahlt wurde ich allerdings nicht.




> Außerdem wird die Brust deswegen mit bestrahlt, obwohl er wegen seiner  noch ca. zwei Jahre Tamoxifen einnehmen muss.


Das verstehe wer wolle?

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

Werner, das habe ich auch schon gehört. Jetzt hoffen wir mal das Beste  - Danke. 

Trekker, da ist die Tastatur mit mir durchgegangen ;-)
Ich wollte schreiben, da er wegen seiner Brustkrebserkrabkung noch ca. zwei Jahre Tamoxifen einnehmen muss. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Tamoxifen wird nicht mehr produziert und ist daher praktisch nicht mehr zu bekommen. Die Apotheken versuchen es teilweise aus dem Ausland zu importieren.

----------


## Trekker

Der Mann bekommt es offensichtlich und soll dennoch seine Brustwarzen bestrahlen lassen.

----------


## Georg_

Man kann seine Brust bestrahlen lassen und trotzdem Tamoxifen nehmen. Doppelt genäht hält besser. Ich denke nur, im Rahmen der Brustkrebstherapie könnte die Brust schon bestrahlt worden sein. Dann sollte man mit einer weiteren Bestrahlung vorsichtig sein.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Georg und Trekker, 

es stimmt schon, dass Tamoxifen schwierig zu bekommen ist. Aber bis jetzt hatten wir Glück. Heute hat Papa wieder welche bekommen. Er muss sie seit der Brustkrebserkrankung 2019 für insgesamt 5 Jahre einnehmen. 
Die Brust wurde damals operiert. Es war keine Folgebehandlung wie Bestrahlung etc. nötig. 
Heute wurde die MRT Aufnahme zwecks Brustbestrahlung durchgeführt. Da wurde ihm gesagt, die Brust wird 4 x bestrahlt - aber jeden zweiten Tag. Wenn die Bestrahlung der Brust beendet ist, geht's gleich los mit der Hormonblockade für 2 Jahre. 

LG Laura

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo ihr Lieben  

ich habe eine Frage an euch. Papas Bestrahlung läuft noch bis Ende April und soweit geht es ihm gut.
Heute hatte er ein Arztgespräch und es wurde ihm Blut zwecks PSA Bestimmung abgenommen. Ich war darüber doch sehr verwundert, da doch der Wert erst nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung bestimmt wird? Oder liege ich da falsch?
Er nimmt seit Anfang März Bicalutamid 150 ein.
Wir haben leider auch keinen Wert vor Bestrahlung erhalten, der letzte war 0,5 im November. 

LG Laura

----------


## Georg_

Richtig Sinn macht der PSA Wert in eurem Fall nur, wenn keine Hormontherapie gemacht wird. Wenn aber Bicalutamid genommen wird, was ich für sehr richtig halte, sollte der PSA Wert einfach niedrig bleiben.

----------


## urosport

Hi Laura, wenn Dein Vater die Bestrahlung im Brustbereich kriegt, sollte sich der PSA-Wert davon nicht so stark verändern. Wenn er die Bestrahlung auf die Prostta Loge und dem Lymphbereich erhält werden Krebszellen getroffen und diese geben beim Absterben auch PSA ab; damit wird der PSA-Wert stark beeinflusst. Ich erhalte jetzt seit einem 1/2 Jahr Hormontherapie und da wird natürlich der PSA-Wert genommen um die Wirkungskette zu prüfen, die Hormontherapie senkt das Testosteron, das Krebszellenwachstum geht zurück, es wird weniger, im optimalen Fall kein PSA, von den Krebszellen produziert. Grüße Karl

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

@ Georg,  vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 
Ich finde es halt jetzt für Unsinn den Wert zu bestimmen, da wir keinen Wert zu Beginn der Bestrahlung hatten. Er wird vermutlich von November bis Anfang März nochmal gestiegen sein. Fragt sich nur wie schlimm?!
Andererseits haben wir das PSMA PET CT Ende Januar gemacht und es wurden keine Auffälligkeiten gefunden. 
Ich hab jetzt nochmal geschaut. Papa nimmt das Bicalutamid jetzt knapp drei Wochen. Kann sich das schon jetzt auf den PSA Wert positiv auswirken, oder dauert es bis es wirkt?

@ Karl, auch dir vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Die Bestrahlung der Brust wurde nur 4x zusätzlich zur Bestrahlung der Prostataloge durchgeführt um ein Brustwachstum unter der Einnahme des Bicalutamid zu vermeiden. 

LG Laura

----------


## urosport

Hi Laura, das war eine gute Entscheidung von deinem Vater, bei meinem Vater hatte sich damals Brustwachstum eingestellt und er hat eine regelrechte Depression entwickelt, daher habe ich die Bestrahlung (5 Bestrahlungen) auch machen lassen. Die Krankheit nagt eh schon genug am Selbstbild. Bei deinem Vater müsste es dann doch mit einer Hormonspritze (z.B. Trenatone) weiter gehen, oder?.
Grüße Karl

----------


## Georg_

Laura,

das Bicalutamid wird den PSA Wert schon etwas gesenkt haben. Bei mir in zwei Monaten um 50%. Die Bestrahlung der Brust ist nicht verkehrt, aber es reicht meist nicht, um bei Bicalutamid das Brustwachstum zu verhindern. Dazu muss man täglich 10 mg Tamoxifen nehmen (sofern man es z.Z. bekommt).

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
>  Die Bestrahlung der Brust ist nicht verkehrt, aber es reicht meist nicht, um bei Bicalutamid das Brustwachstum zu verhindern. Dazu muss man täglich 10 mg Tamoxifen nehmen (sofern man es z.Z. bekommt).
> 
> Georg


Das kann ich aus praktischer Erfahrung bestätigen. Trotz vorheriger Brustbestrahlung hatte ich unter Bicalutamid ständig überempfindliche Brustwarzen.
Und seitdem ich unter Darolutamid stehe, findet bei mir auch wieder ein langsames Brustwachstum statt und die Überempfindlichkeit ist auch vorhanden.
Ich müsste also auch Tamoxifen nehmen, verzichte aber darauf, weil ich neugierig darauf bin, ob das Brustwachstum irgendwann von selber aufhört. 
Einen BH werde ich wohl nicht so bald benötigen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Ich müsste also auch Tamoxifen nehmen, verzichte aber darauf, weil ich neugierig darauf bin, ob das Brustwachstum irgendwann von selber aufhört


ich stand auch unter Bicalutamid, fast 2 Jahre lang.
die Brust wurde auch vorher bestrahlt ,und ist trotzdem angewachsen, ohne die Bestrahlung wäre es wohl mehr geworden.
man kann das auch weg operieren.
in meinem Fall ist es ok so, der 1. Platz im Schönheitswettbewerb ist so nicht mehr drin.

frohe Ostern an Alle

lg
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Laura:



> Die Brust wurde damals operiert.


Hallo Laura und Lutz,

mir wurden 2001 beide Tittis operiert.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Kein Brustkrebs, nur eine Bildung durch überaktiven Sport.
Eigentlich dürfte sich danach keine Brustbildung mehr entwickeln, da die Drüsen ja mit entfernt werden.
Bei mir bildete sich, nach Einnahme von Bicalutamid auf der rechten Seite dennoch eine kleine Brust.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass auf der Seite vermutlich nicht alles der Drüse entfernt wurde.

Wie dem auch sei, mich stört es kaum.
Bei Lauras Vater dürfte doch eigentlich auch nichts mehr entstehen?!
Somit wäre doch eine Bestrahlung vom Tisch, oder?

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank an ALLE, die sich Zeit nehmen und mir antworten bzw. helfen. Ohne euch würde ich wirklich verzweifeln.

@ Karl
Urologe lehnt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eine Hormontherapie ab. Aktuell läuft noch die Salvage Bestrahlung. Er soll jetzt für 2 Jahre Bicalutamid 150 nehmen. 

@ Georg 
Danke für die Info. Ich hoffe, dass es schon gewirkt hat und die Bestrahlung anschlägt. 
Ich habe wirklich Angst vor dem PSA Wert und hoffe, er ist nicht angestiegen. 
Tamoxifen bekommt Papa wegen der Brustkrebserkrankung 

@ Lutz
Bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkungen, aber Papa nimmt es erst seit knapp drei Wochen. Bin gespannt wie sich die Situation entwickelt. 

@ Adam
Da Papa Tamoxifen einnehmen muss, wird sich das Brustwachstum hoffentlich in Grenzen halten. 

@ Hartmut 
Es wurde nur eine Brust entfernt.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass der PSA Wert unter der Bestrahlung/Bicalutamid deutlich gefallen ist. 
Mit heute sind es noch 8 Bestrahlungssitzungen, dann ist das auch endlich geschafft. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Papa für die Strapazen der vergangenen Jahre belohnt wird und wir endlich die ersehnten guten Nachrichten bezüglich PSA bekommen.

Euch allen von Herzen alles Gute 
LG Laura

----------


## urosport

Sorry, ich möchte wirklich nicht verunsichern, ich dachte jede Hormotherapie, ist eine Anithormontherapie, die dem Tumor das Wachstumshormon entziehen soll. Ist mit Hormonblockade das Besetzen der Rezeptoren mit Bicalutamid gemeind, und mit Antihormontherapie z.b. die Dreimonatsspritze mit Trenatone gemeint? Mir wurde von meinem Urologen erläutert, dass unter Bicalumid die Gefahr für das Brustwachstum höher wäre. Auf der Reha meinte dann die Urologin, das wäre mir schlecht erklärt worden, ich soll erst 10 Tage Bicalumid nehmen, dann die Dreimonatsspritze Trenatone. Vor der Bestrahlung wurde mir dann erklärt, dass die Antihormontherapie die Krebszellen schwächt und damit der Erfolg der Bestrahlung höher wäre. Warum ist sollte das für Lauras Vater nicht gelten? Viele Grüße Karl

----------


## Michi1

Das ich vor Trenantone noch etwas anders einnehmen soll hat zu mir noch niemand gesagt und ich hoffe 3x Trenantone hat bei mir etwas gebracht. Die letzte Spritze war im 1.10.2019,seit dem PSA <0,07, war erst wieder bei der Kontrolle.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo,

PSA lag bei 0,2 ca. 2,5 Wochen vor Beendigung der Bestrahlung. 
Wie schätzt ihr diesen Wert ein? 
Nochmal zur Erinnerung.: letzter PSA Anfang November 0,5.
Habe aber alles ins Profil eingetragen. 
Es heißt doch, der PSA sinkt erst nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung. Gilt das auch bei einer Salvage Bestrahlung?

LG Laura

----------


## reini99

Nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung sinkt der PSA Wert fortwährend während der IMRT (Salvage). Danach noch bis o,o1 aber stieg dann auch  wieder.
Reinhard

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Es heißt doch, der PSA sinkt erst nach Beendigung der Bestrahlung. Gilt das auch bei einer Salvage Bestrahlung?
> 
> LG Laura


Hallo Laura,
so wurde es mir bei meiner Bestrahlung auch gesagt. Ich hatte ebenfalls parallel und darüber hinaus Bicalutamid 150 genommen.
Allerdings weiß man so nicht genau, ob die PSA-Senkung von der Bestrahlung oder vom Bicalutamid herrührt. 
Aber egal, wenn der PSA-Wert sinkt, ist es auf jeden Fall gut und man kann sich freuen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo Reinhard und Lutz, 

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, das hilft mir sehr. 

Heute ist die letzte Bestrahlung mit anschließendendem Arztgespräch. Papa hat den aktuellen PSA an der Anmeldung erhalten und somit wurde noch nicht darüber gesprochen. 
Jetzt hab ich natürlich mal wieder Sorge, dass der Wert doch nicht so gut ist.
Wir haben uns letzte Woche sehr gefreut, als wir erfahren haben, dass es in die richtige Richtung geht. 
Hoffentlich sieht der Arzt das heute genauso. 

Hoffen wir das Beste....es wäre einfach mal schön wieder ein bisschen abschalten zu können und das Leben zu genießen. 

Ganz liebe Grüße und euch weiterhin alles Gute. 
Laura

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir wurde die erst PSA-Messung erst 3 Monate nach Beendung der Bestrahlung gemacht. Da war der Wert dann bei <0,07. Damals war ich zufrieden.

----------


## Laura1001

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte euch gerne auf den neuesten Stand bringen. 

Heute Anruf vom Urologen. PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze. Ich hab geweint vor Freude. 
Er sagte zwar auch, daß das Bicalutamid einen großen Anteil daran hat, aber der Wert im Augenblick nicht besser geht. 

Papa geht's zur Zeit richtig gut. Ist wieder ganz der Alte und macht auch wieder seinen Sport. Auch psychisch geht's ihm super.

Wir wissen selbstverständlich, dass es auch ganz schnell wieder in die andere Richtung gehen kann - was wir trotzdem nicht hoffen  - aber erstmal heißt es für uns als Familie das Leben zu genießen. 
In vier Monaten steht die nächste PSA Messung an und sehen wir weiter.

Ich danke euch für eure offenen Ohren, eure Unterstützung und wünsche euch allen nur das Allerbeste. 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Laura

----------

